# [Aporte] Preamplificador para guitarra electrica



## tupolev

Para los locos de las 6 cuerdas, aqui les dejo un preamplificador muy completo para guitarra electrica, el cual a sido montado y funcionando que está.

Saludos


----------



## Manonline

uuuh no se mucho sobre esto. es mas. casi nada se. pero parece completito.

qeria saber una cosita. distorsiona bien? osea. tiene una linda distorsion?


----------



## anko

hola, q tal suena, que tal es la distortion, otra cosa, me podrias explicara como funciona el control de volumen de presencia, nunca antes habia visto eso

salu2


----------



## Fogonazo

El recortador (Distorsionador):
Esta bien implementado, permite aplicarlo o no y es variable sumando la distorsion a la señal original (Me gusta como fue resuelto), el esquema es muy tradicional con diodos.

El control de presencia:
Es un amplificador selectivo pasabanda (Rango de frecuencia central variable) con enfacis positivo, no atenua, solo agrega. Tiene algo de similutud con un parametrico.

Dos cosas mas:
1) Perdon por meterme.
2) Me gusta el esquema.


----------



## ilpancho

Saludos,  quiero construir un distorsionador pero no entiendo muy bien que es lo que este le hace  a la señal de entrada,  ¿Basta con recortar la señal para escuchar el mismo sonido que en los distorsionadores comerciales?  Me gustaría ver un grafico de una onda recortada para ver como funciona uno? Si alguien me puede dar una mano se lo agradecería,  Gracias.


----------



## quimypr

Hola

Andaba buscando algo como esto, pero sere ignorante, que es lo que esta abajo? EL circuito q dice TLO81, y TLO82?

Gracias


----------



## Pablo16

Creo que es la modificacion necesaria para montarlo con TL081 y 82. 

Una pregunta para tupolev: Tiene buena distorsion? Que tal suena el 'efeto'?

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Es el esquema de las alimentaciones de los circuitos integrados TL081 y TL082
Con sus correspondientes capacitores de desacople.


----------



## gonpa

buenas tupolev! tengo una pregunta: yo toco la guitarra y me guta el heavy metal y quisiera saber q tal es la distorcion de tu pre o parecida a cual? por q me gustaria poner este pre en mi amplificador 

seria de gran ayuda tu respuesta desde ya gracias!

salu2


----------



## titockmente

Hola mi pregunta es la siguiente, quiero conectarle un tda1515 a la salida del pre andara bien?


----------



## ppaappoo

Bueno lo termine, y esta muy bueno, los controles de tono estan excelentes, la distorcion no es nada del otro mundo y los potes de presencia le dan algo al sonido que vale la pena escuchar.

El único detalle es que en modo limpio (sin la dist) el sonido es como que se satura, casi distorciona, pero solo cuando se tocan bien fuerte las cuerdas.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Este circuito me suena, creo que lo ví montado en algún amplificador  carlsbro, ¿es posible? y paaapooo, danos tu impresión de escucha, tengo ganas de saber como suena, para echarle mano. Saludos.


----------



## ppaappoo

tecnicdeso dijo:
			
		

> Este circuito me suena, creo que lo ví montado en algún amplificador  carlsbro, ¿es posible? y paaapooo, danos tu impresión de escucha, tengo ganas de saber como suena, para echarle mano. Saludos.



Muy lindo, la distorsión es similar al MXR distortion plus y ell echo de activarla no apaga el limpio, es mas jugando con los volumenes de entrada y de la dist podes tocar un solo limpio con una distorsión bien suave de fondo. 
El unico detalle es que con el volumen de la guitarra a máximo al tocar las cuerdas bien fuerte satura un poco, esto se soluciona bajando el volumen de la guitarra y subir el de salida del amplificador para compensarlo. Me ha dicho que reemplazando la resistencia de 470k que esta en el primer tl071 por un trim de ese valor para ajustarlo (la idea es que pasa mucho señal al integrado y al disminuir el valor parte de esa señal se va masa)


----------



## Fogonazo

ppaappoo, lo que te conviene cambiar para tu caso de saturación es la resistencia de 4k7 que esta en serie con el capacitor de 4,7uF, aumentando este valor disminuyes la ganancia de la etapa. Intenta 5K1, 5K6 o tal vez un preset.


----------



## tecnicdeso

No es que sea muy fanático de la guitarra, pero el tener un amplificador DIY de guitarra para mi uso personal es algo que me hacia bastante ilusión.

Como siempre, he realizado el proyecto al completo. Debo felicitar al creador del post. Funciona bastante bien.  Ahora mismo estoy esperando tres de los potes de 100 K y ya lo tendré terminado a falta de diseñar la caja y realizar un buen amplificador MOSFET de 100W rms para la ocasión.

Había pensado en realizar un gabinete para dos diez pulgadas. Veremos que tal suena todo armado.

Tambien debo señalar que he tenido un problema con el circuito, que solucioné con un condensador 104 entre dos componentes en el previo de entrada.

El ruído era una oscilación a 12Khz aproximadamente, muy molesta y que se incrementaba con el volúmen de salida y la distorsion. Ya me comentareis si os ocurrió algo parecido, ya que de lo contrario será algún componente inadecuado o en mal estado en mi proyecto.

Pronto  les  adjuntaré imágenes del circuito; y si tengo la fender en mano testeare el sonido en un video.

Saludos gente. Haceis el foro muy interesante.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Pues lo dicho. Es un proyecto bastante fácil y laborioso. Ahí les dejo unas imágenes.







La pbc la he realizado en 2 tramos ya que no tenía placa virgen tan grande. Ningún inconveniente.






La serigrafía estaba pensando en hacerla en el ordenador con adhesivo, ¿pero para que intentar dar el pego profesional si es un DIY? Con un rotulador negro he hecho la serigrafia a manómetro. La he cubierto con adhesivo transparente y queda bastante bien.

Las pruebas de audio de momento son buenas, el único inconveniente una oscilacion a 12 K muy molesta, que he eliminado con un condensador 104 entre la patilla de C2 Y C3. No se altera la señal en absotulo.

Ahora estoy esperando polipiel negra para el gabinete. Voy a diseñar una caja con un 12" de 100W rms, y una etapa mosfet que ya tenia hecha, proveniente de una revista de resistor muy antigua. Ese amplificador es bastante agudo y tiene potencia mas que suficiente. Muy adecuado para este proyecto. Va alimentado con +-50V.  Ahí les deje una imagen de la fuente de alimentación, con los correspondientes 7815 y 7915 para la alimentación del previo. 

En el frontal he integrado el led de encendido, el led indicador de la distorsion, y un jack de 6,3 para la entrada de guitarra, un jack stereo para la salida de auriculares.

Seguimos con el proyecto. Saludos.


----------



## gonpa

hola tecnicdeso como estas ? muy bueno te kedo todo yo tengo los planos de una caja 4x12"1960 de marshall original si la kieres yo tb estaba por armarme un amplificador de 100w para guitarra pero iba a usar el marshall guv`nor, marshall drp-1 el q estava en la pagina esta http://www.redcircuits.com/Page120.htm los conoces?

solo keria preguntarte a que distorcion se parece ese pre? o alguna referencia como para saber maso menos q sonido se pued lograr

muchas gracias 

salu2


----------



## gonpa

perdon es el marshall drp-1 o el que en la pagina esa jeje puse mal


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola gonpa, pues a decir verdad, no he probado el sistema al completo. Tengo que hacer la caja para sacar conclusiones. Ya te contaré, ademas tengo varios clientes músicos que lo van a evaluar a fondo. Ellos si sabrán decir, ya que trabajan con mesaboogie, orange, y aparatos bestiales. Estoy fabricando el cajón del altavoz. 

Un saludo.


----------



## kuzhertz

Hola tupolev arme tu circuito y la distorsion es buena pero tengo unos problemas  , hay como un buuuu.... en la salida cuando elevo el nivel de salida o de entrada apesar que nisiquiera esta conectada la guitarra ni el pedal, otro problema es que la distorsion esta presente cuando elevo su nivel pero sin haber pisado el pedal(cerrado la llave del circuito).De antemano gracias por la respuesta.


   pdt: Estoy usando el tl081 y tl082, alimentacion de +-15vcd a 3300mf regulada con IC´s


----------



## tecnicdeso

hola kuzhertz, seguramente te pasa lo mismo que me pasó a mi. Ya dirás si es una oscilacion de 12Khz aproximadamente. Si es esa, es eliminable con un pequeño condensador 104.

Saludos.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Ahi dejo unas imágenes del proceso del cajón en el que van a ir ubicados los circuitos.


Saludos.










En la parte trasera de las asas, van a ir unas pequeñas cajas, también en madera, para que el agujero del soporte no tenga apertura hacia el exterior. De esta forma la caja tendrá unas asas prácticas para el transporte, ya que no va a pesar poco.





































Toda la electrónica será fácilmente desmontable desde la parte superior trasera, en la que irá ubicada la fuente de alimentación y la etapa MOSFET. Sencillo.

En breve y tras el sellado de todas las juntas con poliuretano procederé al tapizado. Para el proyecto he utilizado una sierra de calar, una fresadora y la típica herramienta casera.

Un bote de spray adhesivo y una grapadora neumática serán suficientes para un perfecto tapizado.

Por supuesto va todo tapizado en polipiel gris oscuro, y para el frontal del altavoz, una reja metálica de un viejo altavoz.

Seguimos en ello.


----------



## Fogonazo

Aun asi como esta ya tiene buena apariencia.

Yo las manijas (Asas) de transporte las hacia con tapas de transformadores de poder.
Hacia el calado para que quedaran embutidas.
Y el asa propiamente dicha un trozo de caño de instalacion electrica aplastado en ambas puntas y atornillado a la tapa metalica (Tapa de transformador) y al cajon


----------



## tecnicdeso

Esta tarde he estado fabricando unas cajitas para detras de las asas o manijas. Al fresar el agujero exterior y una vez todo tapizado, va a quedar muy integrado. Y también he recibido restos de pequeño material electrónico para finalizar las fuentes y demás, ya que los condensadores que tenía eran de 50V y ya me estalló uno probando el circuito. Ahora los he recibido de 4700Mf 63V, Unos diez voltios por encima de la tensión de trabajo.

También he recibido los 7815 y 7915 para el previo de este hilo.

Al final he recuperado un 12" de beyma, un gran altavoz que pesa lo suyo, de unos 400W rms, y unos 1000w de pico. 8Ohms. 
He testeado varios 12" que teniía por el taller pero este es el que más y  mejor suena con diferencia.

Ya les cuento.


----------



## Pablo16

Te esta quedando muy bien el cajón tecnicdeso. A mi en lo particular no me gusta trabajar con ese tipo de madera, prefiero la MDF aunque sea mas pesada. Con ese beyma de 400 w RMS creo que va a sonar muy bien. A mi me esta haciendo falta el transformador todavía, pero ya estoy comprando los materiales para el cajón. Mi idea es utilizar el amplificador de 20 w que publicaste con una bocina de 8" o 10". 

Ya quiero ver como te queda terminado y con su tapizado. Una pregunta: En que tipo de lugar puedo encontrar esa polipiel? La he visto en bafles automotrices pero no que la vendan suelta, todos mis cajones los termino tapizando con fieltro para bafle.


----------



## kuzhertz

Ok tecnicdeso voy a probar añadiendo los condensadores q dices, aqui mando la foto del pre


----------



## tecnicdeso

Pues nada, ya tenemos casi terminado el cajón, les dejo nuevas imágenes.  Ya diras k tal te va la solución del condensador... 

He tenido un ligero percance con la fuente de alimentación. Estoy utilizando un transformador que rinde 2x24V  simétricos en un devanado y 2x36V al otro devanado de potencia. 

Tendré que utilizar el devanado pequeño para alimentar los previos con su fuente, así los reguladores de tensión trabajaran adecuadamente.

Al conectar todo el circuito a +-55 v que es el voltaje nominal de la etapa de potencia, se han ido los reguladores 78-7915 a tomar viento, y al dejar pasar todo el voltaje, los tl071 y 072 han hecho fuegos artificiales. Nada sin solución....

Haré trabajar el amplificador a +-55V y el previo funcionará con el otro devanado, a +-30V, con sus reguladores, así también ganaré en estabilidad en los pre al ir con su fuente particular. No en valde es un transformador de unos 300VA. 




















































































El motivo de utilizar aglomerado es porque tampoco es un proyecto definitivo. Si me gusta como funciona, ya mejoraremos los detalles.... pero de momento la caja suena muy bien, ya veremos con la etapa ubicada atrás y el previo en su sitio. Ya empieza a parecer algo.

Saludos.


----------



## tupolev

Buena pinta, tiene el proyecto tecnicdeso, seguro que triunfaras con él y asi lo deseo.
Y como no me puedo estar quieto, he estado realizando mejoras al Preamplificador, una es mejorar la etapa de entrada, con filtros que le darán más calidez al sonido y además le he añadido una entrada de micro, con su ganancia correspondiente.
Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Ya te contaré como funciona el tema. Ya me llegaron el resto de componentes para en ensablaje del amplificador. También realizaré unos análisis de los circuitos comentados aquí. De momento estuve analizando el que sale al principio de este proyecto. La distorsión consiste en una ligera deformación de la onda de entrada (una joroba en los dos semiciclos, que aumenta con la ganancia). Ya te contaré si me decido a hacer el test de tu circuito, y fotografiare el osciloscopio para tener un gráfico de los dos.

De momento ha empezado la navidad y tengo varios bolos así que debo aparcar el tema. Supongo que año nuevo... ganas nuevas. 

Aprovecho este post para Felicitar las Navidades a todos los componentes de este foro.

FELIZ NAVIDAD...

Saludos.


----------



## titoGPero

si quiere un sonido mas intersante cambien los 1n60 por unos led rojos de 3 mm ,en la gerga ese sonido se llama grunch saludos cuenten que tul? ah y cambien el capasitor de tres 3.3n por uno de 2.2uf


----------



## Pablo16

Hola, tengo una duda: Hay algun problema si uso todos los potenciometros lineales?

saludos.


----------



## jose_chi

hola antes que nada perdon por meterme, bueno a mi tambien me interesa eso de los preamplificador y amplificador, pero tengo una duda, el preamplificador se puede conectar a cualquier amplificador? sin importar la potencia de este?


----------



## tecnicdeso

Pablo16 dijo:
			
		

> Hola, tengo una duda: Hay algun problema si uso todos los potenciometros lineales?
> 
> saludos.



Problema ninguno, simplemente que el efecto del potenciómetro no incrementará como el diseñador del circuito queria... pero no pasa nada.

Respecto a la pregunta de si el preamplificador funcionará con otro tipo de amplificador, efectivamente sí, siempre que el amplificador tenga una entrada de 1v. aproximadamente, para que sea excitado convenientemente. Saludos.

Hoy he estado con un guitarrista y hemos estado testeando el aparato... pronto les pongo un video para verlo funcionando. ESPECTACULAR.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Y al fin, tal como les prometí, les dejo unas pruebas del sonido obtenido y unas imágenes de nuestro proyecto terminado...

Vista frontal:






Vista trasera:






Y un video con la prueba de sonido... y un poco por encima el proceso:

YouTube - Amplificador de Guitarra FOROSDEELECTRONICA


----------



## LEON ARG

Hola, tengo una duda respecto del impreso del primer circuito q aparece en la página, por que está en espejo el lado del cobre, ¿no debería estar al derecho para que al transferirlo quede como está y colocar los componentes como se ven desde arriba? No se si se entiende bien lo que quiero decir, pero agradecería que me expliquen cómo lo pasan al cobre. Yo lo hago sacando una fotocopia del circuito y pasando el mismo aplicandóle calor con una plancha, de esta manera el circuito no se invierte.  Muchas gracias. saludos


----------



## Pablo16

Te quedó muy bien el proyecto tecncdeso...yo todavía no salgo del amplificador jeje
Solo que faltó oir la distorsión en el video. Bueno yo escuche la guitarra normal.


----------



## tecnicdeso

Ok, puedes oir los sonidos en los archivos siguientes.

Este es mi primer acorde, así que no os riais...

Esto lo he grabado con un MP3 USB de esos sencillitos. El próximo concierto voy a enredar al guitarra para que toque un par de temas con el amplificador este.


----------



## Dano

Felicitaciones Tecnicdeso, el amplificador quedó de primera  


Me gustaría ver conectado ese parlante con un amplificador de 350W    

Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Hola dano, quedó bastante bien, la verdad, ahora buscaremos pedales para efectos... 
Respecto a utilizar una etapa de mas potencia lo veria en parte inútil, ya que con el amplificador mosfet colocado es prácticamente imposible hacerlo trabajar a límite. Primera, los acoples con la guitarra, segunda, no me gusta ensayar con los vecinos...  soy bastante respetuoso con ellos

Ya iremos sacando conclusiones. Saludos.


----------



## Pablo16

Gracias por los archivos tecnicdeso. Impecable este preamplificador por lo que veo y escucho. estaria muy bueno hacer los pedales de efectos. Hay un tema donde estan publicados algunos en este mismo foro 'pequeña señal'.

http://www.tonepad.com/projects.asp?projectType=fx

Como apenas estoy comprando los materiales, supongo que me voy a aventurar a armar el 2.0 jaja el que incluye entrada para microfono.


Saludos


----------



## tecnicdeso

Ok, ya irás contando tu proyecto, estaremos atentos sin duda. Saludos.
Si precisas algún apunte técnico avisa. Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Hola tecnicdeso, sin palabra tu proyecto como todo lo que has aportado hasta ahora al foro,  he comenzado ,  encontre un aporte tuyo que dice:
-----------------------
Las pruebas de audio de momento son buenas, el único inconveniente una oscilacion a 12 K muy molesta, que he eliminado con un condensador 104 entre la patilla de C2 Y C3. No se altera la señal en absotulo. 
-----------------------

podrias aclarar en el esquema como es esta modificacion que realizaste para mejorar el circuito?

gracias como siempre y disculpa las molestias

jorge


----------



## tecnicdeso

hola Jorge, siempre me quedó la duda de si esta oscilacion era por culpa de algún componente o por culpa del diseño de mi PBC. Te aconsejo que realices el proyecto tal cual viene al principio del foro, y lo pongas en funcionamiento para ver si a ti tambien te ocurre lo mismo.

Una vez puesto en marcha, si  te lo hace, coloca el condensador y listo.

Ahí te dejo la ubicacion del condendsor 104. Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

mil gracias tecnicdeso, asi ealizare el proyecto, y crei entenderte que es mejor tener fuentes independientes, para el pre y amplificador, asi lo aremos y apenas termine les contare mis resultados, tambien se aceptan sugerencias para un amplificador con mosfet...


----------



## tecnicdeso

Tampoco ocurre nada por tener  una sola fuente, el problema radica que el 78xx y el 79xx, al tener que reducir de 50V a 15V, se destruye, que es lo qeu me ocurrio a mi.

Entonces recurrí a el plan b, ya que tengo dos secundarios en el transformador. El primer secundario es simétrico y proporciona 36V simétricos en alterna, con lo cual al rectificar llegamos a los 53 V en vacío. perfectos para la etapa final mosfet.

El segundo secundario tambien es simétrico y nos suministra 18V simétricos, esos con sus respectivos 78xx y 79xx, nos alimentan el preamplificador.

Bordado, ya veis. Saludos


----------



## jorge ferreira de araujo

Entendi perfectamente, muchas gracias


----------



## mochito

hola q tal salu2 soy agustin qria armar el pre pero tengo una dudda.....ahy 2 terminales q dicen E y M ela M es masa (gnd) y la E es la entrada pero la veo repetida un par de veses....es l amisma entrada en barios lugares supongo no? y lo q esta abajo del esquema q son unos capasitores en paralelo q onda eso ?


desde ya muchas gracias agustin


----------



## wilmer bujat lopez

amigos  yo ensamble el pre para guitarra  la distorcion suena bien es clasica pero tengo problemas con el sonido en limpio ya que es casi igual al distorcionado tambien me gustaria bajarle  el ruido de  60 ciclos aunque es muy poquito, quisiera saber si hay algun consejo para lograrlo


----------



## Pablo16

Hola wilmer.

Probaste el capacitor 104 que recomendó tecnicdeso?

Saludos.


----------



## wilmer bujat lopez

hola  estoy positivo en que se resuelva el problema con el c 104 voy a provar y les contare muchas gracias


----------



## juanko12

Dos preguntas, disculpen si es de novato, pero lo soy, en la imagen hay una leyenda que dice S1 ¿que significa?, y la segunda es ¿este preamplificador se puede usar sin necesidad de un amplificador,? o sea que puedo usarlo directamente con unas bocinas?, gracias


----------



## tecnicdeso

S1 se trata del conmutador para la distorsion, creo recordar.

El preamplificador, como su nombre indica, ofrece señal para inyectar a una etapa de potencia. Si conectas el previo a tus bocinas, no se oirá nada.

Saludos.


----------



## juanko12

gracias tecnicdeso, me sacaste muchas dudas, me recomiendas algun amplificador para tu pre, no necesito uno poderoso, gracias


----------



## wilmer bujat lopez

hola amigos    les aseguro que el p`re funciona muy bien solo hay que colocarle el c 104  ya lo comprobe  hay algo que me paso  y es que  el volumen de salida  no me cierra del todo pero eso puede ser cosa de un error mio, tiene un sonido saturado elegante para el roc setentero y 80 , tambien se me presento un ruido de 60 ciclos pero eso fue por no usar un buen amplificador, lo mejor es usar el  que esta sujerido en el proyecto  ,                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                  muchas gracias    con su ayuda es que e triunfado    sin ustedes     todavia  estuviera  divagando


----------



## analfabeta

Saludos, en estos dias me propuse armar un amplificador para guitarra, y empece con los TL072 también, solo que use 1 1/2 y los coloque en serie con el diagrama basico que viene en el datasheet, teniendo ganancias de voltaje de 100, 6.8 y 3.3, las tuve que ir reduciendo para evitar cualquier ruido indeseable, a la salida ya se escucha la guitarra en una bocina, obviamente apenas y se escucha, hice unas pruebas con diodos, pero no consigo alguna distorsión, supongo que falta amplificar un poco mas la señal y si sigo conectando TL072 en serie, ya empiezan a distorsionar de manera considerable la señal, ¿alguna idea para amplificar un poco mas la señal?


----------



## DJ DRACO

amigo del foro...
el TL072 es un preamplificador operacional.
tiene muy buenas prestaciones, ganancia media, distorcion baja, alimentacion simetrica baja, pero no deja de ser un preamplificador.
tu guitarra como cualquier otro dispositivo electronico de sonido, necesita un preamplificador para elevar la ganancia del voltaje de salida de los microfonos, o fonocaptores magneticos, etc.
pero para lograr escuchar ese sonido a un volumen conciderable requieres de un amplificador. una etapa de potencia, en la que la señal ya no se incrementa en ganancia, sino en potencia.
t invito a que pruebes con algun TDA que son circuitos muy simples de armar, baratos y de muy buena calidad.
t dejo unos esquemas. el tda2040 entrega 20w y el 2050, 25w, hay mas pequeños y mas grandes, pero esos t serviran muy bien. se alimentan de +-25v, 1,5 Ah por canal.


----------



## analfabeta

Gracias por el esquema del tda2040, solo que al gregarle los diodos a la salida de la etapa preamplificadora, la señal no se distorsiona, supongo que esto es porque la señal no llega a 1Vpp o si se deba a alguna otra cosa. Los diodos los conecto de la siguiente manera:







los diodos que uso son los 1N4148


----------



## DJ DRACO

bueno, hay gran cantidad de amplificador transistorizados que utilizan diodos para compensar realimentacion, o estabilidad del biass, a lo mejor eso es lo q haces vos en tu pre.

lo q pasa es q algunos amplificador, con 1vpp no llegan a su maxima potencia, deberias tener minimo 5v.


----------



## dragoninfernal

haber si alguien me puede ayudar con el diagrama para imprimirlo de que tamaño o como esta el rollo jejeje saludos..


----------



## ppaappoo

Les hago una pregunta, el control de agudos no modifica el sonido. En si, el pre no tiene agudos. ¿ Habrá algun cap que corte los agudos?


----------



## juanko12

que diferencia existe entre los tl082 y tl081 con los tl 071 tl072
gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO

tl071 - monoaural
tl072 - stereo
tl081 - jfet monoaural
tl082 - jfet - stereo
tl084 - jfet cuadrafonico


----------



## ppaappoo

Cambiando la R de 5.6K que esta en serie con el cap de 1uF por un trim de 10K podemos controlar la ganancia del integrado, al disminuir el valor aumenta la distorcion queda muy bueno.
Otra mod que hice fue eliminar el SW de la distorcion y puse un puente (puentee en la placa los terminales con un cable) y controlo el efecto con el volumen, es decir que con el pote de vol a cero corto la distorcion.

Lo que no me gusta mucho es el tema de los tonos, como que le faltan agudos. Cambie un cap del pote de los agudos y mejoro.

En la imagen se ven las mods.


----------



## vientonegro1

Hola, me he dado a la tarea de armar este previo y mi sorpresa fue muy grande al probarlo y escuchar un sonido muy claro con un efecto bastante aceptable. y muy manejable.  lo he alterado un poco ya que a mi gusto es algo agudo..   pero en si es excelente...   lo he probado con guitarra, con fuente externa de audio y microfono.. y vaya...   no me ha decepcionado.....   muy buen proyecto....
Saludos..


----------



## leoboedo

ho ahi arriba vi que pusieron:

DJ DRACO  	
MensajePublicado: Lun Jun 09, 2008 7:22 pm    Asunto:
tl071 - monoaural
tl072 - stereo
tl081 - jfet monoaural
tl082 - jfet - stereo
tl084 - jfet cuadrafonico

pero pregunto yo el tl071(como el tl081)es tambien con jfet o no? 

son (salvo por la calidad de sonido supongo) iguales y equivalente  no es cierto diganme si estoy equivocado en algo. gracias


----------



## Gabf

Cuanto mide el pcb? de ser muy grande como lo divido en 2 partes? 

gracias.


----------



## djeuseck

halo saludos a todos soy nuevo en este foro y me a gustado el Preamplificados  
pero mi inquietud  es:


cuales son las medidas de el plano para quemar en una plaqueta o si pueden hacer el favor de montarlo en un pdf listo con las medidas solo para imprimirlo y quemar se los agradezco mucho


----------



## Gabf

26 cm aproximadamente


----------



## djeuseck

me puedes hacer el favor de montar un pdf
se le agradese


----------



## Gabf

no tengo programa para hacer eso. lo maximo que puedo hacer es pasarte un doc donde tenes la placa para imprimirla en hoja transfer y plancharla...


----------



## djeuseck

OK si me haces  el favor te lo agradecería es que  hay beses que el tamaño de la imagen al imprimirla no es la correcta o sale mas pequeña y todos esos defectos por esto necesito un plano que al pasarlo a hoja transparente quede con el tamaño de las piezas 

de todas formas te agradecería si lo puedes subir 
el que tienes


----------



## Gabf

bueno ahi te va. Suerte


----------



## djeuseck

gracias amigo


----------



## erawelo

hola buenas noches. mi problema es que me he comprado un amplificador para mi guitarra, pero este amplificador no trae opcion de distorsión y he pensado que yo podia construirle una. no tendre problema en hacerla ya que estoy haciendo un modulo de electronica y mas o menos entiendo estas cosas, pero nose como esta compuesto esta distorsión, pienso k sera un juego de condensadores y diodos pero no estoy seguro. podeis ayudarme? gracias


----------



## Gabf

si el amplificador para guitarra viene pre amplificado no se como ni donde vas a insertar la distorsión :S 

Saludos


----------



## djeuseck

gente e quemo la plaqueta y todo bien pero asta ahora me vengo a darme cuenta  que hay unos componente no especificados en el plano por favor si me pueden ayudar muchas gracias anexo una imagen diciendo que falta        [/img]


----------



## Mago Riky

Djeuseck, empezamos de izquierda aderecha, el punto 0 es el punto medio del transformador acordate que la alimentacion es con una fuente partida +15 -15 y tierra.
El capacitor es de 1uF, fijate en el circuito.
S1 es una llave, no estudie mucho el circuito pero me parece que es doble inversora.
El C6 es de 4,7 uF, esta en el cuadrito arriba.
Ojo con los capacitores polarizados, tene cuidado de ponerlos bien, trata que sean de mas de 16V ya que el equipo anda con 15 y a 16 podes llegar facilmente.
Y otra recomendación fijate bien como pones los integrados por que si los pones al reves los quemas.......Saludos y suerte.......comenta como te fue......


----------



## djeuseck

pensé que el s1 era un pulso o algo por el estilo s1 "suicche" "pensé"
de todas formas se le agradece  mucho amigo


----------



## Gabf

el capacitor de "arriba" esta indicado como C6 pero el capacitor señalado en rojo no esta indicado. 


PD: que ba? lo escribiste mal a proposito?


----------



## Gabf

segun el diagrama el capacitor sin nombrar es de 1uf


----------



## djeuseck

gente les comento ya termine el PRE amplificador y todo bien pero tengo un problema no e podio saber que es el s1 y que función cumple si alguien me puede explicar que función cumple este s1 y si hay algún reemplazo para que sirve si en la distorsión o en que ? si me pueden colaborar :
 se lo agradecería mucho


----------



## JoCsSnakepit

Hola soy nuevo por aca y tambien en el mundo de la electronica.
Tengo hecho un amplificador con TDA2040 (y a proposito, me acabo de enterar de que da 25W con una bocina de 6Ohm o al menos eso  acabo de leer aca  ops: ), y ahora necesito el preamplificador. Mi pregunta es: Cuál de las 2 "versiones" me recomiendan? El primero o el que tiene micro?. Espero su respuesta, gracias y espero aprender muchas cosas más por aquí (me estoy leyendo todo el foro  ).


----------



## Gabf

Son iguales los 2 si vos vas a tocar la guitarra y no cantas te conviene el simple. Aparte que por lo que entendi no tenes mucha experiencia en electronica y sin duda la primera es mucho mas facil de realizar. 

Saludos


----------



## zamurai

bueno soludos a todos, quiciera pedirles que me ayuden en esto:
tengo el pre ya armado pero saque el distorsionador para poner otro uno de tonepad guvnor que biene con sus propios controles de medio agudo, bajo y ganancia. 
lo que  quiciera hacer es conectar un conmutador o un sw para que al presionar se active solo el distorcionador y el previo deje de funcionar y que cuando presione nuevamente el sw o conmutador el previo funcione y deje de funcionar el distorcionador.

Les agradeceria por sus respuestas


----------



## comi4u

Las resistencias del esquema que tienen 1m (ohm) .... supondo que son de 1 Mega Ohm.. o estoy equivocado.. porq favor alguien que me pueda ayudar... gracias de antemano!


----------



## tupolev

Correcto, son de 1 Mega Ohm.


----------



## joako666

Bueno:

Yo se que todo lo que postea Tupolev es bueno. (me consta) Pero les quiero dejar este pre de guitarra que me funciono muy bien.

http://www.construyasuvideorockola.com/proy_preguitar.php


Saludos


----------



## godoyfacundo

que tal, me presento mi nombre es facundo,  armé un amplificador con un tda7294,  y ahora estoy en busca de un buen preamplificador, ya armé un fender blackface transistorizado, pero no logro sacarle unsonido limpio (que es lo que me interesa)

alguno tendria algun circuito solo limpio? no me interesa la distorsion ya que se la daria con pedales (tambien diy)

espero que mepuedan responder

un abrazo y desde ya muchisimas gracias!

pd: si me pasan alguno haria un post con fotos y bien detallado


----------



## cristian_elect

Alguien tiene un esquema de un pre-amplificador para activar bajo. Tiene que ser pequeño como para que este dentro de la mismo bajo.


----------



## Gabbotec

Armado y funcionando al 100%, pronto subire unas fotos del proyecto armado completo


----------



## MasterofPupets

hola todos muy bueno el post...

tengo una duda tengo un equipo jvc esos que vienen con radio am/fm para conectar rep de cd casetera, etc...
yo conecto mi pedalera y mi guitarra en el hay mucha diferencia en calidad de sonido con este amp?
puedo armar el preamp y conectarlo a este equipo?

estoy con muchas ganas de armar este proyecto...

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## gatomambo

Consulta a todos: 
                             ¿puedo alimentar el pre desde un transformador de 3A? ¿lo quemaría o consume solo lo que necesita? ¿es preferible una fuente independiente? Eeeeeeehhhhh....?


----------



## gatomambo

Aclaro: quiero alimentar pre y amp desde el mismo transformador.


----------



## MasterofPupets

otra preguntita de cuantos amperes tiene que ser el transformador para el preamplificador?
yo cuento con uno de +12 -12 de 1A, me sirve?


----------



## Fogonazo

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> otra preguntita de cuantos amperes tiene que ser el transformador para el preamplificador?
> yo cuento con uno de +12 -12 de 1A, me sirve?


Te recontra sobra, el previo debe consumir unos 200mA (Y exagerando)


----------



## MasterofPupets

eh gracias Fogonazo me sacaste esa duda!


----------



## metalero1987

Hola señores, bueno les comento, tengo pensado hacer un amplificador para guitarra de baja potencia, la idea es no conectar la guitarra a mi equipo de musica y no gastar plata en un amplificador (no busco potencia nomas q se escuche mi guitarra)...en fin estube vicitando algunos foros y me recomendaron usar el TDA2030 y o el 2040...asi q usare esos, pero me faltaria algun pre con algunos controles de  agudos, medios, grabes y volumen...tambien lei las otras paginas del post y vi q algunos recomiendan el tl081, asi q vi las hojas de datos pero no tiene controles.Tambien vi los q colgaron en las otras paginas y estan buenisimos pero es mucho mas de lo q busco y son placas muy grandes,  asi q bueno si alguien me puede tirar una manito con esto se agradece. saludos.


----------



## gatomambo

Depende un poco del tipo de sonido final que busques y de qué tipo de pre  (valvular?, transistorizado?) . Si buscás algo económico, facil de armar y con un sonido "agradablemente sucio" a "reventable" probaría con el *fender blackface*, que con cuatro  o cinco transistores *j-fet MPF102* (en reemplazo de los putos *J201*) lo armás y si te ingeniás un poco colocás los pote en el mismo impreso para evitar ruidos e interferencias. Yo lo modifiqué así y le agregué un pote master (de *50K * lineal es suficiente) a la salida que va al amp, que obviamente la hice con cable mallado, y te permite mandar el volumen al mango para tener la máxima ganancia. En cuanto al amplificador, yo usaría la configuración en puente de dos *TDA2030* ó *2040*, que ocupan muy poco lugar, y si les ponés un disipador para Pentium4 con un cooler (aislalos bien del disipador con el separador de mica y grasa siliconada) con un parlante de *8ohm/50 Watt *para rango extendido entrega muy buena potencia (casi *23 watt RMS*, que no es poco) y son muy, muy estables, a pesar de que estos "bichitos" pentawatt (toda la línea *TDA)* levantan temperatura como pa´quemar Roma otra vez. Si no querés tanta potencia (por ej. para lograr unos *10Watt RMS*) podes armarlo con *TDA2003 *o con *LM383* -que todavía quedan en mercado y son muy baratos). Tené en cuenta de armarlo con un transformador de  *+12* y *-12* con punto medio de *1.5A* (los TDA trabajan con fuente partida) para los *TDA 2003* ó *LM383* o bien con un transformador de  *+15* y *-15* de *1.5A* con punto medio para los *TDA2030* ó *2040*. Recordar: es muy importante no mandar los parlantes a tierra en la configuración Puente, ya que cada integrado te da una salida para conectar al parlante. Aunque en los esquemas no está aclarado, yo conecto la *salida del  integrado que recibe la señal* al positivo del parlante, y al negativo del parlante le conecto *la salida del segundo integrado*. En cuanto a los transformadores, estamos de acuerdo que se pueden usar de una tensión algo mayor, pero va un poco (al menos según mi experiencia) en detrimento de la calidad final de sonido a máxima potencia (cuestiones de de Distorsión Armónica Total, pero acá nos podemos pasar semanas discutiendo). Perdoname lo extenso de la explicación, pero no tengo ni idea de cómo andás de ducho en electrónica. Si no encontrás los esquemas y pcb por el foro (¡¡¡hay que usar el buscador!!!) chiflame y los subo. Un abrazo y suerte.


----------



## metalero1987

Gracias gatomambo, no te disculpes por lo extenso de tu mensaje, es agradable cuando la gente muestra interes...
1-como dije antes solo busco algo q me permita escuchar mi guitarra electrica no busco sonido profecional ni mucho menos potente.
2-definitivamente busco algo economico y de baja potencia.
3-la impedancia de los parlantes q tengo son de 6" 4Ω la potencia la desconosco (no creo q soporten mas de 15W)y tengo pensado usar esos para no comprar otros...
4-sobre el pre la unicas condiciones q busco es q ocupe poco espacio q tenga controles de agudo grabes medios y q sea mono.
5-sobre el amplificador estube averiguando al respecto sobre el tda 2003 y el lm383 como me recomendaste, y la verdad q el tda me gusto, trabaja con 4Ω con una Po de 6w rms.
Si tenes algun cto con algun pre con las caracteristicas del punto 4- me viene al pelo ahora voy a averiguar sobre los J-Fet MPF102 haber de q se trata, muchas gracias nos escribimos pronto. Saludos.
************Estube viendo ctos y vi este de un pre, q dicen servira? http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificador/preuniversal.htm


----------



## metalero1987

Hola aca volvi, bueno les comento q hice el cto q esta en esta pagina -->http://www.electronica2000.com/amplificador/preuniversal.htm, pero no lo pude armar todaia porque para estas fechas esta todo cerrado en cuando tenga mas detalles se los informaciónrmo aca les dejo el pcb por si alguien quiere armarlo tambien.


----------



## MasterofPupets

hola
estoy armando el pre y me encontre con un problema

la parte de cobre de la placa me quedo igual que la parte que van los componentes

al pasar el diseño a la placa utilizando una plancha, me quedo una imajen de este, y no me coinsiden los tl082
que hice mal?


----------



## Fogonazo

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> ......la parte de cobre de la placa me quedo igual que la parte que van los componentes
> 
> al pasar el diseño a la placa utilizando una plancha, me quedo una imajen de este, y no me coinsiden los tl082
> que hice mal?


Al imprimir en papel el  diseño lo tienes que hacer en *"Espejo"* para que una vez transferido quede como debe ser.

Mira si esto es lo que te paso:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/128246/


----------



## MasterofPupets

si coloco los integrados en el lado del cobre lo soluciono?

aqui esta la fuente para este pre:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/129425/


----------



## Manonline

esa seria la solucion... soldar los componentes como si fueran componentes SMD...


----------



## MasterofPupets

gracias Manonline


----------



## MasterofPupets

una preguntita.....

en caso de no conseguir el *tl081*, puedo usar un *tl082* o algun remplazo??
anduve averiguando y no lo consegui


----------



## gatomambo

Master:
             fijate que las patas no te van a coincidir entre un 081 y un 082 (que son dos 081 encapsulados en un DIL8). Yo pregunto: ¿no sería conveniente re-hacer la placa, con la orientación conveniente? A veces se complica si no disponés de los medios, pero si querés un pcb listo para transferir, chiflá y lo subo - o te lo mando por mail, total no pesa nada.
             Segunda cosa, lo podes hacer con cualquier operacional FET, como el 081 (TL071, TL072, LM324, etc.) pero trabajan, algunos de ellos, con otras tensiones. Y además es facil de conseguir, pero como en tu perfil, la ubicación dice Argentina (y el barrio es grande), no sé pa'donde mandarte a buscarlo. Si estás en gran Bs.As. o en Capital, hay entre 75.215 y76.817 lugares posibles. Creo que en Electrónica Liniers te despachan por una cierta cantidad al interior.
              Ahora si no conseguís ni por mar, ni por tierra el TL071 (...esta es la parte de la película en la que me empieza a insultar medio foro...), poné siempre (repito: SIEMPRE) un zocalito DIL8, verificá que coincida la tensión de trabajo que le llega al integrado que pongas y probá con el clásico, querido, viejo maltratado y siempre presente LM741, que lo encontrás hasta abajo de las baldosas.
              Creo que el tema es hacerlo sonar, y dejar abierta la posibilidad de mejorarlo, sin tener que des-soldar nada (por eso el zócalo). Al fín y al cabo, el tema es ir probando, sin complicar  demasiado y sin dejar de experimentar. 
               Otros operacionales muy buenos son los NE5532 (ojo las patitas que tambien es dual, pero puede ir en lugar de los 072 o 082). Un abrazo y suerte.


----------



## MasterofPupets

hola gatomambo
vivo en sgo del estero y aqui hay exagerando 5 casas de electronica...
no dispongo de los medios economicos por eso es que me esta costando el doble de trabajo pero
tengo varios LM741, los voy a probar

Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## gatomambo

Mandame tu dirección por mp y te mando los integrados, de onda (los tengo). Un abrazo y a no aflojar en la búsqueda.


----------



## MasterofPupets

listo...
espero tu respuesta

y muchisimas gracias..... no aflojo facilmente jaja


----------



## gatomambo

Y no dejes de probar los lm741


----------



## MasterofPupets

en cuanto lo tenga armado subo unas fotos


----------



## MasterofPupets

hola
al fin lo termine!

pero tengo un pequeño problema 
que hace el pote de presencia?
cuando le doy mucho volumen me mete un zumbido y el parlante parece que se mueve como loco jaja
que podrá ser?
lo estoy estudiando para ver si tengo algún error
tengo 3 tl082 y 1 tl072 no se imaginan lo que me costo conseguirlos


----------



## marvel

En la primera pagina Fogonazo dijo:





> El control de presencia:
> Es un amplificador selectivo pasabanda (Rango de frecuencia central variable) con enfacis positivo, no atenua, solo agrega. Tiene algo de similutud con un parametrico.



No puedo ayudarte mas que eso porque no comprendo mucho el funcionamiento del control de presencia.

Suerte!


----------



## MasterofPupets

gracias *marvel*

ya solucione el problema que tenia


----------



## pablovera2008

Hola gente, vi por el thread que hay gente que armo el pre-amplificador publicado en www.construyasuvideorockola.com, que tiene distorsion y es similar al que publicaron al incio del thread. Les pregunto a esas personas: ¿Como hay que hacer para que la distorsion suene bien?! JAJA Ya probe mil cosas, hice las modificaciones que aparecieron ahora, y cambie un monton de capacitores que habia puesto poliester en vez de ceramico, etc. etc., y seguimos igual.

El canal limpio funciona barbaro pero el distorsionado suena re bajito, incluso con el pote de volumen al mango. 

Cualquier sugerencia o idea que tengan, sera bien recibida. 

Ya envie mail a la gente de la pagina a ver que me dicen.

Muchas gracias a todos,

Un saludo,
Pablo


----------



## totito

hola soy nuevo en este foro les cuento estoy haciendo el pre pero no puedo conseguir el tl071 si alguien conose un remplaso y me hace el fabor de decirmelo muchas gracias nos vemos


----------



## Fogonazo

totito dijo:
			
		

> ....estoy haciendo el pre pero no puedo conseguir el tl071 si alguien conose un remplaso y me hace el fabor de decirmelo muchas gracias nos vemos


El TL071 es muy común, deberías poder conseguirlo fácilmente. Se puede reemplazar por el TL081 y en muchos casos por el TL061.
¿ En que país vives ?
Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]


----------



## totito

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> totito dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ....estoy haciendo el pre pero no puedo conseguir el tl071 si alguien conose un remplaso y me hace el fabor de decirmelo muchas gracias nos vemos
> 
> 
> 
> El TL071 es muy común, deberías poder conseguirlo fácilmente. Se puede reemplazar por el TL081 y en muchos casos por el TL061.
> ¿ En que país vives ?
> Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica]
Hacer clic para expandir...



muchisimas gracias soy de argentina y si yo suponia que era comun pero no lo conseguia ahora con tu ayuda seguro lo consigo y logro tenminar el pre nos vemos y gracias denuevo


----------



## halger

alguien me puede facilitar un plano de un amplificador de 100w o un poco más que sea compatible con este pre.....
gracias


----------



## MasterofPupets

busca el que utilizo tecnicdeso es de 100W MOSFET


----------



## halger

otra preguntica bro, ese interruptorsito para el distorsion del pre, en que parte del pcb está q no lo veo?


----------



## MasterofPupets

En el circulo rojo esta marcado donde va S1

ah... cuando lo tengas armado subí fotitos 

suerte!


----------



## MasterofPupets

Alguien me podría facilitar el pcb listo para imprimir, de la primera versión de este pre

Gracias


----------



## jaimenjose

hola saludos a todos, estoy interesado en el amplificador mosfet de 100w que utilizo tecnicdeso, alguien me puede facilitar el Link exacto donde sale! gracias de antemano.


----------



## eskor_fdr

Hola a todos, la verdad me lei todo el post.
Yo tengo una Electroacustica, en la casa de musica me dijeron que no servia el amplificador de la electrica, porque agrega mucho ruido. Que lo mejor es un Ampli para Bajo. Mi guitarra ya tiene un Eq para bajos,medios y altos y volumen.
Y ya tengo un amplificador con un tda2050 que funciona bastante bien.

Pero me faltaria un Pre...ahora lo que pregunto es:

¿Me sirve cualquier preamplificador (el mas simple)? 

Muchas Gracias de antemano ! saludos !


----------



## MasterofPupets

hola 
fíjate si te sirve este pre (#14)


----------



## eskor_fdr

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> hola
> fíjate si te sirve este pre (#14)



Hola gracias por la pronta respuesta, pero disculpa mi ignorancia, no entiendo de que pre estas hablando. 

Desde ya muchas gracias ! Franco.


----------



## MasterofPupets

eskor_fdr dijo:
			
		

> MasterofPupets dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hola
> fíjate si te sirve este pre (#14)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola gracias por la pronta respuesta, pero disculpa mi ignorancia, no entiendo de que pre estas hablando.
> 
> Desde ya muchas gracias ! Franco.
Hacer clic para expandir...




disculpa me olvide el vinculo ops:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/armar-amplificador-tda2030a-12963/


----------



## lebru

Hace tiempo que vengo siguiendo este hilo.
Me gusta este previo para guitarra, pero para mi gusto le echo en falta un detalle que no debe ser demasidos dificil incorporar para los expertos.

Se me ocurre que como se le incorporo una entrada para micro, pienso que esa entrada tal como esta diseñada no se podria utilizar como line in, pero con alguna pequeña modificacion, cambiando algunas resistencias podria utilizarse para conectar un mp3 para poder tocar la guitarra al mismo tiempo que suenan las canciones del mp3.
Y si vamos un poco mas alla, creo que con un interruptor y algunas resistencias se podria conmutar entre utilizar la entrada para micro o para line in. Quizas se pueda conseguir eso tambien jugando con el volumen del micro y con el del mp3, pero no estoy muy seguro del resultado de esta ultima forma.

¿ Que os parece la idea ?


----------



## matylok

tan buenos los circuitos pero tengo un pequeño detalle como se conecta la fuente de poder al preamplificador por lo demás esta excelente alle un programa por si se tiene problema con los condensadores ( este programa sirbe para calcular los condensadores solamente con el codigo numerico que aparece en ellos o si  se  quiere el valor en mf,pf o nf ) espero que les sirba de algo



			
				Cacho dijo:
			
		

> "c" en lugar de "se"; "q" en lugar de "que", "aparec" en lugar de "aparece" y "de+" en lugar de "demás" son válidas en el chat y los SMS. Por favor, en el foro no las uses y cuidá la ortografía. Gracias.


----------



## MasterofPupets

se conecta aqui


----------



## istikis

muy interesante el pre

cuando termine los proyectos pendientes vere si me animo

parece muy decente

hay pruebas de audio de este pre?

un saludo


----------



## sergiomu

de cuano debe ser el transformador para alimentarlo supongo que de 12 0 12 en cA  pero de que amperaje?


----------



## MasterofPupets

Fogonazo dijo:
			
		

> el previo debe consumir unos 200mA (Y exagerando)


----------



## chacarock

MasterofPupets

Hola, soy tu paisano, tambien de Sgo del Estero, de capital, vos armaste este pre? conseguiste todo aqui? un saludo


----------



## MasterofPupets

Hola chacarock!
al fin alguien de santiago!

La verdad anduve renegando como siempre, lo único que me costo conseguir son los operacionales, cuestan al rededor de $2.00, lo mas caro, son los potenciómetros que andan cerca los $4.00 cada uno

No lo termine todavía 
Estas pensando armarlo?


----------



## chacarock

Hola MasterofPupets
 si, estaba pensando, compre una violita hace poco, y bue, lo de la electronica lo tuve siempre, 
los operacionales para otro proyecto que estaba armando hace poco los hice comprar en tucuman, 
el LM081 es un simple, pero no resulto bie todabia,  esima compre tres, disiendo que me podian servir para otras cosas y como aqui no conseguia, pero este usa operacionales dobles creo, ahora que junte unos mangos veo de empesarlo, ne faltarian los op y algunos componentes, los potes tengo algunos gurdados de proyectos fallidos jaja

un saludo

Edito: de hecho estuve revisando el esquema y si me sirven los op    yupi, faltan los dobles nomas

vos pusiste los TL/08x o los 07x   abra drama si mezclo los 07x con los 08x?
saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets

Calculo que no por que son muy parecidos 
en caso de que no consigas en barchini el de la Rivadavia casi moreno, los puedes hacer pedir 
ellos me consiguieron un integrado que no lo tenían en ningún lado


----------



## Cacho

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> ...*H*abra drama si mezclo los 07x con los 08x?



No hay ningún problema. Mezclá tranquilo.
La diferencia principal (si no la única) entre los dos es el nivel de ruido. La familia 07X es menos ruidosa que la 08X, pero las dos son más que aceptables en audio.

Saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets

uhh gracias cacho yo también tenia esa duda
entonces que los tl07x son mejores?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> uhh gracias cacho yo también tenia esa duda
> entonces que los tl07x son mejores?



Normalmente sí, al menos para audio, pero que tan mejores sean depende de a que ganancia los hagas trabajar. Si la ganancia es mas o menos alta (digamos mayor o igual que 10) son notablemente superiores, pero a baja ganancia...si no los conseguís...no te hagas mucho problema.

Saludos!


----------



## MasterofPupets

Ok gracias por la explicación


----------



## chacarock

Gracias gente, a todos por  los consejos,

Masterofpupets, no conocia ese comercio te juro, solo conocia los del centro que hay cuatri, o es ese que era antes, un local que se llamaba audiocar creo,

saludossss


----------



## MasterofPupets

cuando armes el pre subí fotos y contanos como suena 
suerte!


----------



## tupolev

La versión con Micro en formato PDF, en respuesta a varios compañeros del foro.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias tupolev:
                          IMPECABLE !
Un Saludo.


----------



## matylok

tengo una duda es respecto con la fuente de poder para el preamplificador como la construyo o si alguien tiene un circuito de la fuente de poder


----------



## MasterofPupets

Tupolev 
Yo se que tus circuitos son impecables pero 
Alguien lo armo a el  Preamplificador - Guitar + Mic?
Nadie subió fotos ni comento los resultados?


----------



## MasterofPupets

Este es un circuito

Fogonazo escribió algo bastante interesante sobre los reguladores de voltaje

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-78xx-practica-15214/


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola:
         Así va quedando, el aparatejo.
        Como verán solo me faltan los diodos.
        Pregunta: ¿Puedo reemplazar los 1N60, por 1N4148? (El 1N60 parece estar discontinuado)

Muchas Gracias y Un Saludo.


----------



## Cacho

Hola Carlitos.

Como siempre, es un gusto ver tus PCB. Muy buenos.

Lo que pregutás del 1N60: Es un diodo de Germanio y el 1N4148, de silicio.
La principal diferencia que vas a notar en el sonido es que con el Ge suenan más suaves los recortes, más cerca del recorte valvular, y con el Si suenan más "puntiagudos", más filoso.

Ese cambio de sonido va junto con un cambio en lo eléctrico. Los dos materiales tienen distintos umbrales (0,3V del Ge contra 0,7V del Si) que te pueden llegar a modificar el volumen, pero es casi una cuestión menor en este caso. Si no me equivoco hay unos diodos de Ge bastante comunes, los 1N30 o algo por el estilo. Probá esos o casi cualquier otro de Ge antes que los de Si.
Si no conseguís de germanio, probá LEDs rojos y los diodos de Si y elegí el sonido que más te guste de los dos.

Como consejo, probá el sonido de las tres cosas y quedate con lo que mejor te suene en la oreja.


Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola Cacho: Siempre allí, tirando una cuerda. 

Si! Lo que me dices es exactamente lo que había leído:
http://www.forodiy.com.ar/foro/viewtopic.php?t=485

Pero como son “guitarristas”   (De onda)

Quise confirmarlo por estos lares.

Probaré con los 4148 porque los tengo.
 Por lo visto,  1n60 es una nomenclatura vieja, y enLas 3 tiendas que fui, me dijeron que no existía 
“Que me faltaban números”.
Por eso busqué en Internet, pero no vi ningún  remplazo específico, sino que (Aparentemente), dependía  en cada caso, del resto del circuito.

Muchísimas Gracias. Ya te cuento los resultados.

Un Saludo.


----------



## Cacho

De nada, y busqué el diodo de germanio que te decía: Es el 1N34. Ese se consigue sin mayores problemas, y si te dicen que le faltan números al modelo... Qué te puedo decir... Cambiá de verdulería, digo de casa de electrónica.

Los LEDs rojos te pueden dar una muy buena sorpresa: Probalos.
De yapa, cuando van recortando la señal se van encendiendo y hasta se ve lindo  


Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

Ok: Veré que consigo en "LAS Verdulerías", El 1N34 tambien lo había visto, lo busqué entre todo el cacharrerío que tengo y no encontré ninguno. Y ¿Para qué salir a la tienda? si "me seguían faltando números" en éste tambien.
De momento al PCB le soldé 4 zocalitos, para probar TODO,lo que me sugieres.
Veremos que quemo?

Un Abrazo.


----------



## lucax22

hola, soy nuevo en el foro,  de hace unas semanas
saludos cordiales a todos,  yo tmb soy violero
este proyecto me esta gustando bastante,  una recomendacion que me voy a aplicar,   los capacitores de desacople soldarlos extremadamente cerca de los integrados, yo lo haria de la cara cobre.

voy a hacerle algunas modificaciones con el permiso del autor,  especialmente, separar un poquito los componentes sesibles a ruido, y rellenar todos los espacios con pista de cobre a masa, o sea apantallarlo de todo ruido.   en serio, si viven en la cuidad, es raro si hay conexion a tierra, y ademas estamos llenos de señales parasitarias, o como mi actual amp,  lo uso para escuchar amadeus, jajajajaj.

tmb recomiendo usar llaves tipo foot switch, una para la distorsiòn, y otra que voy a añadir para hacer un verdadero true bypass,  es se puede hacer mandando todas las entradas de la distorsion a masa.

asi, puede ser que le suelde conectores jack 6.5,  para enchufarle desde afuera del equipo los foot switch en una base apantallada,  como esta en los amps fender y otros.

gracias y saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets

lucax22 dijo:
			
		

> hola, soy nuevo en el foro,  de hace unas semanas
> saludos cordiales a todos,  yo tmb soy violero
> este proyecto me esta gustando bastante,  una recomendacion que me voy a aplicar,   los capacitores de desacople soldarlos extremadamente cerca de los integrados, yo lo haria de la cara cobre.
> 
> voy a hacerle algunas modificaciones con el permiso del autor,  especialmente, separar un poquito los componentes sesibles a ruido, y rellenar todos los espacios con pista de cobre a masa, o sea apantallarlo de todo ruido.   en serio, si viven en la cuidad, es raro si hay conexion a tierra, y ademas estamos llenos de señales parasitarias, o como mi actual amp,  lo uso para escuchar amadeus, jajajajaj.
> 
> tmb recomiendo usar llaves tipo foot switch, una para la distorsiòn, y otra que voy a añadir para hacer un verdadero true bypass,  es se puede hacer mandando todas las entradas de la distorsion a masa.
> 
> asi, puede ser que le suelde conectores jack 6.5,  para enchufarle desde afuera del equipo los foot switch en una base apantallada,  como esta en los amps fender y otros.
> 
> gracias y saludos



hola bienvenido al foro

Estaría bueno que un violero le realice modificaciones para hacerlo mas eficiente


----------



## carlitosferar

No No, Ahora que lo terminé no modifiquen nada eh!
   

Comento mi experiencia ya que nadie habló de la última versión de tupolev (La que tiene entrada para micro).

De momento las pruebas fueron más que rudimentarias, pero muy satisfactorias, los controles, exagerados (Para bien) no los puedo poner al máximo. Tal vez deba poner un preset como sugirió fogonazo, para disminuir la ganancia. (Con los auriculares a medio volumen te vuela la cabeza).

Tema ruidos: Hasta que no lo cierre y ponga las masas en orden (Todavía no tengo ni puesta a tierra), no puedo decir nada.

Como he visto comentarios respecto a los agudos o a la distorsión. Repito: Los efectos son verdaderamente excelentes.

Gracias tupolev por el proyecto y el PCB en PDF.

Gracias Cacho, Aceptada tu moción (Y la de titoGPero) de usar leds rojos. Los 1N4148 no me gustaron (Igual cuando esté todo armadito los volveré a probar a ver qué onda). Y los 1N60 y el 1N34, imposible conseguirlos.

Un Saludo.

PD: De electrónica ni idea, pero tratamos de meterle ganas.


----------



## Cacho

De nada CF. Mientras se pueda, te daré una mano.



			
				carlitosferar dijo:
			
		

> ...los 1N60 y el 1N34, imposible conseguirlos


  
Bueh...

Probá (si conseguís baratos) un par de diodos Schottky de poca corriente. No reaccionan como los de Ge (son muchísimo más rápidos), no dan el mismo resultado final, pero tienen un umbral similar. Si hay algún par baratito, no perderás mucho más que un rato de soldado y prueba en el peor de los casos (y si no tienen ninguno de Ge ni Schottkys... bueno... decile que se ponga una zapatería)  

Nunca usé Schottkys para recortar señal y no puedo asegurar cómo suenen, pero quizá anden bien.

Saludos


----------



## carlitosferar

OK ya lo anoto en la lista para mañana. (Te aclaro que las Verdulerías y/o Zapaterías son TRES, me falta una -La Cuatra y última- veré si puedo ir mañana)

Gracias.


----------



## Cuestavi08

hola muchachos lo que yo nose es como conectar el pre al amplificador si me pudieran hacer un esquema 
soy muy basico en el tema de amplificación
muchas gracias


----------



## MasterofPupets

hola

 Masomenos así serian las conexiones

Cualquier cosa si no entiendes mi dibujo  
o si no te quedo claro

No dudes en preguntar

Ahh... no te olvides de utilizar *cable mallado* para evitar ruidos

suerte!


----------



## Cuestavi08

ah bien gnd seria la masa

pero eso seria el voltaje o bien el jack? porque yo el que me pienso construir tiene timo una entrada RCA viste como el de la tele y nose si va eso a la entrada del pre o unos cables cualquiera o no le pongo la entrada RCA y sueldo los cables que irían ahí con la entrada al pre no?

y si el amplificador es estereo funciona igual? 

gracias compañero es un honor estar en el foro con gente tan copada


----------



## MasterofPupets

Si GNDes masa, en el dibujo de la izquierda lo que se conecta en el amplificador es la señal que sale del preamplificador, lo tienes que conectar con cable mallado (Blindado = Apantallado)
Yo lo sueldo directamente en la PCB, podrías utilizar las rca.

En el dibujo de la derecha, es la entrada del preamplificador donde se conectaría, en este caso, un Jack para conectar la guitarra (también con cable mallado)
El cuadradito que dice fuente simétrica es la alimentación del preamplificador


----------



## carlitosferar

Aquí lo tienes en foto:
_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/169229/ _
Un Saludo.


----------



## Cuestavi08

muy prolijo te quedo el trabajo ese amplificador es estéreo no? 

y puede ser que es un RCA las entradas que tiene atrás?
y le colocaste 2 jack por lo que vi no? es el mismo que esta aca? 

disculpa si son preguntas tan tontas jaaja

Muchas gracias por su ayuda


----------



## carlitosferar

Cuestavi08 dijo:
			
		

> muy prolijo te quedo el trabajo ese amplificador es estéreo no?
> 
> *No!: Es mono, para ser estereo debería tener dos placas.*
> 
> y puede ser que es un RCA las entradas que tiene atrás?
> 
> *No le prestes atención es solo para traer 15+15 de otro pre.*
> 
> y le colocaste 2 jack por lo que vi no? es el mismo que esta aca?
> 
> *No te entiendo.......que está donde?*
> 
> disculpa si son preguntas tan tontas jaaja
> 
> *No hay problema, bienvenido al club.*
> 
> Muchas gracias por su ayuda
> 
> *De nada*
> 
> *Un Saludo*[/b]



PD: Recuerda que en este tema, solo se está tratando el preamplificador para guitarra.


----------



## Cuestavi08

el pre puede colocarse en un amplificador estero? 

porque todavía no me decidí que amplificador hacer  lo que si se es que me parece que construyo
este pre. Lo que tambien quisiera saber es yo construyo este pre lo voy a poder colocar en cualquier amplificador?

Muchas gracias


----------



## MasterofPupets

hola!

Te recomiendo que primero te armes una etapa de power con un tda2040 es muy simple de armar y económico en el foro hay mucha información. de este integradito, una ves que lo tengas armado y funcionando bien, vas por el preamp. 
Ahora bien
a) para quieres conectar este preamp. en un amplificador stereo?
b) de conectarlo, creo que no hay problema pero como te digo con el tda funciona bien yo lo tengo armado (pero con otro pre)

Para decidirte que amplificador hacer es simple, primero que nada, que potencia necesitas?, cuanta experiencia tienes en audio?, que complejidad de circuito buscas? transistores o integrado? y lo mas importante con cuanto $ cuentas?

suerte!


----------



## cristian-o2

Hola a todos yo tengo un problema con el preamplificador cuando lo conecto con el amplificador hace ruido nomás el amplificador anda el preamplificador tamb por separados pero cuando los conecto me parece que pasa algo con la fuente


----------



## Cuestavi08

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> hola!
> 
> Te recomiendo que primero te armes una etapa de power con un tda2040 es muy simple de armar y económico en el foro hay mucha información. de este integradito, una ves que lo tengas armado y funcionando bien, vas por el preamplificador.
> Ahora bien
> a) para quieres conectar este preamplificador. en un amplificador stereo?
> b) de conectarlo, creo que no hay problema pero como te digo con el tda funciona bien yo lo tengo armado (pero con otro pre)
> 
> Para decidirte que amplificador hacer es simple, primero que nada, que potencia necesitas?, cuanta experiencia tienes en audio?, que complejidad de circuito buscas? transistores o integrado? y lo mas importante con cuanto $ cuentas?
> 
> suerte!



porque conseguí en una pagina para construir un amplificador y es estéreo y es muy fácil de armar y explica paso por paso como armarlo.

La potencia que quiero es de 50w, 60w 70w mas de eso no porque ya se me va el presupuesto en parlantes jaja
Experiencia en audio nada. ese es el problema y busco un circuito básico o fácil por eso pienso que es mejor con los integrados no? y el precio $200 yo que se el problema debe ser el precio de los parlantes que opinas?


----------



## MasterofPupets

estoy de acuerdo con vos de nada sirve tener el mejor circuito si le vas aponer cualquier parlante y si lo mejor en este caso son los integrados.
lo que puedes hacer con el Ampl. stereo es armarte otro pre para micrófono por ejemplo
te recomiendo que te compres un buen parlante, y comiences con un poco menos de potencia
recorda que para alimentar un amplificador de 50W se nesesita una buena fuente.

postea la pagina del circuito para ver que onda

ah podrias editar tu perfil para que sepamos de donde sos?

suerte!


----------



## MasterofPupets

cristian-o2 dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos yo tengo un problema con el preamplificador cuando lo conecto con el amplificador hace ruido nomás el amplificador anda el preamplificador tamb por separados pero cuando los conecto me parece que pasa algo con la fuente



como es el ruido?
ojo con las masas


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola gente:
                     Con todo el respeto y la mejor buena onda del mundo comento:
Estamos en el tema “Preamplificador para guitarra eléctrica”, en el sub foro “Pequeña señal”.  

Y procurando ser coherente con ello.
Les dejo un par de fotillos de mi:
“*Preamplificador para guitarra eléctrica*” aún  sin gabinete.

Mis respetos.

PD: 
         Diodos en Alicante: (Para Cacho): Vieras la cara de los tíos de las tiendas cuando pedía: diodos Schottky….Ni idea. 
Respecto a los 1Nxx: Me dijeron: Que si yo estaba convencido de que existían, me los mandaban a pedir…………Generalizando, pregunté, por alguno de germanio….En una tienda me dijeron: “Si de “*geranio*” los escuche nombrar pero no tengo”, y en otra (La más grande de Alicante), me vendieron 2 que en su cajita solo decía “germanio”  sin marca ni cruz. Vaya a saber que pasara si los pruebo. 
Bueno de momento seguimos con los leds rojos que van de maravilla.

Chauuuuuu


----------



## Cacho

carlitosferar dijo:
			
		

> En una tienda me dijeron: “Si de “*geranio*” los escuche nombrar pero no tengo”...


Pero con razón, si estás pidiendo componentes electrónicos en un vivero...
¡Pediles los diodos de begonia que te dan Schottkys!

Saludos y muy bonito el aparato montado.


----------



## carlitosferar

Gracias Cacho: Sabes que tu aprobación tiene un Valor Agregado. (Aquí el 16%)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

carlitosferar dijo:
			
		

> En una tienda me dijeron: “Si de “*geranio*” los escuche nombrar pero no tengo”



  Que HDP!....no puedo parar de reirme!


----------



## Cuestavi08

si tenes razon chabon lo que pasa es que empezamos hablar de un tema y nos fuimos por las ramas jaja
sepan disculpar...

muchas gracias


----------



## cristian-o2

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> cristian-o2 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola a todos yo tengo un problema con el preamplificador cuando lo conecto con el amplificador hace ruido nomás el amplificador anda el preamplificador tamb por separados pero cuando los conecto me parece que pasa algo con la fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> como es el ruido?
> ojo con las masas
Hacer clic para expandir...


siii el problema es que son de fuente separadas supongo que son las masas...  como hago para solucionar ese problema ?


----------



## carlitosferar

Hola Cristian:
                          Te propongo….: Supongamos que TÚ eres un experto en la materia y yo, (Ésto no es suposición, sino la pura realidad) un Neófito. Y recurro a ti en busca de auxilio. Y para ello hago el siguiente planteo:

_*“siii el problema es que son de fuente separadas supongo que son las masas... como hago para solucionar ese problema ?”*_

                          Dime sinceramente, TÚ……: ¿Crees que podrías ayudarme?  

Mirate esto:https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about32574.html

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/hacer-preguntas-manera-inteligente-19957/

Seguramnte te servirá.

Un Saludo desde Alicante


----------



## MasterofPupets

cristian-o2 dijo:
			
		

> MasterofPupets dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cristian-o2 dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola a todos yo tengo un problema con el preamplificador cuando lo conecto con el amplificador hace ruido nomás el amplificador anda el preamplificador tamb por separados pero cuando los conecto me parece que pasa algo con la fuente
> 
> 
> 
> 
> como es el ruido?
> ojo con las masas
> 
> Hacer clic para expandir...
> 
> 
> siii el problema es que son de fuente separadas supongo que son las masas...  como hago para solucionar ese problema ?
Hacer clic para expandir...


mira esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f34/chasis-circuitos-audio-evitar-ruidos-18203/


----------



## Cuestavi08

muchachos alguno tiene un pre de guitarra básico así sin distorsión ya que tengo una dedalera y no necesitaría la distorsión muchas gracias


----------



## angelmiguel

cambiar los diodos por los AA214 que son de germanio como los aa119 que son los que se usavan en los amplificadores de fender


----------



## KtULu_

Gentes:

Armé el pre y, si bien funciona, lo único que manda es sonido distorsionado (una distorsión interesante) con la selectora en cualquier posición, los potes de la parte de overdrive no producen ninguna variación, los de tono prácticamente no hacen nada, los de presencia, uno no hace nada y el otro corta la señal en dos puntos del recorrido y el pote de volumen de salida deja que se escuche desde una posición que es casi al final del recorrido y no se en que momento también se quemó el led.

Voy a hacer una placa nueva porque el problema puede estar en los integrados por unos inconvenientes que tuve con la fuente en las pruebas iniciales o en la propia placa que no tuvo una transferencia limpia y terminé corrigiendo demasiado con marcador y tal vez haya metido la pata en eso.

Cuando vuelva a armarlo cuento como salió.


Saludos


----------



## istikis

Cuestavi08 dijo:
			
		

> muchachos alguno tiene un pre de guitarra básico así sin distorsión ya que tengo una dedalera y no necesitaría la distorsión muchas gracias



ahí tienes la respuesta a tu busqueda...

http://diyers.forogratis.es/foro/viewtopic.php?t=1638

bye


----------



## KtULu_

Volvi a hacer la placa y ahora funciona casi todo, sólo faltaría la parte de overdrive, que no hace nada, puedo hacer qu esalga distorsionada subiendo la sensibilidad al máximo y jugando con los controles de presencia, pero no pasa nada al activar el overdrive como corresponde. ¿alguna sugerencia?

Saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets

KtULu_ dijo:
			
		

> Volvi a hacer la placa y ahora funciona casi todo, sólo faltaría la parte de overdrive, que no hace nada, puedo hacer qu esalga distorsionada subiendo la sensibilidad al máximo y jugando con los controles de presencia, pero no pasa nada al activar el overdrive como corresponde. ¿alguna sugerencia?
> 
> Saludos





que diodos utilizaste?


----------



## KtULu_

Hola, los diodos que utilicé son unos de germanio que me vendieron como 1N60, pero en ningún lado dice nada, son de vidrio con su filamentito y tienen dos líneas negras de un lado, más datos no puedo dar.

Saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets

prova con esto:



			
				ppaappoo dijo:
			
		

> Cambiando la R de 5.6K que esta en serie con el cap de 1uF por un trim de 10K podemos controlar la ganancia del integrado, al disminuir el valor aumenta la distorcion queda muy bueno.
> Otra mod que hice fue eliminar el SW de la distorcion y puse un puente (puentee en la placa los terminales con un cable) y controlo el efecto con el volumen, es decir que con el pote de vol a cero corto la distorcion.
> 
> Lo que no me gusta mucho es el tema de los tonos, como que le faltan agudos. Cambie un cap del pote de los agudos y mejoro.
> 
> En la imagen se ven las mods.


----------



## chacarock

una consulta,
    hasta ahora vi que todos utilizaron este previo, con un apli comun, mi pregunta es, se podria utilizar tipo pre externo y conectarlo a un combo, como para tener otra gama de sonido? o tendriamos problemas con las impedancias y esas cosas


un saludo


----------



## istikis

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> una consulta,
> hasta ahora vi que todos utilizaron este previo, con un apli comun, mi pregunta es, se podria utilizar tipo pre externo y conectarlo a un combo, como para tener otra gama de sonido? o tendriamos problemas con las impedancias y esas cosas
> 
> 
> un saludo



tecnicamente no te podría argumentar mucho pero se puede lo digo en base a que he visto principalmente gente que ha montado algunos pre's a valvulas (solo el pre de algun amplificador conocido) y utiliza el canal limpio de su amplificador ya sea cabezal o combo, ahora lo que te digo no es ley y quizas existan algunos "peros" que desconozco.....

espero haber sido algo de ayuda

saludos


----------



## chacarock

Gracias istikis

saludos


----------



## taniherrero

Se puede hacer un distorsionador sin pre-amplificador para guitarra (la conecto a la PC)


----------



## MasterofPupets

taniherrero dijo:
			
		

> Se puede hacer un distorsionador sin pre-amplificador para guitarra (la conecto a la PC)



tendrías que hacerte un pedal de distorsión


----------



## taniherrero

Un pedal mecánico más un circuito, supongo...


----------



## MasterofPupets

aquí hay mucha información de lo que es un distorsionador de guitarra

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/funciona-distorsionador-guitarra-14730/

aqui hay circuitoshttps://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about23988.html boss

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/...ctrica-incluyen-diagramas-pedales-boss-14233/

si no te gustan, busca en www.pisotones.com circuitos hay por todos lados
solo tienes que buscar el que mas te guste
suerte!


----------



## chacarock

Hola, pregunta general, 
ya llevo deos pre amp, armados y ninguno me funciona, uno tipo baxabdal con un aperacional simple y otro con un doble operacional, (el tonemender de ggg) para ser mas exactos, pregunto, este pre tiene limpio o solo suena saturado y distorsionado , porque lo que busco es un pre con control de tonos (limpio) para despues, hacerle lo que quiera, alguien que tuvo este problema de distorcion lo soluciono? con cualquiera de los mods tratados qca?


saludos y gracias


----------



## nicoignys

Hola, 
Quisiera saber cual debe ser la corriente de la fuente de alimentación.

Saludos y gracias.


----------



## MasterofPupets

nicoignys dijo:
			
		

> Hola,
> Quisiera saber cual debe ser la corriente de la fuente de alimentación.
> 
> Saludos y gracias.



con unos 300mA va andar bien


----------



## MasterofPupets

chacarock dijo:
			
		

> Hola, pregunta general,
> ya llevo deos pre amp, armados y ninguno me funciona, uno tipo baxabdal con un aperacional simple y otro con un doble operacional, (el tonemender de ggg) para ser mas exactos, pregunto, este pre tiene limpio o solo suena saturado y distorsionado , porque lo que busco es un pre con control de tonos (limpio) para despues, hacerle lo que quiera, alguien que tuvo este problema de distorcion lo soluciono? con cualquiera de los mods tratados qca?
> 
> 
> saludos y gracias



fíjate en el post #189  el amigo* istikis* puso un circuito que también anda dando vueltas por el foro, yo lo arme y te puedo asegurar que funciona de lo mas bien
suerte!


----------



## chacarock

Gracias master

saludos


----------



## nicoignys

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> nicoignys dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hola,
> Quisiera saber cual debe ser la corriente de la fuente de alimentación.
> 
> Saludos y gracias.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> con unos 300mA va andar bien
Hacer clic para expandir...



Muchisimas Gracias!


----------



## taniherrero

¡Muchísimas gracias! Voy a ver los vínculos que me citas.


----------



## Juan Jose

Hola compañeros del foro. Para acceder a un pedido de un compañero de trabajo que queria hacerle un amplificador de guitarra a la hija es que me decidi por este con la opcion de entrada de microfono.
La verdad que TUPOLEV te pasate, es un pre muy bien diseñado (como todos tus proyectos) y coincido con TECNIDESO que es laborioso. 
Pero, lo bueno se hace esperar.

Yo personalmente no tuve el problema de la oscilacion de 12 khz.
Tampoco lo de los diodos, ya que mi viejo padre me dejo una buena cantidad de germanio (radioreparador de radios y equipos de transmision, teles y demas yerbas) y justo tenia dos 1N60.
La fuente tiene que estar muy bien filtrada ya que sino mete ruido.
Le baje la ganancia del preamp de guitarra con el metodo de fogonazo. Resistencia de 3k3 en lugar de 4k7.
Por lo demas es un excelente proyecto. Y se puede ajustar a gustos propios.

aca les mando una fotos como va quedando. 

Por ahora con un amplificadoresito de 24 watss a base de TDA1515 de aca del foro tambien (que no hay en este foro!)

Espero que les agrade el equipo y mucha suerte a los que decidan armarlo.

saludos

Juan jose


----------



## rash

Buenas Juan Jose te quedó tremendo, enhorabuena...

saludos


----------



## Juan Jose

Gracias Rash!. La verdad que es un proyecto buenisimo.

Aca les paso un video de como suena con una guitarra simulada en la computadora!
  LOS GRITOS DE BEBE son de mi pequeño demonio de 6 meses en combinacion con mi mediano demonio de 4,5 años            
saludos

Juan Jose

YouTube - MOV06150


YouTube - MOV06150


----------



## eskor_fdr

Hola a todos, es verdad que usar Leds como diodos "mejora" el audio ?
Veo que dos lo hicieron asi, se nota la diferencia ?.

Muchas gracias !


----------



## Juan Jose

eskor_fdr dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos, es verdad que usar Leds como diodos "mejora" el audio ?
> Veo que dos lo hicieron asi, se nota la diferencia ?.
> 
> Muchas gracias !



Yo arranque con leds pero los cambie por los 1N60 que entregan una distorsion mas profunda o metalica. Es cuestion de gustos.

saludos

Juan Jose


----------



## manuelmtz

buen aporte yo hice uno de esp pero no me gusto voy a armar este se ve mejor


----------



## danielymily

hola quisiera q me proporcionen une squematico para cosntruir una fuenteo o is puedo probar este amplificador con la fuente de la computadora +/-12 v


----------



## Cacho

Hola Daniel, bienvenido al foro.



danielymily dijo:


> hola quisiera que me proporcionen une squematico para cosntruir una fuente...


Primero, por favor no uses abreviaturas de chat en el foro. Acá no son ni bien vistas, ni útiles, sino muestras de ignorancia.
Por lo de esquemas de fuentes, tenés toda una sección del foro dedicada a eso: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/




danielymily dijo:


> ...o is puedo probar este amplificador con la fuente de la computadora +/-12 v


Y esto también es posible

Saludos


----------



## danielymily

hola quisiera saber maso menos cuanto de potencia puedo llegar con la fuente de computadora teniendo en cuenta que es a 12 voltios , bueno creo que del amperaje no habria problema ya que es un preamplificador


----------



## Cacho

No entendí muy bien la pregunta, pero tendrás unos 100-200mA seguro (posiblemente más) en los -12V.
Con eso andás por 1W o 2W de potencia máxima. Mucho más que suficiente para el pre.

Saludos


----------



## danielymily

un ida vi probar un amplificador clase d , lo probaron creo con un transformador creo que alimentaron el amplificador con 38 voltios y llego a 300 w , mi pregunta es si a este amplificador clase D lo alimento con la fuente de computadora +-12 cuanto llega de potencia


----------



## Cacho

La máxima potencia estará limitada por los -12V multiplicados por la corriente que esea capaz de entregar la fuente en ese voltaje (es siempre mucho menor que la que entrega en +12V).
A ese número tendrás que restarle un tanto (varía un poco según la eficiencia y algunos otros factores), pero una buena aproximación será tomar el 85-90% de la cuenta.
En definitiva, me temo que andarás por los 5 o 6W usando los -12 de la fuente de PC. No pidas mucho más.

Saludos


----------



## walterhurtadotoro

porfavor amigo me prodrias ayudar con un circuito `para este amplificador


----------



## viuman

oye no cres poder mandar el pcb un poco mas grande 


gracias


----------



## Cacho

Tanto el circuito como el PCB están en el hilo, y a tamaño real.

Saludos


----------



## lw3eiv

sacale la resistencia de 100k y vas a ver la diferencia pone el jamper


----------



## hardcoreone

estaria bueno que alguien colgara algo como para adaptar dos pre hacia una potencia un pcb con clena channel y un boost channel el unico qu ehay es el de arma tu videorockola pero la distorcion apesta estaria buena una distorcion como la del shredmaster pero no se como acoplarla ahi


----------



## Robo

holas, esta  muy bueno el circuito por lo que veo, pero me surge una pregunta al ver el esquema, a donde se conecta (0) que esta señalado junto a +y- 15, no entendi muy bien eso, , ahh otra cosa, que es m y s (tambien por ahi abajo)?
gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

Robo11 dijo:


> holas, esta  muy bueno el circuito por lo que veo, pero me surge una pregunta al ver el esquema, a donde se conecta (0) que esta señalado junto a +y- 15, no entendi muy bien eso, , ahh otra cosa, que es m y s (tambien por ahi abajo)?
> gracias!



El punto de 0 Vcc de la fuente de alimentación se conecta a GND (Ground o Masa), que son esos dibujos que parecen pinitos invertidos.


----------



## lw3eiv

hardcoreone dijo:


> estaria bueno que alguien colgara algo como para adaptar dos pre hacia una potencia un pcb con clena channel y un boost channel el unico qu ehay es el de arma tu videorockola pero la distorcion apesta estaria buena una distorcion como la del shredmaster pero no se como acoplarla ahi


Hola Hardcoreone, Recien leo que sos de Sam Miguel, yo soy de Bella Vista y ahora me encuentro en Trieste, Con ese pre tube al principio el problema que la distorcion sonaba un 50% mas que la seccion clean, Puse la famosa resistencia de 100k y se balanceo, bien, pero lo probe con un final de 30 Watts y note que el vol. al maximo la potencia no rendia,  asi que lo conecte a un final de 65 watt apenas revisionado y otra vez, el mismo problema, controle de pie a cabeza pero no veo ningun problema, aclaro que no soy un tecnico en electronica, solo un DIYers !!!!


----------



## hardcoreone

ea ea un vecino sabes te comento yo hize la distorcion del shredmaster y re garpa mal la onda es que no se como asociar una etapa de canal limpio con distorcionado parar poner un footswich se que en idea es facil pero diagramarlo es re dificil pora ahora para mi hac 3 meses que estudio electronica si bien me sale lo que hago ahora qusiera ir entendiendo como poder asociar un ejemplos dos pre con un conmutador

saludos y buena userte halla gracias por responder


----------



## Robo

Fogonazo dijo:


> El punto de 0 Vcc de la fuente de alimentación se conecta a GND (Ground o Masa), que son esos dibujos que parecen pinitos invertidos.



entonces si es asi porque hay otro que dice -15v?
gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Robo11 dijo:


> entonces si es asi porque hay otro que dice -15v?
> gracias


La fuente de alimentación para este esquema posee 3 terminales y 2 tensiones respecto de GND:
1) + 15Vcc 
2) - 15 Vcc 
3) GND: 0V

Las tensiones son relativas a GND, es decir +15Vcc entre un terminal y GND y -15 Vcc entre otro terminal y y GND


----------



## Robo

ahh, ya muchas gracias


----------



## Mauro Emmmanuel

hola perdonen que moloeste pero quisiera saver de cauntos watt es me parese de 15 pero por si las dudas pregunto


----------



## Fogonazo

Mauro Emmmanuel dijo:


> hola perdonen que moloeste pero quisiera saver de cauntos watt es me parese de 15 pero por si las dudas pregunto


No tiene sentido hablar de potencia de potencia siendo solo un *pre-amplificador.*
No le puedes conectar un parlante en forma directa, debes intercalar una etapa de potencia, y en ese caso si se habla de potencia.


----------



## Mauro Emmmanuel

a ya en tendi que  tonto que soy  , tenes rason perfecto muhas grasias  lindo circuito a ter ago una pregunta al respecto para bajos estuve lellendo y teoricamente los ampli son lso mismo solo que el parlaten tiene que tener mas cono para los graves y otra pregunta si lacaja que ago esta a 60 grados por qque le damejor valor alos graves desde ya muchas grasia
s

a tambien lei que si lo pongo sub bufer es mejor pero como no veo muchos de equipos de bajo electrico con eyos la verdad no se si gastar la plata en eso


----------



## lw3eiv

MasterofPupets dijo:


> Este es un circuito
> 
> Fogonazo escribió algo bastante interesante sobre los reguladores de voltaje
> 
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reguladores-voltaje-78xx-practica-15214/



Hola Fogonazo arme la fuente en cuestion para el preamplificador de guitarra con entrada para microfono, pero me encontre con el siguiente problema en los +15 v esta perfecto pero en los - 15 v. tengo -19,7 v. probe a cambiar el 7915 y lo mismo.
el trasfo es de 18+18 0.5 amp, si tenes alguna sujerencia bienvenidas sea.



Juan Jose dijo:


> Hola compañeros del foro. Para acceder a un pedido de un compañero de trabajo que queria hacerle un amplificador de guitarra a la hija es que me decidi por este con la opcion de entrada de microfono.
> La verdad que TUPOLEV te pasate, es un pre muy bien diseñado (como todos tus proyectos) y coincido con TECNIDESO que es laborioso.
> Pero, lo bueno se hace esperar.
> 
> Yo personalmente no tuve el problema de la oscilacion de 12 khz.
> Tampoco lo de los diodos, ya que mi viejo padre me dejo una buena cantidad de germanio (radioreparador de radios y equipos de transmision, teles y demas yerbas) y justo tenia dos 1N60.
> La fuente tiene que estar muy bien filtrada ya que sino mete ruido.
> Le baje la ganancia del preamp de guitarra con el metodo de fogonazo. Resistencia de 3k3 en lugar de 4k7.
> Por lo demas es un excelente proyecto. Y se puede ajustar a gustos propios.
> 
> aca les mando una fotos como va quedando.
> 
> Por ahora con un amplificadoresito de 24 watss a base de TDA1515 de aca del foro tambien (que no hay en este foro!)
> 
> Espero que les agrade el equipo y mucha suerte a los que decidan armarlo.
> 
> saludos
> 
> Juan jose



Hola juan jose tenes el pcb de la fuente,  reguladoes mas filtrado, si me lo haces llegar muy agradecido Angel mi e-mail [URL="https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/politicas.htm"]estaba acá, pero lo editaron por no cumplir las normas.[/URL]


----------



## Fogonazo

lw3eiv dijo:


> Arme la fuente en cuestion para el preamplificador de guitarra con entrada para microfono, pero me encontre con el siguiente problema en los +15 v esta perfecto pero en los - 15 v. tengo -19,7 v. probe a cambiar el 7915 y lo mismo.
> el trasfo es de 18+18 0.5 amp, si tenes alguna sujerencia bienvenidas sea.


Revisa el conexionado del LM7915, recuerda que no se conecta igual que el LM7815

Y no dirijas tu consulta a una sola persona, en el foro existe gente tanto o mas capacitada que yo para contestarte.


----------



## lw3eiv

Buenos dias amigos del foro !! Controle el patillaje del 7915, el puente de diodos, pero la duda ahora es la polaridad de los condensadores... ( + -)  ya que en el 7815 el + lo puse sobre la pista del positivo, pero en el 7915 el + lo solde a la pista ground. es la primera vez que regulo negativo, en los montajes para mi estacion de radio siempre use fuentes simples.


----------



## lw3eiv

lw3eiv dijo:


> Buenos dias amigos del foro !! Controle el patillaje del 7915, el puente de diodos, pero la duda ahora es la polaridad de los condensadores... ( + -)  ya que en el 7815 el + lo puse sobre la pista del positivo, pero en el 7915 el + lo solde a la pista ground. es la primera vez que regulo negativo, en los montajes para mi estacion de radio siempre use fuentes simples.


Hola a todos, resolvi el problema con el alimentador para el pre de guitarra, no era un error de construccion era el transformador defectuoso.


----------



## lw3eiv

lw3eiv dijo:


> Hola a todos, resolvi el problema con el alimentador para el pre de guitarra, no era un error de construccion era el transformador defectuoso.



Aqui esta la imagen del pre mas la alimentacion

Algunas foto de mi trabajo terminado


----------



## julienalexander

te quedo muy lindo, felicitaciones! ya que lo terminaste, te hago un par de preguntas, que tal el sonido de la distorcion con leds? y la otra, esos son los tranformadores que usan en italia?? jaja jamas habia visto un transformador toroidal (creo que se dice asi) 

de nuevo, felicitaciones


----------



## lw3eiv

Hola Julianalexander, Gracias es, un trabajo de mucha paciencia, todavia faltan algunos ajustes finos voy a cambiar la resistencia de 3k9 de la entrada por un preset de 5k para lograr reducir aun mas la entrada de señal y no genere distorcion. El Transformador es toroidal, dicen que genera menos ruido, yo lo cirujie de mi trabajo, un equipo que palmo y recupere algunas partes el cabinet, el trafo y algunos condensadores y disipadores el resto incinerado !!!!! nada que ver con audio era una menmoria de una maquina.
La distorsion a led es muy particular, con una buena regulacion llegas a un sonido como el de Pantera !!! o con menos a AC/DC  cuando termine de probar te cuento a mi me gusta mas que los diodos in4148 ya que los de germanio no se consiguen facilmente.
Hasta la proxima Angel.


----------



## julienalexander

creo que alguien habia comentado algo asi:

1n4148 (2 unidades): mucha distorcion (pero medio fea segun la opinion de varios)
esos mismos (4 u) pero en serie de a pares: un poco menos de distorcion
  "       "    (6 u) pero en serie de a tercetos: menos distorcion
leds: menos distorcion, cambia el tono de la misma

leds en serie:  ni idea, lo probare. pero siguiendo el patron anterior deberia dar una distorcion bastante leve.
tambien voy a probar combinando, es decir: 2X 1n4148 en serie con led, o 2 1n4148 en serie y 2 leds en serie, hay que experimentar!

lo que en realidad me gustaria es una distorsion prolija, osea no tanto ruido; por eso el tema de probar con varios diodos y configuraciones.


es buena idea la del preset, habian comentado que en limpio saturaba si tocabas fuerte. y que bueno que pudiste conseguir un transformador gratis! estan medio caros por aca

saludos y suerte con los pequeños ajustes!


----------



## lw3eiv

julienalexander dijo:


> creo que alguien habia comentado algo asi:
> 
> 1n4148 (2 unidades): mucha distorcion (pero medio fea segun la opinion de varios)
> esos mismos (4 u) pero en serie de a pares: un poco menos de distorcion
> "       "    (6 u) pero en serie de a tercetos: menos distorcion
> leds: menos distorcion, cambia el tono de la misma
> 
> leds en serie:  ni idea, lo probare. pero siguiendo el patron anterior deberia dar una distorcion bastante leve.
> tambien voy a probar combinando, es decir: 2X 1n4148 en serie con led, o 2 1n4148 en serie y 2 leds en serie, hay que experimentar!
> 
> lo que en realidad me gustaria es una distorsion prolija, osea no tanto ruido; por eso el tema de probar con varios diodos y configuraciones.
> 
> 
> es buena idea la del preset, habian comentado que en limpio saturaba si tocabas fuerte. y que bueno que pudiste conseguir un transformador gratis! estan medio caros por aca
> 
> saludos y suerte con los pequeños ajustes!


Hola de nuevo, te cuento yo no toco la guitarra, el musico es mi hijo Federico, con respecto a la distorsion hemos construido el Big Muff pi , el Guv'nor, El Pro Co Rat y el Phaser 90 que lo terminamos hoy ahora tenemos que construir la cajita y meterlo adentro, me costo bastante hacerlo funcionar ya que nunca se consiguen los componentes justos y hay que adaptar hasta que salen andando,  su teoria es Ampli Clean y pedales para la distorsion hechos en casa !!!! Los pcb y layout los bajamos de la pagina de Tonepad de Francisco Peña  que funcionan muy bien,  otro proyecto  que esta al 90 % el Sansamp gt2 que emula los ampli Fender, Marshal  y Mesa Boogie, no te aburro mas !!!!! cuando lo terminamos te cuento .


----------



## angel36

Hola gente, hoy termine el pre salio andando a la primera solo....pero como no soy musico no lo he probado todavia se lo arme a un amigo...por ahora solo le puse un reproductor de mp3 bien bajito... cuando realice las pruebas con una viola les cuento....a otra cosa lo arme con el ampli de mnicolau el tda2050 en puente (40wts) mas que suicientes para lolestar a los vecinos =)

una cosa mas... podrian describirme el suwitch S1 como se pide para comprarlo?

Gracias a tupolev por el aporte....


----------



## lw3eiv

angel36 dijo:


> Hola gente, hoy termine el pre salio andando a la primera solo....pero como no soy musico no lo he probado todavia se lo arme a un amigo...por ahora solo le puse un reproductor de mp3 bien bajito... cuando realice las pruebas con una viola les cuento....a otra cosa lo arme con el ampli de mnicolau el tda2050 en puente (40wts) mas que suicientes para lolestar a los vecinos =)
> 
> una cosa mas... podrian describirme el suwitch S1 como se pide para comprarlo?
> 
> Gracias a tupolev por el aporte....


Hola Angel 36 fijate en las fotos que postie mas arriba, se ve la llave es de seis contactos y dos posiciones, seguramente tendra un nombre, pero yo no lo se, con una parte de la lave activas el efecto y con la otra encendes el led. Despues contame como te fue, por mi parte aun lo estoy testeando, el sonido mas limpio lo enconte con el volumen de la guitarra al 50% y los controles de tono a menos del 50 % yo lo estoy probando con un final de 35 watt y con una caja que monta 2 x 12 celestion vintage 30.
Si los vecinos dejemoslo aca !!!!
Por otra parte estoy armando el pre a valvulas tambien posteado por Tupolev, recien hice el impreso, solde los zocalos y los puentes, y de aca tengo una duda, sobre... de cuantos watt son las resistencias, ya que no hay Part List Pido, alguien me puede ayudar.
Gracias, Angel / Lw3eiv.


----------



## Cacho

@Lw3:
Las resistencias son todas de 1/4W

@Angel:
El switch es uno doble, cualquiera te sirve. En "notación científica" sería DPST (dos polos, tiro simple), esos de cuatro patas, pero un DPDT (un doble inversor, de seis patas) anda igual y es mucho más fácil de conseguir . Eso sí, en estos últimos te van a quedar dos patas sin conexión. Insisto: Dos patas quedan sin conexión. ¿Estamos? 

Hay llavecitas de palanca baratas ($2-3) que andan bien para esto.

Saludos


----------



## lw3eiv

Ok Gracias Cacho, veo  en los proximos dias de ir a buscar los componentes, pare el pre a valvulas.
Por otra parte en el Pre que postee las fotos tengo un pequeño arraste, puse en la entrada la R de 3k9 y el pote vol guitarra a menos del 50 % veremos que surge.


----------



## Cacho

Pará...
Yo hablo del pre que está posteado acá, este es el que lleva todo de ¼W. Del valvular irás a preguntar a su hilo.

Y lo del arrastre... ¿Qué es un "arrastre"?


----------



## angel36

Cacho dijo:


> @Lw3:
> Las resistencias son todas de 1/4W
> 
> @Angel:
> El switch es uno doble, cualquiera te sirve. En "notación científica" sería DPST (dos polos, tiro simple), esos de cuatro patas, pero un DPDT (un doble inversor, de seis patas) anda igual y es mucho más fácil de conseguir . Eso sí, en estos últimos te van a quedar dos patas sin conexión. *Insisto: Dos patas quedan sin conexión. ¿Estamos?
> *
> Hay llavecitas de palanca baratas ($2-3) que andan bien para esto.
> 
> Saludos



 gracias cacho


----------



## lw3eiv

OK, Gracias por la respuesta, bien en el mundo de la radioaficion cuando otro colega te dice tenes un pequeño arraste quiere decie que la modulacion no es clara, limpia, no es un termino tecnico / cientifico, pero te hace entender que tenes un problema, quizas no es el mas adecuado, pero el unico que se me ocurrio para señalar mi problema.


----------



## Cacho

De nada, Angel.

@LW3: ¿Lo que tenés es distorsión? ¿No tenés conectado el canal de (precisamente) distorsión? ¿Probaste inyectando señal después del pote que mezcla los dos canales?

Saludos


----------



## lw3eiv

Hola de nuevo, por aca buenos dias, la distorcion la activo con una llave doble inversora, lo mismo con el led, no la controlo con los potes, se que alguien lo hizo asi, con un puente, hoy pruebo inyectado la señal en el pote.
Como siempre muy agradecido por tu respuesta.

La distorcion la conecto con una llave doble inversora, lo mismo el led, no puentee los terminales, Hago la prueba y te cuento.


----------



## angel36

Bueno gentes, les comento que probamos el pre de tupolev con el ampli de 40wts (tda2050 en puente) con la guitarra, el sonido del limpio es muy bueno en verad la distorcion no le convencio mucho al guitarrista pero conectandole un pedal boss que bien que suena!!! 
Ahora a ponerle un buen parlante creo que va ser un eminence..(cuesta mucho por estos lados conseguir un buen parlante) una ves montado el proyecto subo fotos....gracias todos los que prestan colaboracion!!
saludos.


----------



## DJ DRACO

Bueno gente...aprobechando el magnífico proyecto, lo re hice y lo modifique solo un poco agregandole tambien una etapa de potencia de 25watts ya integrada en el circuito.

aca les subo el proyecto casi terminado...

La potencia esta a la derecha....


----------



## lw3eiv

DJ DRACO dijo:


> Bueno gente...aprobechando el magnífico proyecto, lo re hice y lo modifique solo un poco agregandole tambien una etapa de potencia de 25watts ya integrada en el circuito.
> 
> aca les subo el proyecto casi terminado...
> 
> La potencia esta a la derecha....


Hola, podes completarlo con la info que falta y una pequeña memoria descriptiva, interesante.


----------



## cristiantuerca

Mira vos que buen diseño para poner un integrado pentawat.. siempre vivi encasillado en el diseño de PCBs con el integrado en el medio y los componentes alrededor jaja.. muy bueno Dj Draco


----------



## DJ DRACO

Ahora viene la pcb terminada y mejorada.
El problema es que mis diseños los hago en paint...de modo de obtener la mejor configuracion de componentes y aprobechamiento del espacio...pero tiene un problema: no obtengo la pcb con los componentes y sus valores...asi que debo hacerlo a mano...

Aqui va el terminado, pronto subo la pcb con cada valor de cada componente, pero es basicamente el mismo circuito original con los valores y todo

A la izquierda hay una bornera triple para alimentación, teniendo el negativo arriba, masa central y positivo abajo. esas 3 lineas de alimentacion van directo a cada integrado incluso el TDA2050
A la derecha y debajo del TDA hay una bornerita doble para conectar el parlante.

En mi caso, los diseños los hago en Paint...luego los paso a Word y a imprimir...pero al pasarlos me di cuenta que habia un error de tamaños...asi que...en word, seleccionas la pcb y la agrandas multiplicando el tamaño actual por 1,1739131

ejemplo: si la imagen mide 10cm de ancho --> 10 x 1,1739131 = 11,739131

entonces en la casilla donde dice 10cm colocas 11,739131 y listo...tamaño real para imprimirlo.


----------



## DJ DRACO

bueeeno, ahora vengo con el nuevo y finalizado circuito del preamplificador para guitarra electrica...

ahopra tiene 12 potenciometros...y varias funciones:

preamplifica - ganancia
delay - efecto con profundidad y echo
fuzz - efecto con ganancia y volumen
graves - tonos
medios - tonos
agudos - tonos
volumen - volumen

espero les satisfaga


----------



## angel36

se ve prometedor......vamos aprobarlo....buen aporte

no me queda claro lo de las pistas arriba a la derecha ....ahi va el tda?


----------



## DJ DRACO

exactamente, es el circuito de la potencia, es el mismo circuito que se encuentra en el datasheet del TDA2040 o 2050...

saludos.


----------



## opelk180

Hola Gente:
Me presento primero. Sigo el foro hace rato y esta es creo, mi primera o segunda intervención.

Soy de Villa La Angostura y ya tengo armado un Ruby ligeramente cruzado con un BigMuff (control de tonos graves-agudos). Tambien tengo armado una potencia con un TDA2005 y un Blues Braker. 
Ya termine de armar la estructura una caja replica a escala de un JCM900 combo 1x12 con un parlante de 12" de don Fahey.
Hace tiempo que tengo todo medio parado, pero ahora estoy buscando un pre decente y este parece tener varias posibilidades de que lo mande al cobre.
Me llamó la atención, luego de seguir todo el thread, el cambio del circuito original, al ultimo que se presenta, en donde parece tener ahora un delay y un echo.... no entendí bien donde surge el agregado.

Alguien si fuese tan amable de postear el circuito eléctrico del cual se habla al final?

Desde ya muchas gracias....

Saludos.


----------



## angel36

mmm  la modificacion la presento DJ DRACO asique creo que seria el el que pudiese aportar al foro el esquema....

por otro lado como ya dije antes el ampli anda realmente bien con la potencia de 40wts de dos tda 2050 en puente....el limpio es muy bueno , la distorcion si gusta o no depende del guitarrista pero vale la pena hacerlo


----------



## rash

hola yo he montado varios previos de tupolev de guitarra y funcionan de 10, un gran previo por su sencillez y su funcionalidad... sólo eso jejej

saludos


----------



## angel36

bueno perdon por la demora le dejo unas fotos de como va quedando el proyecto terminado...en breve voy a subir el tema de la electronica....que esta funcional pero no montada en su gabinete definitivo.....
aca unas cuantas fotos....
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/album.php?albumid=167

muchas gracias a tupolev por compartir este diseño y mnicolau por el amplificador


----------



## angel36

Quería traerles el proyecto terminado...

con esto ya quedo montado definitivamente el proyecto....


----------



## ricardodeni

angel36 dijo:


> Quería traerles el proyecto terminado...
> 
> con esto ya quedo montado definitivamente el proyecto....



Impresionante !!! te felicito quedó muy bueno, que lo disfrutes.

saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

LPM que te ha quedado bueno ese combo!!!
FELICITACIONES!!!! Muy buena terminación!


----------



## angel36

Gracias, Ricardo y Eduardo...costo pero salio jaja


----------



## Tavo

LAAAAAAAA!!!

Un diseño de PM!!! FELICITACIONES!!! Te quedó genial ese combo!!

Excelente terminación!! 

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

angel36 dijo:


> Quería traerles el proyecto terminado...
> 
> con esto ya quedo montado definitivamente el proyecto....



*! Remonono ¡* tu amplificador, pero faltan datos.

¿ Como suena ?


----------



## angel36

Fogonazo dijo:


> *! Remonono ¡* tu amplificador, pero faltan datos.
> 
> *¿ Como suena ?*



Esperando algo asi.....estoy en campaña para hacer un pequeño video que resuma sus funciones

Por lo pronto les diría, que el limpio es muy bueno, muy nítido, los controles de ¨ presencia ¨ le suman algo mas al sonido...

Ahora la distorsión, es mas que nada gusto del guitarrista, pero vale la pena decir que el que lo escucho...quedo conforme.....
Y eso ya es mucho decir, en un tema tan dispar como el ¨sonido¨ de un ampli de guitarra!!


----------



## Fogonazo

angel36 dijo:


> .....quedo conforme......



*!       Enjoy it     ¡*


----------



## Cacho

Laaaaaaaaaaaaaaa...
Muy lindo ampli Angel. Felicitaciones.


----------



## Tavo

Che Angel, que tiene como potencia adentro?

Dos TDA2050 en puente?
Parlante? Que le pusiste? 

Saludos.


----------



## angel36

Si esta potenciado así...con el ampli de mariano.....

Pásate por mi perfil ahí vas a ver todo el proyecto....paso paso =)...

El parlante es un Eminence leyend 1258.....¨UN CAÑO¨

GRACIAS....por la buena onda! a todos


----------



## Robo

fantastico

PD: fantastico


----------



## Tavo

> GRACIAS....por la buena onda! a todos


No es para menos Angel, te mandaste un laburo tremendo, eso es genial!!!


----------



## lw3eiv

Muy buen trabajo, te quedo muy profesional, veo que cambiaste la distorcion por un reververo, podes contar como hiciste y si es posible algun squematic.
 Como dijiste, un video seria muy didactico, tanta para ver los detalles constructivos como para apreciar el sonido.
Hasta pronto-
Angel - LW3EIV


----------



## angel36

No...no cambie nada, en verdad toda la gráfica la mando a hacer el dueño del ampli, no le preste atención a los nombres en verdad....Ahora que lo mencionaste recién me di cuenta....en síntesis  esta tal cual el esquema de tupolev...la distorsión esta en base a los diodos 1n60


----------



## lw3eiv

angel36 dijo:


> No...no cambie nada, en verdad toda la gráfica la mando a hacer el dueño del ampli, no le preste atención a los nombres en verdad....Ahora que lo mencionaste recién me di cuenta....en síntesis  esta tal cual el esquema de tupolev...la distorsión esta en base a los diodos 1n60



Ha ok, por mi parte le puse 2 led rojos y el condensador que indica el circuito, esta semana me llego una compra de componentes que hice en Futurelec via web ya que no conseguia el PT2399 para el Delay pt-80 diy y a parte entre otras cosas pedi 4 diodos 1N914 y me llegaron 60 voy a probar a cambiar los led a ver que pasa, por ahora sigio probando, ya que como comente en post anteriores me pasa un poco de distorcion en el canal clean y al subir el volumen, se siente un ruido como a ( riple de alterna)  que cuando tocas las cuerdas se atenua bastante.... si tenes algun consejo util a esto bienvenido...
Angel - LW3EIV.


----------



## angel36

lo del ruido no me paso.....pero creo que por ahi se menciono, con agregar un cap104 entre c1 y c2...
o proba bajar la resistencia que esta en serie con el cap electrolitico...originalmente es de 4,7k bajala y bajas la ganacia.... yo en verdad casi ni lo toque salvo por esta ultima que te digo la baje  a 3,9k...

Saludos!


----------



## opelk180

Muy bueno el ampli. Muy prolijo se ve

Lo que queria consultarte, usaste la plaqueta que posteo DJ Draco???

En caso afirmativo, cual es el integrado que se usa en la parte del Delay/Echo ???

Desde ya, muchas gracias.


----------



## angel36

no, use el pcb de *tupolev*, con respecto al pcb de DJ-Draco.... estaría bueno que el diera las explicaciones, es mas me sumo a tu pedido!


----------



## tupolev

El hilo de este post se basa en, Preamplificador para guitarra electrica, nada que ver con el simulador de Fet JMC800, este seria un post diferente y no mezclarlo, pués traeria confusiones a los colegas.


----------



## Fogonazo

tupolev dijo:


> El hilo de este post se basa en, Preamplificador para guitarra electrica, nada que ver con el simulador de Fet JMC800, este seria un post diferente y no mezclarlo, pués traeria confusiones a los colegas.


Dijo Confucio (Filosofo Chino 551 a. C. - 479 a. C.): " Cuando tienes razón, ! Tienes razón ¡ "

Saludos Tupolev

Mensajes Off-Topic movidos a: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/comentarios-sobre-previos-guitarra-45023/


----------



## opelk180

tupolev dijo:


> El hilo de este post se basa en, Preamplificador para guitarra electrica, nada que ver con el simulador de Fet JMC800, este seria un post diferente y no mezclarlo, pués traeria confusiones a los colegas.



Esta bien que hayan volado la parte del JCM. Pero parte de la respuesta del amigo Draco, conllevaba la respuesta al requerimiento acerca del integrado que implementa la parte agregada de Echo/Delay, deberia haber quedado, no? Como está ahora, sigue sin entenderse de donde sale un integrado en la ultima version del PCB.

Saludos.


----------



## electro-nico

una pregunta gente cuenta ganancia tiene la primer etapa de amplificacion de guitarra ? segun mis calculos ( 1 + Rr / R1 ) me da que tiene 43 ... y suponiendo que la guitarra tira 100mV tenemos 4300 mV a la salida, he estado investigando esto porque he armado el preamplificador y me satura mucho, tengo qe poner todo al minimo y aun asi el limpio no es tan limpio, hice pruebas tomando la señal de salida desde la primer etapa de amplificacion de guitarra limpia y amplfificad mucho... Despues mido con el osciloscopio y les cuento 

gracias


----------



## Tavo

Te fijaste que todas las resistencias son de valores correctos? Porque con que hayas aumentado (por error) alguna de la sección de ganancia, ya es problema...

Digo, se me ocurre...
Comentá si solucionás tu problema...
Saludos!


----------



## electro-nico

si, ya he revisado eso y esta todo okey . Recien medi con osciloscopio y con alrededor de 50 mV a la entrada, a la salida ya tengo alrededor de 2v y algo ( esto a la salida de la primer etapa de amplificacion de guitarra ) . Se cumple masomenos la cuenta que saque ... que es ( lo pongo devuelta pero mas detallado ) :

Ganancia : 1 + Rr / R1 

En operacional en la entrada NO inversora
Donde Rr : Resistencia de Realimentacion ( entrada inversora y salida )
R1 : entre entrada inversora y masa

En el circuito del pre tenemos dos Rr de 100k en serie y R1 de 4,7k en serie con el C de 4,7uf

1 + 200K / 4,7K = 43,55  Una bestialidad de ganancia

Suponiendo que los pickups de nuestra guitarra tiren 100 mV tenemos 4355 mV = 4,35v a la salida y solamente en la primer etapa de preamplificacion. Ademas los diodos de germanio cortan en 0,3v masomenos, tendriamos una distorcion horrible, supongo que algo estoy haciendo mal no creo qe sea asi .

salu2


----------



## Fogonazo

electro-nico dijo:


> si, ya he revisado eso y esta todo okey . .....



Reduce la ganancia en la etapa de entrada o agrega otro "Jack" con atenuación, por ejemplo al 80%, de esa forma tienes entrada High y entrada Low.


----------



## electro-nico

Gracias fogonazo por el consejo, pero igual estaria bueno que me corrigan a ver si esta todo bien lo que puse arriba, yo creo que algo hay mal no tiene que tener tanta ganancia, o por ahi esta mal diseñado el circuito pero sabiendo que es de tupolev no creo

gracias


----------



## Cacho

No está mal diseñado, EN.

Si te fijás, tenés un par de filtros (el condensador ese entre las resistencias de 100k y los condensadores que andan ahí con una resistencia a masa) y esa ganancia de 43 se ve afectada por todo ese componente por ahí.
El condensador de 560pF descarta las frecuencias más altas (no hice la cuenta, fijate dónde tiene el corte el filtro ese) y todas las frecuencias por debajo de esa tendrán 200k de resistencia.
Ahora, tenés en paralelo un par de condensadores (330pF) con esa resistencia (100k) a tierra. Eso se comporta, por un lado, como un filtro y por el otro, como una resistencia variable según la frecuencia: Más sube la frecuencia, más baja la resistencia.

Entonces el comportamiento de eso es amplificar más las frecuencias más bajas y menos las más altas. Lo que en lenguaje guitarrista se traduce como "sonido con cuerpo y cálido".

No hice ninguna cuenta, así que no puedo hablar con seguridad, pero apostaría a que los filtros esos están calculados para eso que comento.
Además, el pote que tenés ahí nomás a la salida te permite atenuar la señal que pasa a la etapa siguiente 

Saludos


----------



## Dano

La guitarra es activa o pasiva?


----------



## Fogonazo

electro-nico dijo:


> Gracias fogonazo por el consejo, pero igual estaria bueno que me corrigan a ver si esta todo bien lo que puse arriba, yo creo que algo hay mal no tiene que tener tanta ganancia, o por ahi esta mal diseñado el circuito pero sabiendo que es de tupolev no creo
> 
> gracias


Yo tampoco.
Mas bien creo que tu guitarra tiene exagerada señal de salida.

Cambia la resistencia de 4k7Ω (Que se une al electrolítico de 4,7µF) por otra de 15KΩ y prueba.

¿ No hay ningún pedal de por medio ?


----------



## Cacho

No Fogo, el asunto está en el filtrado que hace.
Primero forma un pasabajos (en 2,8kHz) y un pasaaltos (4,8kHz) y pone finalmente la Xc de los 165pF (330pF y 330pF en serie) en paralelo con  los 200k. La ganancia no llega a 43,5, baja bastante por esos condensadorcitos, y más a medida que sube la frecuencia.


----------



## Fogonazo

Acabo de notar algo interesante: Falta una resistencia.

Curva de respuesta con resistencia de polarización entrada (+)
​


----------



## Cacho

Buen punto Fogonazo...
Lo que me extraña es que sin esa resistencia, dejándolo tal como está en el esquema original, anda bien el pre este (lo he armado, aunque confieso que lo hice sin analizarlo).

Lo simulé como vos y obtuve el mismo resultado (con la resistencia; sin la resistencia esa, da algo fieraaaaaaaaaazo). Pero... Probé con un TL061*CP* (no todas las versiones se portan igual en la simulación) sin esa resistencia y... 
Lo mismo con el TLC2262, el LM308 y algunos más, seguro (no los probé todos).

Algo huele raro en Dinamarca...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lo que estás viendo en ese punto es la tensión de salida - que pasa por el filtro doble T paralelo ese que tenés ahí (mas la serie RC a masa) y además sufre el efecto de la red RC en paralelo al potencial de la entrada no inversora.
Para saber exactamente lo que sucede hay que tener la función de transferencia que se logra con ese engendro de realimentaciones...y no es una buena hora para jugar con aritmética compleja , pero la presencia de esa resistencia de 47K seguro que altera la respuesta...aparentemente metiendo un polo mas cerca del origen que el que mete la impedancia de entrada del AO, lo que provoca la caída de ganancia en frecuencias no tan altas.
Si tengo tiempo, mañana trato de simularlo con el Simetrix, por que no tengo el simulador de ustedes...


----------



## Cacho

ezavalla dijo:


> ...pero la presencia de esa resistencia de 47K seguro que altera la respuesta...aparentemente metiendo un polo mas cerca del origen que el que mete la impedancia de entrada del AO, lo que provoca la caída de ganancia en frecuencias no tan altas.


Lo que me extraña es que cambiando de modelo de TL062 la respuesta se altera y da algo similar a lo que posteó Fogonazo o una curva de respuesta plana como en -35dB.
En cambio, con R5 donde la puso él la respuesta es siempre bastante similar a la que se ve ahí sin importar demasiado la elección del AO, al menos en este simulador. Se me cuzó por la cabeza lo de la impedancia de entrada, pero ¿será posible que los  modelos del simulador tengan tanta diferencia en ese parámetro?
---Dato aparte---
Con el TL071CJG también anda bien.



ezavalla dijo:


> Si tengo tiempo, mañana trato de simularlo con el Simetrix...


Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaale. Dos cosas buenas sucederán: La primera es tener a uno más pensando y de paso aparece un simulador distinto, a ver si es una ñaña del Multisim...

Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Yo deduzco:
La inclusión de C6 (Mi esquema) es para lograr una realimentación de continua 1:1, pero sin polarizar la entrada (+) no se determina un punto de trabajo estable.

El *TL 061 Texas* *NO* es exactamente igual al *TL 061 ST*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Lo estuve simulando, y tal como está me dá exactamente la misma curva. Cambiando el AO por un TL062 o un 1458 me dá la misma curva, pero con la pendiente de caída iniciada un poquito antes, probablemente por un mayor valor del capacitor de Miller interno (por que no me creo que sea el slew-rate, ya que le metí 10mV de señal de entrada).
El cambio de la resistencia de entrada a mayores valores, o sacándola, produce el mismo efecto y es una frecuencia de corte inferior mas baja, o sea que el cap de 100pF poco y nada hace en las frecuencias de interés.


			
				Fpgonazo dijo:
			
		

> La inclusión de C6 (Mi esquema) es para lograr una realimentación de  continua 1:1, pero sin polarizar la entrada (+) no se determina un punto  de trabajo estable.


Y mas vale que es así, por que el punto de corte del pasa-altos queda definido solo por la impedancia de entrada del AO que en general es muy grande, así que va a tener "buena" respuesta en baja frecuencia.


En esta imagen, el verde es un TL072 y el rojo es un TL062 (o MC1458, que dan lo mismo)




En este imagen, es el TL072 sin la R de 47K. Como era de esperar, tiene una hermosa rsta en baja fcia, pero es un filtro pasabajos con una fcia de corte muy alta, sobre los 105 kHz.
Lo importante es el nivel de atenuación de la señal de entrada.



Ene sta ultima imagen tienen la comparativa entre:


Sin Rin (rojo).
Con Rin de 47K (marron)
Con Rin de 4M7 (azul)
Moraleja, no la usen sin Rin por que no funciona!. La impedancia de entrada en los AO sin referencia de entrada juega malas pasadas en este esquema, y habría que ver el esquematico del AO para analizar a que se debe el efecto....pero para este esquema, ni vale la pena 

Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> ....Y mas vale que es así, por que el punto de corte del pasa-altos queda definido solo por la impedancia de entrada del AO que en general es muy grande, así que va a tener "buena" respuesta en baja frecuencia......


No entendiste hacia adonde estaba apuntando, si el punto de operación en continua sin la resistencia no es estable ¿ Como le funcionó a Cacho y a Tupolev ?

*Edit*


ezavalla dijo:


> ......Moraleja, no la usen sin Rin por que no funciona!. .....


Totalmente de acuerdo, pero solo con la mala intensión de agregar confusión, mira en uno de los datasheet´s un control de tono donde la segunda etapa tampoco tiene la dichosa resistencia.


----------



## electro-nico

Cacho : bien, gracias por aclararme eso, pero que tanto baja la ganancia ? tendria que tener como mucho 5 creo yo, mas alla de eso seria amplificar al cuete... Y lo del potenciometro que mencionas, si te fijas bien veras que el potenciometro de nivel de guitarra sirve solo para ajustar el nivel de mezclado con el microfono, y no en la etapa de distorcion, por eso se distorciona tanto porque parece que estas bajando el nivel de guitarra pero en la etapa de distorcion tenes como 2v y ni hablar en la de presencia

Dano : la guitarra es la mas comun que hay, una strato de 3 mics originales Squier , tiran 100 mV . 
osea el problema es el pre no la guitarra

Fogonazo : la guitarra es strato que viene con single coil ... no me imagino si la guitarra fuera una les paul o sg que vienen con 2 microfonos en serie fuera de fase (hambuckers) , no hay ningun pedal de por medio es mas esta todo medido con osciloscopio . Despues cambio esa resistencia y te cuento

gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

electro-nico dijo:


> Cacho : bien, gracias por aclararme eso, .....


Antes de cambiar la realimentación, prueba colocar la resistencia que estamos mencionando, la puedes colocar directo sobre la soldaduras del capacitor de 100pF, (C5 en el impreso) y verifica si se corrigió el problema.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Fogonazo dijo:


> No entendiste hacia adonde estaba apuntando, si el punto de operación en continua sin la resistencia no es estable ¿ Como le funcionó a Cacho y a Tupolev ?


Es que hay andar con cuidado....yo probé el mismo esquema con una Rin=1 GΩ (para no sacarla) y andaba perfecto, pero se la quité y se fué al demonio , lo que me dá la impresión de que es algo de la red de realimentación y su efecto a través de la conexión "virtual" de ambas entradas (Vdiff = 0).



Fogonazo dijo:


> Totalmente de acuerdo, pero solo con la mala intensión de agregar confusión, mira en uno de los datasheet´s un control de tono donde la segunda etapa tampoco tiene la dichosa resistencia.


Datasheet de cual chip? En el del TL072 hay un control de tono, pero la configuración es tipo Baxandall, con un montaje bastante diferente de este


----------



## Fogonazo

ezavalla dijo:


> ....Datasheet de cual chip? En el del TL072 hay un control de tono, pero la configuración es tipo Baxandall, con un montaje bastante diferente de este


A este me refiero:

​
Ignorá la curva de transferencia, los domingos NO son para esas cosas .
Analizá solamente la condición en CC, también es inestable.

*Edit*
Y otro detalle Baxandal ¿ Con realimentación positiva ?

Daría la impresión de que dibujaron invertidas las patas del IC


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Sep, están al revés las patas del IC. De todas formas, la Baxandall es configuración inversora y la de este pre es no-inversora, así que las polarizaciones son diferentes y los esquemas no son equivalentes.


----------



## electro-nico

fogonazo no me sirve de nada atenuar la entrada con la resistencia esa si el operacional va a seguir amplificando tanto, no estariamos aprovechando el rango dinamico del operacional ... ademas si cambio la realimentacion los filtros tambien cambian ... y otra cosa porque la R de entrada es de 470 si los pickups son de 20k como mucho ? no sera de 47k ?


----------



## Fogonazo

electro-nico dijo:


> fogonazo no me sirve de nada atenuar la entrada con la resistencia esa si el operacional va a seguir amplificando tanto,


Esa resistencia NO es para atenuar, sino para polarizar la entrada del IC.
Tal como está en el esquema simulado, tienes una respuesta a frecuencia desde uno 20 Hz.


> ... y otra cosa porque la R de entrada es de *470* si los pickups son de 20k como mucho ? no sera de 47k ?



En la etapa de entrada al previo (Original) NO hay ninguna resistencia de 470Ω
Hay una sola resistencia que "carga" al Pickup, y es de *470KΩ*.

En el esquema (Simulado) la resistencia de carga es aproximadamente 43KΩ (470KΩ + 47KΩ)


----------



## electro-nico

Disculpame fogonazo quise decir 470K, estube cambiando algunos valores y llegue a algo masomenos aceptable... en vez de la R de 470K que "carga" al pickup puse una de 47K, la R de 4,7K y el C de 4,7uf los cambie, y puse una R de 68K y un C de 10uf ... con 100mV a la entrada salis con alrededor de 600mV, que todavia me parecen mucho, hay que tocar la realimentacion pero habria que calcular todos los filtros devuelta


----------



## Cacho

Nico, me parece que estás errando el enfoque...

Primero, que la carga de los mics sea de 470k está bueno, porque no tenés corriente como para "desperdiciar". Te conviene que esa resistencia sea grande para lograr una buena transferencia de la señal.
En general se busca que la impedancia de entrada de un aparato sea de al menos 10 veces la de salida de la fuente. Si podés lidiar con mics de 18-20k, la entrada debería ser de por lo menos unos 180-200k de impedancia para mantener la relación esa.

Por el otro lado, el de las ganancias, no tiene sentido acotarlas así. Es cómodo y muy útil tener una señal que fácilmente llegue a unos cuantos Volt (3 o 4 por lo menos) para que se separe bien del ruido propio del pre (del de las etapas siguientes, claro).
Y si te fijás, casi no tenés ganancia en las demás, salvo en la distor y en el control de presencia. Te podés quedar corto con la señal...
-------------
@Fogo&EZ: Simulé esa entrada con 10 y 100MΩ en la resistencia bendita y da curvas muy similares siempre. Me parece que lo que hace esto es usar la impedancia (altísima) del operacional y el Multisim considera infinita la de algunos, aunque no la de todos, los modelos que tiene cargados. Sin la resistencia, el circuito anda, eso lo aseguro.

Saludos


----------



## Tavo

Está bueno todo este proceso de investigación (o como quieran llamarlo) que están haciendo, ya que es mucho mejor si se le detecta alguna falla al pre, hay tiempo de corregir, es mejor ahora y no cuando está el circuito armado.

Disculpen que me meta así, era solo una opinión.

Saludos!

PS: Y? Llegaron a algo en común? Hay que retocar algo en este pre o no?


----------



## angel36

despues de leer ( no entender) jajaj....

me sumo al pedido de tavo....

en el caso en particular del pre que arme.....si bien no satura.....si note eso de tocar los controles con cuidado ya que si varias mucho de golpe se levanta el volumen de una...pero lo considere como normal


----------



## Fogonazo

Tavo dijo:


> .....PS: Y*? Llegaron a algo en común?* Hay que retocar algo en este pre o no?


Sip. Nos gusta el Fernet, La Cerveza y el Vino blanco, además de otras cosas que no se pueden comentar de forma pública.

Respecto al circuito: Con algunos IC´s no funcionaría o lo haría mal, salvo que se coloque la dichosa resistencia entonces funcionan todos.


----------



## Cacho

Fogonazo dijo:


> Sip. Nos gusta el Fernet, La Cerveza y el Vino blanco...


1) Nótese el correcto uso de mayúsculas para marcar la importancia del asunto.
2) No discriminemos, que el Tinto también entra en la ecuación.
3) En la vida real, no creo que el circuito falle con ningún operacional "normal".
4) Nótese el orden de prioridades que se deduce de esta lista 


Saludos


----------



## angel36

esto del off---esta pegando como el tinto....jajaj


----------



## Fogonazo

Cacho dijo:


> 1) Nótese el correcto uso de mayúsculas para marcar la importancia del asunto.
> 2) No discriminemos, que el Tinto también entra en la ecuación.
> 3) En la vida real, no creo que el circuito falle con ningún operacional "normal".
> 4) Nótese el orden de prioridades que se deduce de esta lista
> 
> 
> Saludos



En busca de NO discriminar, debemos incluir, también, el Ron da Caldas, Vodka, Ginebra, Cognac, Tia María y un largo Etc

Respecto al esquema, NO comparto con Cacho que valla a funcionar con cualquier IC, pero no lo puedo garantizar porque NO armé el previo en forma física y si se me ocurriera armarlo, no me pondría a verificar IC´s para ver con cual no funciona. 

Cacho Y Tupolev *SI* lo armaron y les funcionó correctamente *ya es un muy buen punto de partida*

Lo armaste ¿ Con que IC ?


----------



## angel36

los arme con tl072 creo...les puse los que decía en el esquema de la primera pagina.....y lo único que note es eso de darle despacio nomas a los potes....y al variar un poco los de agudos subía un tanto el ¨volumen¨
pero eso debe ser por la respuesta de frecuencia de la guitarra....


----------



## Cacho

Fueron TL07x en mi caso, de los primeros que salieron del cajón, sin ningún tipo de selección.

El pre ese lo tiene un amigo, así que si puedo hago la prueba de cambiarle el 071 ese por los operacionales que tenga a la mano a ver si sigue andando bien.

Saludos y etcéteras, ¡hic!


----------



## Fogonazo

En el esquema, el de entrada y el de salida son TL071 (Single OA), los demás son TL072 (Dual OA)
Y según mi idea, los 2 que *podrían* traer problemas son el de entrada y el del distorsinador.

Recalco "Podrían" porque es mi opinión es en base a una simulación, no producto del armado del esquema.

*Edit:*


Cacho dijo:


> .....El pre ese lo tiene un amigo, así que si puedo hago la prueba de cambiarle el 071 ese por los operacionales que tenga a la mano a ver si sigue andando bien...., ¡hic!



¿ Y que opina el amigo del sonido ? ¡hic!


----------



## Cacho

Ninguna objeción de su parte. Es más, el pote de "Gain" (es el que manda la señal de ese 071 a la etapa siguiente) no se pasa de 3 o 4 porque no hace falta (y con esos 3 o 4 ya es anda al pelo).

La única observación que le hizo (y tiene razón) está en el canal de la distorsión, que mezcla las dos señales y te queda de fondo el sonido limpio. Según cómo acomodes los potes podés hacer que no se note el limpio, pero al apagar la distor, el limpio queda muy bajo.
Nunca lo corregí, sería sólo cuestión de cortar el limpio y agregarle la conexión en el switch de cambio entre uno y otro (que debería ser de tres polos ahora).


----------



## DJ DRACO

con uan doble inversora se logra, igualmente con un solo pote de mezcla entre distorsión y señal limpia ya basta...

el tema es que la distorsión siempre aumenta mucho la ganancia de la señal y la limpia suena realmente pobre en comparación, habría que hacer un pre extra para la limpia


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Ninguna objeción de su parte. Es más, el pote de "Gain" (es el que manda la señal de ese 071 a la etapa siguiente) no se pasa de 3 o 4 porque no hace falta (y con esos 3 o 4 ya es anda al pelo).
> 
> La única observación que le hizo (y tiene razón) está en el canal de la distorsión, que mezcla las dos señales y te queda de fondo el sonido limpio. Según cómo acomodes los potes podés hacer que no se note el limpio, pero al apagar la distor, el limpio queda muy bajo.
> Nunca lo corregí, sería sólo cuestión de cortar el limpio y agregarle la conexión en el switch de cambio entre uno y otro (que debería ser de tres polos ahora).



Pero cacho, creo que esa es justamente la intensión del creador del circuito!
Que haya una distorsión pero con un fondo copiado de la señal antes de pasar por el distorsionador, entonces creo que eso queda bueno, distorsión con un clean de fondo...

Nunca armé este pre porque tampoco me animé; ese PCB de ve algo difícil de realizar porque hay algunas pistas bastante finas, y no se como pueden llegar a quedar con el método de la fotocopia...

Saludos. (Ah, extraño ese ¡hic! , pero para más adelante... jeje)


----------



## electro-nico

Cacho dijo:


> Nico, me parece que estás errando el enfoque...
> 
> Primero, que la carga de los mics sea de 470k está bueno, porque no tenés corriente como para "desperdiciar". Te conviene que esa resistencia sea grande para lograr una buena transferencia de la señal.
> En general se busca que la impedancia de entrada de un aparato sea de al menos 10 veces la de salida de la fuente. Si podés lidiar con mics de 18-20k, la entrada debería ser de por lo menos unos 180-200k de impedancia para mantener la relación esa.
> 
> Por el otro lado, el de las ganancias, no tiene sentido acotarlas así. Es cómodo y muy útil tener una señal que fácilmente llegue a unos cuantos Volt (3 o 4 por lo menos) para que se separe bien del ruido propio del pre (del de las etapas siguientes, claro).
> Y si te fijás, casi no tenés ganancia en las demás, salvo en la distor y en el control de presencia. Te podés quedar corto con la señal...
> -------------


 
Pero cacho para que queres tener 4v en la primer etapa? se te va a saturar todo el circuito... ademas los diodos de distorcion recortan a .3v o .7v , y por mas que bajes los potes te va a quedar el soplido de los tl porque en la primer etapa no tenes control de ganancia tenes de nivel que solo regula el mezclado con la señal de mic... yo lo probe el circuito y la distorcion de todas las formas que regulo no llego a nada aceptable... con la presencia me pasa lo mismo. 

gracias


----------



## Cacho

Upa... Vamos por partes...

@Draco: Tenés razón en que con un DPDT alcanza para el audio y el LED que está ya en el esquema.



Tavo dijo:


> ...creo que esa es justamente la intensión  del creador del circuito!
> Que haya una distorsión pero con un fondo copiado de la señal antes de  pasar por el distorsionador, entonces creo que eso queda bueno,  distorsión con un clean de fondo...


No señor... De ser así tendríamos un lindo problema porque los diodos te dejan la salida de la distor acotada a lo que permitan los diodos, que son de Germanio (0,3V de umbral...). A eso lo tapás con una nada de señal limpia y el recorte que hacen los diodos apenas si se nota, porque la señal original los repone.



electro-nico dijo:


> ...para que queres tener 4v en la  primer etapa? se te va a saturar todo el circuito... ademas los diodos  de distorcion recortan a .3v o .7v , y por mas que bajes los potes te va  a quedar el soplido de los tl porque en la primer etapa no tenes  control de ganancia tenes de nivel que solo regula el mezclado con la  señal de mic... yo lo probe el circuito y la distorcion de todas las  formas que regulo no llego a nada aceptable... con la presencia me pasa  lo mismo.


Bueno, por un lado eso apoya lo que digo sobre la mezcla de las señales limpia y recortada. Hasta ahí estamos de acuerdo.

Lo otro que decís de saturarse con 4V... Tenés todavía 11V de headroom ahí. Bueno, algunos menos porque los TL no son rail to rail: Pongamos que te quedan 9V.
Atrás de eso (dejemos de lado la distorsión por ahora) viene la segunda etapa que es un seguidor nomás, así que seguimos en la misma amplitud de onda. Atrás llegan el control de tonos y el de presencia.

El de tono no te va a dar ganancias enormes (aunque gana) y el de presencia tiene una ganancia, redondeando, de -4, pero como sólo va a una frecuencia en particular (por lo tanto, no es esperable que sea tan fuerte)...
Lo último que te queda es la salida, con -4,7 de ganancia para lo que viene del ecualizador y -30 (ahí está una ganancia más importante) para el control de presencia.

En todo el circo, no se amplifica demasiado más que lo que se hace a la entrada, salvo en el control de presencia.

Por eso buscás una buena señal a la entrada, o los "soplidos" de los que hablás, se hacen importantes. Supongamos que el ruido ese fuera de 100mV. Si tenés una señal de 600mV, el ruido es de como el 15% de la amplitud total. Si en cambio tenés 4V, el ruido anda por el 2,5%.
Sé que va a ser más chico el ruido, no lo discuto. Usé esos números sólo para el ejemplo.


Saludos

PS: Parece que en esta semana tendré acceso al ampli en cuestión para probar otros operacionales a ver cómo andan.


----------



## Fogonazo

Cacho dijo:


> Upa... Vamos por *partes*.....
> 
> PS: Parece que en esta semana tendré acceso al ampli en cuestión para probar otros operacionales a ver cómo andan.



 ¿ Partes ? 

¿ Le vas a hacer una autopsia ? Ver el archivo adjunto 43787


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:
			
		

> No señor... De ser así tendríamos un lindo problema porque los diodos te dejan la salida de la distor acotada a lo que permitan los diodos, que son de Germanio (0,3V de umbral...). A eso lo tapás con una nada de señal limpia y el recorte que hacen los diodos apenas si se nota, porque la señal original los repone.


Cacho, no se nada sobre este tema, y tenés razón en lo que decís, claro, los picos recortados por la disto seguramente al mezclarlos con la señal original predominaría la señal original "rellenando" esos espacios ausentes en la señal.
Pienso lo siguiente; si se quisiera conseguir este efecto, creo que la solución sería "delayar" (atrasar un poquito) la señal original y dejar intacta la proveniente de la disto. Creo.
Entonces de la mezcla se produce un acoplado "desfasado" y se logra ese efecto...

¿Puede ser o mi razonamiento es muy loco?

No tengo ni idea si exsite algún chip (dispositivo) que se encargue de esta tarea, la de aplicar delay a la señal y atrasarla un poco.

Saludos!


----------



## Dano

Tavo dijo:


> Cacho, no se nada sobre este tema, y tenés razón en lo que decís, claro, los picos recortados por la disto seguramente al mezclarlos con la señal original predominaría la señal original "rellenando" esos espacios ausentes en la señal.
> Pienso lo siguiente; si se quisiera conseguir este efecto, creo que la solución sería "delayar" (atrasar un poquito) la señal original y dejar intacta la proveniente de la disto. Creo.
> Entonces de la mezcla se produce un acoplado "desfasado" y se logra ese efecto...
> 
> ¿Puede ser o mi razonamiento es muy loco?
> 
> No tengo ni idea si exsite algún chip (dispositivo) que se encargue de esta tarea, la de aplicar delay a la señal y atrasarla un poco.
> 
> Saludos!



Eso sería algo loco, no se si lograría un sonido armonico y "redondo" pero algo raro va a hacer te lo aseguro.

Busca el tema de Delay en el subforo de pequeña señal, es muy simple el circuito.


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Pienso lo siguiente; si se quisiera conseguir este efecto, creo que la solución sería "delayar" (atrasar un poquito) la señal original y dejar intacta la proveniente de la disto. Creo.
> Entonces de la mezcla se produce un acoplado "desfasado" y se logra ese efecto...


¿Qué efecto?
No termino de entender la idea de tu efecto. Pero te invito a que dibujes las ondas y las sumes gráficamente, en fase y desfasadas, y saques tus conclusiones o postees las dudas que eso te genere 

Coincido con Dano en que el efecto puede ser algo raro. Apunto más a que va a sonar algo como un efecto de eco sucio.


Tavo dijo:


> No tengo ni idea si exsite algún chip (dispositivo) que se encargue de esta tarea, la de aplicar delay a la señal y atrasarla un poco.


Mirá el PT2399 



Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Partes  ?
> ¿ Le vas a hacer una autopsia ?


No, si le vuá hacé una integral 
Ya tengo preparados un OP07, un 741 (vintage, o sea, rescatado de un desguace) y un 081. A ver cómo andan esos y si alguno falla...

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954

Solo para corroborar la apreciación de fogonazo con respecto a lo hoja de datos del TL064, respuesta de Texas: 





> In figure 27 of the data sheet, the inputs are labeled incorrectly on both amplifiers. In order to function correctly, the inputs should be reversed.
> 
> En la figura 27 de la hoja de datos, las entradas están etiquetados incorrectamente en los dos amplificadores. Para funcionar correctamente, las entradas deben ser revertida.
> 
> Regards,
> Ron M.


----------



## mendfi

conforme................. ire haciendolo

perdonen mi ignorancia pero ¿Que significa "DIY"?



no me lastimen con sus comentarios porfa .....XD


----------



## Fogonazo

mendfi dijo:


> ....perdonen mi ignorancia pero ¿Que significa "DIY"?....



*DIY* = *D*o *I*t *Y*ourself (Hágalo usted mismo)


----------



## tupolev

DIY es Do it yourself en Ingles, que traducido al castellano, hágalo usted mismo.

Saludos


----------



## Cacho

Cacho dijo:


> ...así que si puedo hago la prueba de cambiarle el 071 ese por los operacionales que tenga a la mano a ver si sigue andando bien.





Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Le vas a hacer una autopsia ? Ver el archivo adjunto 43787



Hecha la autopsia ayer. Fue en el "quirófano" del dueño del ampli, amigo mío por cierto, donde suele tocar la guitarra. Entenderán la falta de mediciones serias por no haber ahí mucho equipo que digamos.

Lo paseé por el TL071 (original), OP07 y TL081. Con todos esos anduvo a la primera y sin dramas, aunque con el 081 sonaba agudito, más chillón que con el 071. No tenía un 061 para ponerle, pero estimo que no habría diferencia con ese.

Le puse un NE5534 y andaba perfecto los dos primeros acordes y se ponía feo. Sonido que no aparecía y por picos nomás salía un ruidito medio "roto". Estimo que es por alguna capacidad que tendrán dando vueltas por ahí y cuando se carga se va al cuerno todo. Quizá tenga que ver con el offset del operacional (que no tiene ninguna corrección en el circuito) o quizá con alguna otra cosa. No lo voy a pensar mucho.
La cosa es que funcionó hasta que algo se carga y se pone tonto, pero si es por responder como en el simulador, no, no lo hace.

Con el 741... ni hablemos. Electrocardiograma plano, no se le escapó ni un ruidito, el parlante más mudo del mundo. Eeeeeeeeso es un "operacional de bajo ruido" 
Insisto en mi postura de que debe andar con operacionales "normales", quizá podamos restringirlo a los de entrada FET, pero andan varios.

Saludos


----------



## angel36

aja..........estaba esperando los resultados...jejej

ahora a operar tranquilo nomas.....

gracias


----------



## mendfi

lw3eiv dijo:


> Aqui esta la imagen del pre mas la alimentacion
> 
> Algunas foto de mi trabajo terminado




oie los condensadores no polarizados son ceramicos o polyester?........veo en tus imagenes que son como cuadraditos, esos de que son?.........

gracias


----------



## DJ DRACO

los no polarizados pueden ser cerámicos (unas lentejitas marrones) o de polyester, que tienen formas diversas y colores mas brillantes, verdes, azules, lilas,

saludos


----------



## josej44

MasterofPupets dijo:


> hola todos muy bueno el post...
> 
> tengo una duda tengo un equipo jvc esos que vienen con radio am/fm para conectar rep de cd casetera, etc...
> yo conecto mi pedalera y mi guitarra en el hay mucha diferencia en calidad de sonido con este amp?
> puedo armar el preamp y conectarlo a este equipo?
> 
> estoy con muchas ganas de armar este proyecto...
> 
> desde ya muchas gracias



Hola, yo se que no es lo mismo pero yo arme los dos pre para bajo posteados en el foro y los conecto a un equipo SONY GENEZI y suena muy bien


----------



## Nicouch

Perdonen mi ignorancia pero el tl081 y el tl082 van en un circuito aparte de alimentación?

va con el amplificador que se le quiera poner?

y por último la entrada por que va afuera del circuito?

muchas gracias esta pagina lo tiene todo

gracias de antemano por la respuesta espero comprendan que recien estoy comenzando en esto


----------



## angel36

....
nicouch

el tl 081/082 

son reemplazos de los tl071/072

depende de cual consigas......

al decir verdad no te vendría nada mal un buena leída desde el principio..

saludos


----------



## nicolas

Aqui les dejo unas fotos de mi pre... es la version 2.0 con micro... tambien se ve la placa de rectificacion y un pequeño vumetro que le voy a poner... pienso armarlo con un ampli de 100W y como parlante un LEEA rango extendido de 12... 

Mugras gracias por el aporte Tupolev


----------



## Tavo

nicolas dijo:


> Aqui les dejo unas fotos de mi pre... es la version 2.0 con micro... tambien se ve la placa de rectificacion y un pequeño vumetro que le voy a poner... pienso armarlo con un ampli de 100W y como parlante un LEEA rango extendido de 12...
> 
> Mugras gracias por el aporte Tupolev



EXCELENTE NICOLÁS!!!  

Te quedó moooi bien la placa eh!! Muy prolija! 

Este pre cada vez lo necesito más, pero es que nunca tener todos los componentes necesarios juntos...  Me tengo que poner las pilas y lo tengo que hacer, lo necesito urgente para el ampli de viola!!

Saludos, te quedó bárbaro el trabajo *Nicolás*, *¡¡FELICITACIONES!!*


----------



## tupolev

Muy bién Nicolas, te felicito.

Saludos


----------



## spon

Hola a todos!
Después de leer estas páginas me he decidido a hacer la primera versión del preamp, aunque separando la distorsión del limpio con un dpdt como muestra la imagen. Así está bien? Habría que arreglar algo? Desde ya gracias.


----------



## josej44

Saludos a todos
Acabo de armar el pre, la segunda versión, con todas las modificaciones que sugirieron en el foro y les cuento que arranco de una, sin ruido, la distorsión a mi me parece que le falta un poco más de presencia pero cabe aclarar que no soy guitarrista entonces no se, estaré armando próximamente el combo con un amplificador de 90w, adjunto algunas fotos.


----------



## Tavo

*Felicitaciones José, te quedó espectacular!! *

Lo hiciste muy prolijo, se nota que pusiste esfuerzo.

Saludos!


----------



## Van Malta

hola tecnicdeso, podrias postear la etapa de potencia que utilizaste? la verdad lindo te quedo el equipo!
 un gabinete muy bueno , me gusto la tapa frontal que esta inclinada,creo que para que este inclinada se debe calara en angulo? puede ser?

 te mando un abrazo!


----------



## Agucasta

JoseJ, te quedó muy bien presentado. Tengo una pregunta para hacerte. La resistencia variable que agregaste, para qué sirve?
Ver el archivo adjunto 48726
Te comento que esta tarde voy a comprar los componentes y cualquier mejora que hayas conseguido, me gustaría incorporarla.

Muchas gracias!


----------



## malesi

Mira por aqui Agucasta.
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/92917/ _

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Gracias Malesi, te juro que lo leí a "casi" todo el thread, pero ese post se me salteó 

Ya compré todo. La única macana es que conseguí tl 081 y 082 en vez de 071 y 072. Igualmente le compré zócalos, así puedo probar. También conseguí los diodos de germanio, aunque caros, para probar, y también leds rojos para lo mismo.

En unas horas (pueden ser más de 24, por lo que pasaría a ser "en unos días") les cuento cómo me fue..

Saludos!


----------



## pandacba

Agu donde no conseguiste TL071 y TL072?, yo he comprado.....


----------



## josej44

Le hice todas las mejoras que sugirieron en el post.


----------



## Agucasta

Bueno. Tl 071 me dieron uno solo, así que para no mezclarlos, compré 081 y 082. Igualmente tengo los zócalos y voy a probar con los otros. Estoy bastante enojado (conmigo mismo) porque de tontísimo que soy, terminé de hacer la transferencia, quedó hermoso, y le hice los 100 y pico agujeros, re prolijo, y cuando voy a ver la "cara de componentes", adivinen qué: SI; LO HICE AL REVÉS. Estoy muy enojado conmigo por idiota. No me dí cuenta de imprimirla en modo espejo. 

Muy nabo. Así que hoy cuando se me pase la loca voy a comprar más placa para empezar de nuevo, ya que no me salieron nada baratos los potenciómetros como para dejar abandonado el proyecto.

Gracias!


----------



## Tavo

Agucasta dijo:


> Bueno. Tl 071 me dieron uno solo, así que para no mezclarlos, compré 081 y 082. Igualmente tengo los zócalos y voy a probar con los otros. Estoy bastante enojado (conmigo mismo) porque de tontísimo que soy, terminé de hacer la transferencia, quedó hermoso, y le hice los 100 y pico agujeros, re prolijo, y cuando voy a ver la "cara de componentes", adivinen qué: SI; LO HICE AL REVÉS. Estoy muy enojado conmigo por idiota. No me dí cuenta de imprimirla en modo espejo.
> 
> Muy nabo. Así que hoy cuando se me pase la loca voy a comprar más placa para empezar de nuevo, ya que no me salieron nada baratos los potenciómetros como para dejar abandonado el proyecto.
> 
> Gracias!



Uh... Que 




Es algo importantísimo a considerar a la hora de imprimir el PCB... Yo estoy acostumbrado al PCB Wizard, que no tengo que espejar ni nada de eso, solo imprimo y hago.

Por el momento no lo puedo hacer porque no tengo placa, y quiero hacerlo en fibra. Tengo placa virgen de pertinax, pero cada vez me simpatiza menos (me parece una porquería).

Respecto de los potenciómetros... Es todo un tema, no se si seré el único, pero suele pasar que cuesta un huev0 conseguir los adecuados y que sean "decentes", porque he comprado cada uno que dan asco... 

Saludos.


----------



## Agucasta

10 potenciómetros: 40 pesos. Bastante caros para mi gusto, y tuve que dar vueltas como condenado para conseguir los logarítmicos. No se por qué. La placa, tampoco conseguí de 30cm en tira, de ningún material, así que compré 2 de 15x5 y voy a tener que hacer un trabajo de la PM para que queden bien. Bastante enojado me deja el hecho de vivir en la 2da o 3ra ciudad más grande del país (que no es poco) y que todo sea caro, y que no haya determinadas cosas! Los diodos de germanio, estaban en una sola casa, y me arrancaron la cabeza! son unos desubicados. No puede ser que no haya tl 071 y 072 en stock! (esperá a que traigan más la semana que viene) en 4 casas de electrónica!. Pero bueno, qué se le va a hacer. 

Ahora dejo de despachar pura furia, y a quemarme el cerebro con percloruro férrico y sus lindos vapores (chiste). 

PD: Hay algo que aprendí ayer con mi fracasado e invertido preamplificador que hice: Los huecos para situar los componentes, los hice con el mini torno Mandrake Registered, cuando suba fotos del pre, voy a subir fotos del taladrito. Es un caño, barato, prolijo (muy) y potente.

Saludos!!!

PD2. Me descargué de la mala onda, ahora estoy tranquilo


----------



## angel36

Agucasta dijo:


> PD: Hay algo que aprendí ayer con mi fracasado e invertido preamplificador que hice: Los huecos para situar los componentes, los hice con el mini torno Mandrake Registered,........... Es un caño, barato, prolijo (muy) y potente.
> 
> Saludos!!!




Esta posteado en el foro? me pasas el link


----------



## Agucasta

_https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f23/taladro-pcb-10755/index10.html#post82753_
Pero no hay imágenes. Las fotos están en el álbum de mandrake, que es privado. Una vez lo ví de casualidad en la pagina principal, en las destacadas, pero ahora no puedo entrar más


----------



## Agucasta

Waaaauu! Mi cara en este momento es como la de mi avatar. Acabo de probar el pre que tanto me hizo renegar, hasta que por fin se dignó a funcionar. Lo probé de ansioso que soy en un PC speaker, de paso para que no me explote ampli grande si llega a fallar el pre. Anduvo bien, aunque la mezcla de tl071 y 082 no me gustó, así que puse todos tl 081 y 082 (por las dudas, no sé si se pueden mezclar). La distorsión en este pequeño parlante estaba como prendida siempre, porque es de tan mala calidad que distorsiona ya de por sí mismo. 

Ahora voy a probar con un TDA2050 en puente, con un parlante rango extendido (con el mismo criterio de no explotar el Eminence de 12" porque ahí sí que me largo a llorar jeje).

Luego comento y subo fotos, más las del taladro para Angel.
Saludos!!

EDITO:
Bueno, un poco decepcionado, no consigo que suene CLEAN. El switch de la distorsión no hace nada, siempre está distorsionada. Sólo prende el led la palanquita. El sonido que sale es "casi lindo" pero sucio. No tiene claridad. Lo estoy alimentando con un transformador de 12Vac 300mA, con un doblador de tensión, que me queda en +-15V. Eso puede influir en algo, que me distorsione por falta de corriente?


----------



## angel36

revisa bien como cableaste o como pusiste el swicht si no cableaste bien o no anda la llave inversora podes tener ese problema........ fíjate por ahi primero


----------



## Agucasta

Gracias angel. La ficha anda bien, es de 6 pines, y usé 4. Me fijé cuáles son los contactos que abre y cierra, y funciona bien. De hecho, el led prende. Pero siempre está distorsionada. Le puse la resistencia variable de 3.9k en la entrada y nadaaa. Tiene algo que ver que sean tl 08xx en vez de tl 07xx? y la otra duda es la del transformador. Con 150mA de corriente alcanzará?


----------



## angel36

con el trafo estas medio mal....me parece que el dobador baja el amperaje.....si estoy equivocado seguramente alguien me va a corregir


----------



## pandacba

Agucasta dijo:


> 10 potenciómetros: 40 pesos. Bastante caros para mi gusto, y tuve que dar vueltas como condenado para conseguir los logarítmicos. No se por qué. La placa, tampoco conseguí de 30cm en tira, de ningún material, así que compré 2 de 15x5 y voy a tener que hacer un trabajo de la PM para que queden bien. Bastante enojado me deja el hecho de vivir en la 2da o 3ra ciudad más grande del país (que no es poco) y que todo sea caro, y que no haya determinadas cosas! Los diodos de germanio, estaban en una sola casa, y me arrancaron la cabeza! son unos desubicados. No puede ser que no haya tl 071 y 072 en stock! (esperá a que traigan más la semana que viene) en 4 casas de electrónica!. Pero bueno, qué se le va a hacer.
> 
> Ahora dejo de despachar pura furia, y a quemarme el cerebro con percloruro férrico y sus lindos vapores (chiste).
> 
> PD: Hay algo que aprendí ayer con mi fracasado e invertido preamplificador que hice: Los huecos para situar los componentes, los hice con el mini torno Mandrake Registered, cuando suba fotos del pre, voy a subir fotos del taladrito. Es un caño, barato, prolijo (muy) y potente.
> 
> Saludos!!!
> 
> PD2. Me descargué de la mala onda, ahora estoy tranquilo



Querido Agustín en febrero  siempre hay faltantes porque la mayoria de los mayoristas se va de vacaciones, y todavia no estan actualizados toos los pedidos, para fines de mes/ abril ya estara todo normalizado, je la existencia de potes y tL071 creo que fui el que arraso con las existencias jejeje

No preguntaste en Aries? el vende a medida, o bueno sera que el me conoce desde que nos inicamos en esto de hacer impresos, fuimos los primeros en la city hace un tiempo

Por otro lado hay otras opciones a los TL07x National tiene muy buenos y mejores que ese, Fairchild, Motorola, y la misma Texas



angel36 dijo:


> con el trafo estas medio mal....me parece que el dobador baja el amperaje.....si estoy equivocado seguramente alguien me va a corregir



Bingo!!!!! hijo e tigre me resulto el amigo jejeje es asi ya que las potencias se conservan´, si duplico tensión la corriente baja a la mitad menos las perdidas

No se enoje Agustín por el pcb invertido, eso pasa, un amigo le paso eso y al CI que lleva le dio vuelta las patas y lo utilizo, no tenia tiempo materilal para hacer otro.
La solucion, es poner una inscripción con letras, tu nombre, el modelo etc eso ayuda al momento de la impresión de saber si esta bien o mal, si no haces esto, en cualquier momento te va a pasar lo mismo


----------



## Agucasta

jajaja, es cierto. Bueno, les cuento que arreglé el tema de que distorsionaba siempre, incluso si el switch estaba apagado. El primer tl081 (mirando de frente, a la izquierda) tenía uno de los pines soldado a otro, con un puente de cobre (se vé que cuando hice la transferencia, al corregir con el indeleble dibujé cualquier cosa jaja). Regulando la ganancia con el preset de 3.9k en la entrada suena hermoso. Ya lo probé con el eminence, sin miedo porque ví que anduvo bien 

Igual no pude probar mucho porque es medio tarde.. jeje.. Después van fotos, videos, y música con canal limpio y distor.

Gracias Panda y Angel por la bola, y gracias Tupolev por el PCB.

Angel: gracias por el diagrama original también 

Saludos y feliz domingo!


----------



## nicolas

Aca les muestro el ampli terminado... espero les guste

La etapa de potencia es de 100W y en las fotos se puede ver claramente la etapa amplificadora el frente el pre 2.0 de tupolev un vumetro y tambien una pequeña placa de rectificado.... falta hacerme el ampli para auticulares y queda termnada la etapa... solo que queria ver si consigo uno que me corte la salida del parlante cuando los conecto... como el que usa zeuspower en la etapa de  100W pero no consigo el jack con swich incorporado...

Para la caja estoy pensando hacer una tipo monitor es decir inclinada unos 30º con un parlante  LEEA de 12 rango extendido...

sin mas que decir los saludo.... muchas gracias por esto tupolev la verdad barbaro el pre...


----------



## angel36

te quedo bastante lindo el ampli man


----------



## Tavo

Excelente montaje Nicolás!!! FELICITACIONES!!!!!!!! Te quedó bárbaro!

Saludos!


----------



## nicolas

gracias chicos... la verdad suena excelente... solo me queda la caja nomas... y una mini caja de varios pedales... espero quede bien... saludos...


----------



## psychatog

nicolas dijo:


> gracias chicos... la verdad suena excelente... solo me queda la caja nomas... y una mini caja de varios pedales... espero quede bien... saludos...



Fotos please!!!


----------



## Joaquin Giro

hola a todo el foro. Son gente muy atenta y me parece muy bueno que nos ayudemos entre todos con estos proyectos. Les cuento que me gustó mucho el diseño de este preampli. Me hice un usuario porque antes podia ver algunos post tan valiosos como este nada mas  asique lo hice.

Tengo una pregunta. Con mi viejo hicimos este preampli y lo conectamos a un ampli hecho con el famoso tda 7293 sacado de la hoja de datos. El preampli alimentado con 15 volts simétricos y el ampli con 35 volts simetricos. Úsando el ampli solo anda muy lindo, no hace ningun ruido, y el preampli solo, anda bien, sin ruido. Pero si pongo el preampli y después el ampli, hace ese ruidito de estatica o de masa (rrrrrrrrr) de fondo. Agregue un cap de 103 donde se indicaba en las primeras paginas pero no cambia nada.
Como hago? como es lo de unir las masas? tengo que juntar el GROWND del preampli con el del ampli? o no? y a ese GROWND lo tengo que conectar a algun lado? a la 3ra pata del enchufe??

Si me pudieran ayudar, estaría mucho más agradecido de lo que ya estoy. Gracias tupolev. Muy interesante tu preampi. Me decidi por este y no por el de construysuvideorokcola.com porque aquel no tiene referencias de gente real jaja como este..

Les agradesco Joaquin


----------



## Fogonazo

Joaquin Giro dijo:


> ......Úsando el ampli solo anda muy lindo, no hace ningun ruido, y el preampli solo, anda bien, sin ruido. Pero si pongo el preampli y después el ampli, hace ese ruidito de estatica o de masa (rrrrrrrrr) de fondo. ....


Dale una leída a este tema, la parte sobre interconectar partes del equipo y el manejo de los lazos de tierra.

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/algunas-pautas-diseno-fuentes-alimentacion-audio-17791/


----------



## Joaquin Giro

Gracias fogonazo! sos un genio. Ahora bien, tengo una pequeña duda: en el dibujo ese
Ver el archivo adjunto 37693

Que quiere decir eso que escribiste sobre las supuestas placas amplificadoras "no conectar a traves de las PCB"?? y otra cosa.. que es ese circulito, o ovalo que dibujaste sobre el cable de las fichas RCA??

Creo que salvo eso, entendi todo  muchas gracias fogonazo


----------



## psychatog

Que no conectes las masas a través de los amplificadores. Cada masa de cada placa o entrada tiene que ir al tap central lo mas cerca posible de los capacitores de fuente.
Y el ovalito supongo que es cable blindado o mallado.


----------



## Joaquin Giro

Muchisimas gracias psycatdog, te agradesco mucho por tu informacion.


----------



## Agucasta

Qué bueno.. Yo no tenía ese esquema de conectar todo lo más cerca del GND de la fuente.. Yo simplemente había llevado todos los GND a un punto del chasis.. Y "andaba bien" jaja.. Voy a probar así..


----------



## Fogonazo

La charla sobre fuentes con @ezavallase fue para el lugar correcto, así como para mantener la prolijidad dentro del Foro _*!Visteeee ¡*_

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/476608/


----------



## nicolas

hola gente les comento que no he tenido tiempo para armar la caja para este ampli... asique he estado pensando en hacerme una mini pantalla de 8x4 que les parece???' lo que si no se donde conseguir planos de esto si alguno me podria ayudar seria ideal... agradezco su ayuda de antemano... gracias


----------



## nicolas

holaaaaaaaaaaaaa tengo una duda... queria hacerme otro de estos pero esta vez sin la parte de tonos... solo la distorcion y la presencia... mi pregunta es en el esquema de la primer pagina el diagrama sin micro.. como tengo que contectar el diagrama es decir de donde saco la señal??? ahi mando un esquema a ver si me entienden lo que digo... yo pensaba sacarla desde ahi y conectarla directamente despues del capacitor de 1uF... la idea es que si eso funcionaria yo rediseñaria el pcb...

gracias espero respuesta


----------



## cox

nicolas dijo:


> yo pensaba sacarla desde ahi y conectarla directamente despues del capacitor de 1uF...



ya lo probastee? mira yo haria exactamente esto que decis vos jeje

saludos!


----------



## Tavo

Me acabo de leer los 374 comentarios, porque pronto quiero hacerlo y quería estar bien al tanto de todo.
Espero poder conseguir la placa de fibra de 30cm, aunque me va a salir un tanto cara, pero me gusta así.

Saludos.
PS: Son 11 potenciómetros, más de 50 mangos solo en eso?  Laaaaaaaa.... lindo gasto.


----------



## nicolas

tavo aca en mendoza las vende un flaco a las placas cortadas del tamaño que quieras... esta en mercado libre buscalo es barato... a mi me cobro 40 por la placa lista para soldar con perforaciones y flux...tambien las vende virgenes del tamaño que quieras... fijate a lo mejor te conviene como a mi...


----------



## Tavo

nicolas dijo:


> tavo aca en mendoza las vende un flaco a las placas cortadas del tamaño que quieras... esta en mercado libre buscalo es barato... a mi me cobro 40 por la placa lista para soldar con perforaciones y flux...tambien las vende virgenes del tamaño que quieras... fijate a lo mejor te conviene como a mi...



Mmm, pero no vivo en Mendoza.. Y a decir verdad, prefiero hacer yo la placa, seguramente tendré que conseguir alguna impresora láser...  porque con el método de la fotocopia no me voy a arriesgar.
Una pregunta, hay alguna diferencia sustancial (además de la entrada de MIC) entre la versión 1 y 2?
Por ahora creo que me convence más la versión 2 (con entrada de mic).

Y si, definitivamente voy a hacer esta versión, porque es más linda de estética... me gusta más que la de CSV.

Tendré que conseguir los potenciómetros... No se si los conseguiré a todos en Bahía...

Bueno, saludos gente!


----------



## Cacho

Tavo dijo:


> Tendré que conseguir los potenciómetros... No se si los conseguiré a todos en Bahía...


Yo los conseguí 
No son cosas raras lo que pide, si mal no recuerdo.

Slaudos


----------



## Tavo

Cacho dijo:


> Yo los conseguí
> No son cosas raras lo que pide, si mal no recuerdo.
> 
> Slaudos



Ya estoy haciendo la lista. No se que hacer, si comprar las cosas en Bahía o en La Plata... 

Saludos. (*no "slaudos"* )


----------



## nicolas

ya se que no sos de mendoza pero como esta publicado en mercado libre a lo mejor te lo puede mandar hasta bs as...


----------



## Tavo

nicolas dijo:


> ya se que no sos de mendoza pero como esta publicado en mercado libre a lo mejor te lo puede mandar hasta bs as...



Si, entiendo, pero no soy muy amigo de los envíos postales/por micro... Porque la última vez me arrancaron la cabeza, y así no me conviene.
Compré un PIC18F1220 I/P y un 2SC1971 en Electrónica Liniers, y me salió más caro el envío que los componentes. :enfadado:

Así que desisto de los envíos. Para que surtan efecto, el monto de la compra debe ser (por lo menos) el doble del valor del envío.

Saludos...


----------



## enzoelectrotec

Que tal amigos!!!Soy nuevo y estoy por intentar hacerme este pre para un ampli de guitarra Diy y quería su opinión del sonido limpio(clean) y la distorsión si es buena para el que lo haya armado.


    Desde ya muchas gracias!! Espero sus respuestas!!! 



PD: Si logro poder hacerlo funcionar y terminar,subiré fotos del combo armado con el TDA7294 y su respectivo gabinete que ya esta casi terminado,me faltaría conseguir un buen chasis!!

    Suerte Amigos!!!


----------



## enzoelectrotec

Hola,que tal amigos!He hecho este preamplificador y cuando lo hago funcionar conectándole la guitarra no obtengo nada en la salida solo ruido y el potenciómetro de nivel de entrada al correrlo me hace como si fuera una descarga.Hice la prueba de conectar la señal luego del primer TL071 y ahí si entra la señal pero sólo funcionan los controles de tono.El circuito lo he controlado al completo y esta todo bien.¿¿Qué podría ser??



  Me serviría de mucho su ayuda.Gracias!!!


----------



## pandacba

Como es la alimentación del cirucito que voltaje tiene


----------



## enzoelectrotec

hola Pandacba.Mira lo estoy alimentando con una fuente de pc que me esta dando aprox +-11.5V


----------



## pandacba

No es lo mejor para un pre, pero.....
Vas a tener que revisar minusiosamnte, si no sabes mucho de electróica se te complicara un poco

Ya que habria que hacer un seguiminto de etapas,  para ver hasta donde llega el sonido y por donde no paa, para localizar de esa forma el area con el problema.
Que amplificador estas utilzando?


----------



## enzoelectrotec

Si lo que he hecho es meter la señal desde el primer doble op Tl072 y ahi si se esuchaba la guitarra.La etapa de salida es un lm3876 que tengo ensamblado en modo estereo y uso un solo canal para el preamp.Lo uso desde hace unos años y anda perfecto.Lo uso siempre.


----------



## pandacba

no queda otra que seguir la señal o repasar todo minuciosamente, este pre ya fue construido por varios y funciona, por lo tanto algun error tenes en el armado, un TL071 puesto al revés, algún corto entre pistas


----------



## enzoelectrotec

Revise todo el circuito paso a paso,pistas y de mas y nada.Todo en orden,los TL esta bien colocados.Es mas tambien probe con cambiarle el TL071 de la entrada por un 081 y me hacia lo mismo.Cambie el pote tambien y me hacia exacatmente lo mismo.Es raro


----------



## pandacba

Algo esta mal por eso no funciona, todos los que tuvieron problemas tarde o temprano encontraron que halgo estaba mal en sus placas y fiinalment salio andnado.

Para encontar el lugar haye ingresar una señal y rastrearla por ell cicuito

Que tensión tenes en las patas 6 de los TL071?
y que tensión tenes en los pines 1 y 7 de los TL072?


----------



## enzoelectrotec

Ahh bueno,muchas gracias panda por tratar de ayudarme.Voy a intentar eso de medir la tension es eso pines.Cualquier cosa vuelvo a postear

Ahi me fije los valores de tensionara el 1°TL071 en el pin 6 obtuve 0.41V.Para el 1° TL072 y 2° TL072 obtuve en el pin 1-0.1V y pin 7-0V y el 2° TL071 pin 6- de 4 a 5V(parece bastante creo)


----------



## pandacba

En el último tenes un problema, deberia tener 0V o unos pocos mV  cono en los otros cuanto tenes en el pin 2 y 3 del utlimo TL071?


----------



## enzoelectrotec

Ya probé con rehacer la placa,cambie los integrados revise todo miles de veces y nada.Pero ahora me sale solo ruido y en la pata 3 y 7 del ultimo TL071 me da 0V como me decias.Estos es extraño ya me dan ganas de tirar todo.No entiendo como a los demás que lo han hecho les haya funcionado.Meto la guitarra o meteo el dedo en la entrada y nos sale nada.solo si le regulo los controles de presencia suena como unos 50Hz pero a muy bajo nivel.


----------



## enzoelectrotec

Ya no se mas que hacer con este pre.  Sigo probando con otros op. Pero nada.


----------



## pandacba

Es que si hay un solo error en el impreso chau no anda, y no se soluciona con decir hago otro, el atnerior tal vez tenia más de una falla y solo descubriste una al hacerlo de nuevo posiblemene estes todavia reproduciendo las otras fallas 

No tenes un pequeño amplificador para ser utilzado como seguidor de seña?, con ello introducirias por ejemplo musca en la entrada a bajo nivel, con el amplificadro conectado un lado a masa y la entreda con un clip o punta a la salida del primer operacional verificas si sale o no sonido y asi sucecivamente

Las fallas se encuentra mediante secuencias lógicas, por ello es que es importante tener conociminentos básicos de electrónica, pasa una cosa de estas y quedas como en un pantano

Fijate si puedes hace lo que te digo asi localizaras donde tienes el problema


----------



## enzoelectrotec

Que tal de nuevo pandacba,muchas gracias por tus sugerencias.Hice las prueba de meter un seguidor de señal.en el primer op despues del capacitor de 1uF que esta en serie con la salida de este ,salia sonido.Luego fui probando con los demas y llega señal a la salida del pre muy pero muy bajita y con la distorsion encendida,al sacarla casi ni se oye. y al tocar los potes como el de volumen presencia y los de ecualizacion mete mucho ruido y es como que cortan la señal.


----------



## Fogonazo

enzoelectrotec dijo:


> Ya probé con rehacer la placa..........



¿ El cobre de tu placa se ve como esta: ?

Ver el archivo adjunto 3599​


----------



## enzoelectrotec

Hola fogonazo.Si si,quedo bien,es mas revise mil veces para ver si estaba todo como correspondia minusiosamente.Es raro el tema de que no me funcione.Los componentes son todos nuevos.Como potes,resitencias, capacitores e integrados.Puede ser que alguno de ellos haya venido fallado?(sacando los integrados que fue lo que les puse de diferentes clases y tambien le volvi a comprar los mismos nuevamente.


----------



## pandacba

hiciste la prueba de seguir la señal como te habia dicho?


----------



## enzoelectrotec

Sisi la hice,salia un poco de señal por algunas partes pero despues empezo a no salir.pero muyy minima era la señal igual casi ni se oia y al activar el sw de la distorsion se elevaba un poquitito el nivel de señal pero nada mas que eso


----------



## DavidFelipe

Pienso hacerlo pero entonces se me viene una cuestion a la cabeza. ¿La sensibilidad que entrega este pre a tope es adecuada para un amplificador con tda2050 en bridge? o mejor ¿que sensibilidad entrega en mV?


----------



## caballerorojo

Fogonazo dijo:


> ppaappoo, lo que te conviene cambiar para tu caso de saturación es la resistencia de 4k7 que esta en serie con el capacitor de 4,7uF, reduciendo este valor disminuyes la ganancia de la etapa. Intenta 4K2, 3K9 o tal vez un preset.



puede ser que para bajar la ganancia haya que aumentar el valor de esa resistencia en lugar de bajarlo?


----------



## Fogonazo

caballerorojo dijo:


> puede ser que para bajar la ganancia haya que aumentar el valor de esa resistencia en lugar de bajarlo?



Es posible, también es posible que Fogonazo escribió cualquier cosa


----------



## caballerorojo

jajajaajaaja.....lo tendré en cuenta!


----------



## matias mainero

que bueno voy a armarlo vi buenos cometarios, arme el de videorokola y no me gusto la distorcion


----------



## matias mainero

ya la tengo lista pero tengo una duda sobre el cap 104 que va del lado del cobre junto al c1 y c2 va del lado del pote? si alguien puede ayudarme gracias


----------



## matijuarez

Una pregunta,porque se pusieron 2 tl071?se podrian reemplazar por solo un tl072?
Gracias,saludos


----------



## chacarock

si se puede , por lo general estas elecciones son por cuestiones de diseño, estetica, y otras cosas de cada uno, pero se puede tranquilamente.


----------



## memuss

ppaappoo dijo:


> Bueno lo termine, y esta muy bueno, los controles de tono estan excelentes, la distorcion no es nada del otro mundo y los potes de presencia le dan algo al sonido que vale la pena escuchar.
> 
> El único detalle es que en modo limpio (sin la dist) el sonido es como que se satura, casi distorciona, pero solo cuando se tocan bien fuerte las cuerdas.




te hago una pregunta la llave blindada cual usaste te agradeceria mucho tu respuesta.


----------



## JulianAli

Buenas (largas) noches gente del foro, armé el circuito y se me presentaron algunos problemas, les paso a comentar:

 Uso el ampli conectado a la tele, con una ficha RCA, con la salida a medio volumen (por si las moscas). Funciona bien por unos 30 segundos, y después empieza a hacer una especie de "fritura" cada vez mas frecuente, esto durante 30 segundos mas, después de esos 30 segundos, solamente se escucha como "lluvia" (cuando se desconecta la señal de antena de la tele). Despues de quitarle la alimentación a la fuente, se escucha la descarga de los capacitores (PUIII - PUII) en el parlante, cuando vuelvo a enchufar la fuente, vuelve a funcionar, y de nuevo lo mismo. debo decír que antes armé la fuente con capacitores de 4700, porque los tenía a mano, y hacía lo mismo, pero dejaba de escucharse como a los 20 segundos, así que ponerle los valores que calculé, solamente sirve para estirar la muerte, pero no para la vida eterna :/ 

-Realicé la plaqueta, revisé pistas, medí componentes, revisé pistas, soldé, revisé pistas, limpié con virulana, revisé pistas...
-Armé la fuente, según las indicaciones de fogonazo AQUI, de ésta manera:

Transformador:

*Va = (Vc / 1,4142) + 1,4V*
Va= (30 / 1,4142) + 1,4V= 22,6 => +-11,3Vca por rama

Según lo dicho aquí, el pre necesita 300 mA EXAGERANDO

Capacitores:

Con 3% de tensión de rizado

*C = I / ( 2 * F * Vr )*
C= 150mA / (2 * 50 * (0,15 * 0,03))
C= 0,15 A / (100 * 0,45)
C= 0,0033 F = 3.300 uF

Entonces, tengo una fuente con un transformador de 12+12 , cuatro diodos sobredimensionados, y dos capacitores de 3300 uF

A la salida tengo aprox. 15,4 V en cada rama, y 130 mA de consumo con el pre conectado

La fuente está en una caja de cartón, sin conexión a tierra de ninguna forma

¿Me podría alguien decir qué estoy haciendo mal? ¿Hice mal algún calculo? ¿O me falta alguna conexión a tierra? 
Gracias de antemano


----------



## Fogonazo

JulianAli dijo:


> Buenas (largas) noches gente del foro, armé el circuito y se me presentaron algunos problemas, les paso a comentar:.........



Coloca una resistencia de entre 33KΩ a 100KΩ entre la entrada + (Pata 3) y GND del TL071 de la entrada y prueba.


----------



## JulianAli

Fogonazo dijo:


> Coloca una resistencia de entre 33KΩ a 100KΩ entre la entrada + (Pata 3) y GND del TL071 de la entrada y prueba.



Gracias por la respuesta, y por al velocidad, tambien , no entiendo, decís que la ponga en paralelo con la R de 47K? (Armé la versión 2.0, la que tiene la entrada para micrófono)
O me equivoco de integrado?

*Edit:* Entendí lo que quisiste decír, la pata 3 del tl07*2* 
Lo hice, y lo estuve usando hasta recién (o sea, como 1 hora y media), aunque no funciona como me gustaría, voy a aplicar las recomendaciones que dieron a lo largo del post
(Cuando subo el volumen de la guitarra, distorsiona bastante, y aplicando la distorsión no cambia NADA, no cambia nada el sonido -esto no me explico porqué es-)

Una ultima (mentira, no es la ultima) pregunta: Poniendo la R en paralelo con la R de 4,7K y el capacitor de 4,7uF ¿Estoy bajando la ganancia del operacional?


----------



## ZedHqX4

Hola, quiero armar este pre, pero como batallo demasiado haciendo las placas, y ademas quiero experimentar, quiero hacerlo de manera modular, osea separando la parte preamplificadora, distorsión, eq, etc... ,asi que quiero pedirles el favor, a ver si alguien puede confirmarme que estas sean las funciones del circuito.

Rojo=1era etapa preamplificador
Cafe=Distorsion
Azul=Eq. Baxandal 3 bandas
verde=Presencia
Amarillo=2da etapa preamplificador


----------



## JulianAli

Hola Zed, Efectivamente:
En rojo, primera etapa del pre, el volumen de la señal "original"
en cafe, tenes, con un operacional la suma entre la señal original y la distorsión (es decír, CUANTO de la señal distorsionada vas a escuchar) y con el otro el volumen de la suma de ambas 
En Azul, el ecualizador
en verde la presencia, que amplifica cierto rango de frecuencia, y lo agrega a la señal original (o la suma de la señal distorsionada y la original)
En amarillo la segunda etapa preamplificadora, de ahí se controla todas las señales, porque es la señal de salida, que va a al ampli

Espero haberte ayudado, y si alguien nota que dije algo mal, o me faltó decir algo, corrijame porfavor


----------



## Fogonazo

JulianAli dijo:


> .....Una ultima (mentira, no es la ultima) pregunta: Poniendo la R en paralelo con la R de 4,7K y el capacitor de 4,7uF ¿Estoy bajando la ganancia del operacional?



Nop, la aumentas.
Para disminuir la ganancia reemplaza la resistencia de 4,7KΩ por una de 10KΩ


----------



## JulianAli

AH, y el esquema de abajo, con los capacitores, es la alimentación


----------



## joseeduardosn

Una duda.
Como pre-amplificador puede ser usado cualquier circuito de pedal?
Porque tengo una PCB de un equalizador de 10 bandas que me gustaría agregar junto con algún efecto conocido como distorsionador.
Y para el canal limpio también va un circuito tipo booster o no va nada?


----------



## obeja22

joseeduardosn dijo:


> Una duda.
> Como pre-amplificador puede ser usado cualquier circuito de pedal?
> Porque tengo una PCB de un equalizador de 10 bandas que me gustaría agregar junto con algún efecto conocido como distorsionador.
> Y para el canal limpio también va un circuito tipo booster o no va nada?




Mientras el pedal tenga control para ganancia, bajos, medios, altos, etc. Creo que esta es la función de un pre, y dejar el volumen final a un amplificador. De hecho las pastillas llamadas activas lo único que agregan es un pre en la misma guitarra, las pastillas son pasivas.


----------



## ZedHqX4

obeja22 dijo:


> Mientras el pedal tenga control para ganancia, bajos, medios, altos, etc. Creo que esta es la función de un pre, y dejar el volumen final a un amplificador. De hecho las pastillas llamadas activas lo único que agregan es un pre en la misma guitarra, las pastillas son pasivas.



No es necesario ni que tenga un control de ganancia ni que tenga ecualizador. La función del previo es elevar el nivel de la señal a nivel linea (0 Decibeles). Un preamplificador puede tener una ganancia fija, y sin controles de ecualización.

joseeduardosn el pedal te sirve, siempre y cuando eleve la señal lo suficiente y en salida sea de baja impedancia (la guitarra es de alta). En contra, no tendras mucho control sobre el sonido


----------



## joseeduardosn

Osea podría ponerlo así:
guitarra>efecto(pre-amplificador)>amplificador>parlantes

Los pre-amplificadores traen varios controles, por eso mi idea es ponerle un circuito como el del Marsahll Guv'nor o el SansAmp GT-2 que es bien versátil.

Mi duda es cuando apago el efecto, quedaría en bypass? O tengo que ponerle un booster antes/después para que caliente un poco el limpio y no suene como mi stereo (no tengo ampli);
o es que el circuito amplificador se encarga de esto por sí solo?

Gracias por las aclaraciones obeja22 y ZedHqX4...


----------



## obeja22

ZedHqX4 dijo:


> No es necesario ni que tenga un control de ganancia ni que tenga ecualizador. La función del previo es elevar el nivel de la señal a nivel linea (0 Decibeles). Un preamplificador puede tener una ganancia fija, y sin controles de ecualización.
> 
> joseeduardosn el pedal te sirve, siempre y cuando eleve la señal lo suficiente y en salida sea de baja impedancia (la guitarra es de alta). En contra, no tendras mucho control sobre el sonido



Mira que somos de la misma Ciudad! Puede tener controles y no puede tener, en eso estamos de acuerdo, que yo prefiero que tengan. Saludos.


----------



## ZedHqX4

joseeduardosn dijo:


> Osea podría ponerlo así:
> guitarra>efecto(pre-amplificador)>amplificador>parlantes
> 
> Los pre-amplificadores traen varios controles, por eso mi idea es ponerle un circuito como el del Marsahll Guv'nor o el SansAmp GT-2 que es bien versátil.
> 
> Mi duda es cuando apago el efecto, quedaría en bypass? O tengo que ponerle un booster antes/después para que caliente un poco el limpio y no suene como mi stereo (no tengo ampli);
> o es que el circuito amplificador se encarga de esto por sí solo?
> 
> Gracias por las aclaraciones obeja22 y ZedHqX4...



Depende de como este el circuito, pero por lo general, si queda en bypass, pero la impedancia de entrada de un modular es muy alta y probablemente no suene la guitarra, asi que si, necesitas un booster o preferentemente, yo te recomiendo que te armes por lo menos un pre con ecualizador de 2 o 3 bandas, lo conectas directo al modular, y de ahi haces toda la cadena de efectos.



obeja22 dijo:


> Mira que somos de la misma Ciudad! Puede tener controles y no puede tener, en eso estamos de acuerdo, que yo prefiero que tengan. Saludos.



Claro, siempre es mejor tener control sobre la ecualización, la ganancia, distorsión y todo lo que traiga. Y que bien, alguien mas de queretaro, ya no me siento tan solo en el foro jajaja


----------



## joseeduardosn

En el primer comentario propuse agregar un equalizador de 10 bandas que encontré en Handmades (creo).
Si pongo el equalizador, después el efecto con un switch dpdt, al apagar el efecto sólo quedaría el equalizador funcionando, entonces tendría que estar de forma permanente no? 

Dices que algo depende del circuito del efecto, pero pienso que todos son casi iguales, con alimentación de 9v y nada más. Sabes si alguien más de este foro hizo lo que yo pretendo? Porque dicen que ese Pre de "construyasuvideorockola"... suena horrible en distorsión.


----------



## ZedHqX4

joseeduardosn dijo:


> En el primer comentario propuse agregar un equalizador de 10 bandas que encontré en Handmades (creo).
> Si pongo el equalizador, después el efecto con un switch dpdt, al apagar el efecto sólo quedaría el equalizador funcionando, entonces tendría que estar de forma permanente no?
> 
> Dices que algo depende del circuito del efecto, pero pienso que todos son casi iguales, con alimentación de 9v y nada más. Sabes si alguien más de este foro hizo lo que yo pretendo? Porque dicen que ese Pre de "construyasuvideorockola"... suena horrible en distorsión.



Realmente no deberia contestarte ahora, porque me estoy muriendo de sueño jejeje, pero....

Disculpa no vi ese primer comentario que mencionas, si usas un DPDT conectado en forma true bypass, entonces si no hay problema, pero algunos pedales no usan un verdadero bypass, y esto chupa un poco el tono, es a lo que me referia sobre de lo que depende el circuido el efecto, eso y las impedancias.

El pre de construyasuvideorockola en realidad la distorsión suena bien, lo que suena mal es la ecualización, suena demasiado grave, quizas a muchos no les guste la distorsion porque es muy rasposa, aunque para tocar trash esta perfecta. Fue el primer circuito que arme. y con ese toco, aunque uso en la cadena otros efectos para mejorar el sonido, la guitarra directo a mi amplificador, no me gusta como suena, por eso quiero armar uno nuevo con distintos circuitos.

Si dices que vas a usar un eq de 10 bandas, entonces perfecto tendras mejor control sobre el tono y practicamente cualquier preamplificador que utilices servira.

Te recomiendo también que armes despues un amplificador especialmente para la guitarra, no querras dañar los parlantes del modular, cuando te animes, te sugiero un TDA2030 que son baratos, un circuito muy simple y trabajan con voltajes bajos. Te da aproximadamente 15W en modo sencillo y como 35W me parece, en modo puente.


----------



## joseeduardosn

Claro, quiero hacer un ampli y parlante solo para la guitarra, porque el stereo nunca sonará como un ampli de guitarra.
Si elijes un proyecto sería bueno que lo publiques para comparar.
Lo que dices del bypass pues creo que la mayoría de pedales con truebypass con dpdt no chupan el tono; si escuché de ese problema pero no recuerdo ahora alguno específico. De todas maneras, debe haber alguna forma de impedir esa chupada de tono con algún tipo de switch.

Entonces cuando termine de construir el pre (cualquiera que sea), lo podré probar como si se tratara de un efecto cualquiera no?


----------



## petisox

Hola a todos, muy bueno el circuito, pero donde vivo se me hace dificil conseguir una plaqueta virgen tan grande. Queria tratar de hacerla "por partes" como propuso el amigo ZedHqX4.

El tema es que los tl072 (si no me equivoco) se comparten entre las etapas... se puede remplazar el tl072 por dos tl071? o cambia en algo?

ZedHqX4: lograste hacer los pcb de las etapas separadas?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

petisox dijo:


> Hola a todos, muy bueno el circuito, pero donde se me hace dificil conseguir una plaqueta virgen tan grande. Queria tratar de hacerla "por partes" como propuso el amigo ZedHqX4.
> 
> El tema es que los tl072 (si no me equivoco) se comparten entre las etapas... _*se puede remplazar el tl072 por dos tl071?*_ o cambia en algo?
> 
> ZedHqX4: lograste hacer los pcb de las etapas separadas?
> 
> Muchas gracias!



*Sip*, no hay problema

Para la placa puedes comprar una del tipo universal y la cortas al medio, creo que te alcanza para los 2 tramos.


----------



## petisox

Cacho dijo:


> ...La única observación que le hizo (y tiene razón) está en el canal de la distorsión, que mezcla las dos señales y te queda de fondo el sonido limpio. Según cómo acomodes los potes podés hacer que no se note el limpio, pero al apagar la distor, el limpio queda muy bajo.
> Nunca lo corregí, sería sólo cuestión de *cortar el limpio y agregarle la conexión en el switch de cambio entre uno y otro *(que debería ser de tres polos ahora).



Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero... ¿cual seria el limpio? es decir, ¿donde debo colocar el swich?
 
gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

petisox dijo:


> Disculpen mi ignorancia, pero... ¿cual seria el limpio? es decir, ¿donde debo colocar el swich?
> 
> gracias!



*No* posee un canal limpio como tal.
Posee un potenciómetro que mezcla la señal limpia con la señal distorsión y que ajustas a tu gusto.


----------



## ZedHqX4

Como te dice Fogonazo, no son dos canales separados, la señal va limpia, y al activar la distorsion entra en paralelo al sonido limpio. Para hacer dos canales (limpio y distorsionado) por separado, tendrias que hacer dos veces el inicio del circuito, quitando la parte de la distorsion (en rojo) para el canal limpio, omitiendo el control del volumen limpio (en azul) para el canal distorsionado, y poniendo el switch en donde marque en verde. Me parece, no estoy completamente seguro, que puedes omitir la resistencia de 100K y el capacitor de 1uf que van al final de cada parte, dado que ya no se estarian mezclando las señales


----------



## petisox

Muchas gracias por la info! ya lo estoy realizando, en cuanto consiga todos los componentes...
Saludos!



Otra cuestion, a lo mejor se sale del tema, pero quiero intentar hacer que el pre quede lindo... Alguien sabe con que software se pueden hacer diseños de los frentes? es decir, los niveles de volúmenes, etc... gracias!


----------



## Fogonazo

petisox dijo:


> ....Otra cuestion, a lo mejor se sale del tema, pero quiero intentar hacer que el pre quede lindo... Alguien sabe con que software se pueden hacer diseños de los frentes? es decir, los niveles de volúmenes, etc... gracias!



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/mejorar-presentacion-nuestros-equipos-12298/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f15/programa-diseno-frentes-equipos-43493/


----------



## ZedHqX4

Me encontre este video, alguien del foro de guitarristas.info armo este pre hace unos cuantos años

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n0iFr2F1RrQ

Y este es el de tecnideso

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qSUbZfkYnU8

Para quien quiera saber como suena este pre, aunque desafortunadamente ninguno de los dos le mueve mucho a la configuración, es mejor que nada =)

Petisox, ojala cuando lo termines puedas subir un video o una grabacion en audio donde pongas los controles en varias posiciones para comprobar que tal suena


----------



## joseeduardosn

Usa el circuito de cualquier pedal y le agregas un equalizador pasivo.


----------



## petisox

Hola gente de la comunidad, otra vez por aquí.
Paso a comentarles que realicé la versión sin micrófono, con leds rojos en lugar de los diodos (me gusto un poquito más la distorsión). Pero tengo un problema: ruido. Probé colocando el 104, como sugirieron, y el ruido desaparece, como así también la distorsión. Alguna sugerencia?
gracias a todos! saludos...


----------



## marioingen

Estimados, estoy incursonando en esto de la guitarra acustica, hace poco ingreso a la familia una guitarra fender square je y ya habia armado el pre de hi-fi rotel .
ahora quiero armar el que esta en la primer pagina con los cambios que suguieren .pregunata??
El pcb de la primer pagina esta a escala para imprimir y hay que hacerle mirror??

parece obvio pero no saben la cantidad de placas que tuve que soldar de los dos lados porque no vi qque faltaba hacerle mirror.je

bueno gracias y saludos je


----------



## Fogonazo

marioingen dijo:


> Estimados, estoy incursonando en esto de la guitarra acustica, hace poco ingreso a la familia una guitarra fender square je y ya habia armado el pre de hi-fi rotel .
> ahora quiero armar el que esta en la primer pagina con los cambios que suguieren .pregunata??
> El pcb de la primer pagina esta a escala para imprimir y hay que hacerle mirror??
> 
> parece obvio pero no saben la cantidad de placas que tuve que soldar de los dos lados porque no vi qque faltaba hacerle mirror.je
> 
> bueno gracias y saludos je



Para la escala: 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f27/adaptar-tamano-pcb-tamano-real-nano-tutorial-28701/


----------



## estadoplay

Hola a todos!. Construí el pre que tiene entrada de micrófono, hice las modificaciones sugeridas(reemplazar el cap de 15 por el de 0.22uf y la resistencia de 4k7 por la de 3k9, excepto el 104 porque desaparecía el sonido). El canal limpio suena bien,  cuando cambie el cap de 15nf mejoro algo el sonido, aunque me gustaría que fuera un poco mas agudo pero así como esta anda bien y con un sonido aceptable. Para hacerlo mas agudo que tendría que cambiar? o aumento la capacidad?. 
Ahora vamos con los problemas, los potenciometros de graves medios y agudos no se siente cambio alguno ni cuando están al máximo o  al mínimo, con la distorsión pasa lo mismo o sea que cuando vario esos 3 potenciometros no pasa nada, la distorsión y el volumen de la distorsión andan. Otro problema es la distorsión, con la presciencia al mínimo suena limpia la guitarra pero cuando aumento la presciencia se escucha muy mal, es como si fuera un ruido con sonido de guitarra, no se como explicarlo bien pero, me refiero a que no es nada agradable. Probé con el trim de 10k y no mejoraba la cosa, actualmente tiene los diodos 1n60, con los leds rojos era mucho peor pero con esos diodos mejoro. Las pistas y  las soldaduras están todas bien. Bueno eso es todo por ahora Saludos!!


----------



## Pablo LB

Hola, debes revisar las conexiones de los potenciometros, en caso NO hayas utilizado el pcb indicado al inicio del post, las soldaduras, pistas, que los componentes tienen los valores indicados... en fin, verificaciones de rutina. Sube imágenes de tu "armado".

Saludos.


----------



## estadoplay

Antes que nada gracias por responder!. Un dato que se me había pasado, la fuente regulada, el lm7815 al principio andaba bien, después andaba caliente y tenia 20V después tenia 0V pero estaba a punto de derretirse jaja, tenia todo conectado en serie en caso de que pasara algo. Del pre salia ruido, y para que anduviera bien había que desconectar un cable y volverlo a conectar. ya reemplace el 7815 pero tengo 15,6v. Cuando les conté a los de la electrónica me decían mira que raro, igual no es la primera vez que me venden algo así truchado. Puse una resistencia en serie para tener 15v y no cambio nada en el pre así que por lo menos la fuente no es. En el bloc de notas dejo la dirección para ver las fotos.
Saludos!!


----------



## Pablo LB

Ese tipo de reguladores funcionan asi, no siempre tendrás el voltaje exacto, se manejan con tolerancias del +/-4%. 

Limpia entre las pistas de cobre, asegurate que no exista elementos espureos de cobre o soldadura.

Saludos!


----------



## estadoplay

ok!. Eso fue lo ultimo que me falto, limpiar la tarjeta con thinner. Bueno mañana comento resultados! Saludos!


----------



## estadoplay

Bueno lo de thinner no cambio mucho, tenia unos integrados de mas y dije bueno lo que me falta revisar es eso, así que cambie algunos y ahora anda casi todo menos los potenciometros del volumen de guitarra, ganancia de distorsión, y los de presciencia andan pero no modifican mucho.


----------



## thejockerboy

voy a intentar este proyecto. pero para finiquitar algunas cosas le pondre una fuente simetrica a la placa para evitar cables inecesarios... veo que funciona.. algun problema con lo de la saturacion? u otras cosas? gracias por los esquematicos y cobres


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

estoy por armar este pre,alguien sabe como hay que modificarlo para que no mezcle el canal limpio con la distorsión?


----------



## Fogonazo

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> estoy por armar este pre,alguien sabe como hay que modificarlo para que no mezcle el canal limpio con la distorsión?



Ver el archivo adjunto 3598​
Estando *S1* abierto el canal limpio queda *"Totalmente limpio"*

Estando *S1* cerrado y el potenciómetro de 100KΩ cerrado, tampoco se añade distorsión al canal limpio.

A medida que vas abriendo el potenciómetro de 100KΩ vas agregando distorsión.

Será cuestión de ajustarlo a tu gusto.


----------



## ZedHqX4

La manera mas simple, aunque quizas no la mas correcta modificando el circuito. En el esquema, donde marque en rojo no hagas esa conexion, mandala a donde marque en azul, pero necesitaras poner un switch un polo dos tiros ahi. Tambien omitir el S1 entre el potenciometro de 100k y el capacitor de 1uf, y meter el switch de dos tiros entre los polos negativos de los capacitores de 1uf. Para evitar perdidas e interferencias lo mejor seria que metieras un dpdt que mande la señal que no se esta utilizando a tierra

Ver el archivo adjunto 109892

Tambien como dice fogonazo si bajas la señal del potenciometro puedes tener señal limpia o distorsionada, bajando con el potenciometro que esta antes de S1 reduces la distorsion, y con el potenciometro que esta al lado de donde marque en rojo, reduces el volumen limpio.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

voy a probar cuando lo tenga pronto como dice fogo y si no me gusta,lo modifico como decis.
gracias


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

ya arme el pre.
le arme una mini fuente con 470uf por rama y lo alimento con 15v.el problema es que de fondo se escucha el clasico zumbido de 50 hz,si bajo el pote de entrada al minimo no se escucha pero donde lo suba apenas ya aparece.
coloque el capacitor ceramico 104 como recomendaban pero se escucha igual,incluso si la entrada la mando a masa tambien.
sera problemas de la pcb (la hice en 2 tramos) o poco filtrado?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

con mas filtrado tampoco funciono,agrege la resistencia de 47k que mencionan mas arriba.
si vario los potenciometros de los tonos se atenua el zumbido y se escucha muy poco,sea con la guitarra conectada o desconectada (el plug manda la entrada a masa)


----------



## Marce

- Esos 15v los obtenes con los reguladores? o ya rectificados?
- Pone fotos para ver la construccion.
- Usaste cable mallado?
- Proba unir las carcazas de los potes a gnd.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

15v rectificados y filtrados,el trafo tenia otro secundario y no me habia dado cuenta.
use cable mallado (en la señal de audio)
uni las carcasas de los potes y solo saca el zumbido que hace al tocarlos.
llegue a la conclusion de que la placa me quedo mal ya que se me borraron unas pistas y las hice con marcador pero no me quedo prolijo asi que la voy a hacer de nuevo. si consigo una placa grande lo hago entero y cambio el gabinete

esto es  donde lo arme ,ahora lo estoy modificando un poco ya que quedo desprolijo
los amplificadores solos no hacen ningun ruido,funcionan perfecto.
las masas estan todas en un solo punto y de ahi sale una resisencia de 16ohm a otro punto del chasis donde le voy a conectar la tierra


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

hice la placa nuevamente,ahora el unico problema es que hace un ruido como ssssss que desaparece si no pongo a los potenciometros al maximo.
esto es normal o tengo algo mal hecho?


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

tambien si activo la distorsion suena mas fuerte,pero me parece que no distorsiona
use diodos 1n4148


----------



## maselectguitar

Hola!

Muchas gracias para sus artículos e proyectos! 
Me gusta mucho el proyecto pre_guitar! 
Por favor, quiero saber si es possible tener las 
archivos esquemáticos en el formato de EAGLE-CAD? 

Usted son muy apreciados por todos sus esfuerzos de gran valor y los excelentes tutoriales. 

Saludos 

Marcello



Hola!

Muchas gracias para sus artículos e proyectos! 
Me gusta mucho el proyecto pre_guitar! 
Por favor, quiero saber si es possible tener las 
archivos esquemáticos en el formato de EAGLE-CAD? 

Usted son muy apreciados por todos sus esfuerzos de gran valor y los excelentes tutoriales. 

Saludos 

Marcello


----------



## lazaro98

Hola ! 
Me sumo al proyecto 
Pero necesito ayuda con la lista de componentes   
Yo hice la siguiente basada en el diseño original , pero no se si esta bien , alguien me ayuda? 

Diodos

1N60 2 

Capacitores

1   uf 8
330 pf 2
560 pf
220 nf
100 pf
100 nf 7
56  pf
10  nf 4
6.8 nf 
33  nf
15  nf
10  pf

Resistencias

100 k 7
470 k 2
4.7 k 
1k2   
10  k
47  k
12  k
5k6   2 
3k9   2 
1k8   2
18  k 
15  k
39  k

Integrados

TL 071 2
TL 072 2

Potenciometros

Logaritmicos  4 100k
Lineales        5 100k


----------



## Marce

Buenas tardes; arme el pre al inicio del post y les cuento como me va.
Para empezar me funciono. Pero con dificultades. Tenia mucha ganancia para mi gusto y la reduje cambiando la R de 4,7k por una de 15k. Quedo a mu gusto "exelente", 2do problema; ruido. Coloque un 104  entre c4 y c5. Y no note diferencia. Pase a recablear todas las tierras en estrella (ya que tengo 2 trafos) y se redujo notablemente el ruido; el trafo del pre esta bien filtrado. Siguiendo con la distorsión, no escucho la diferencia, limpia o activada suena muy apenas la distorsión. Cambie los diodos por leds rojos; cambio un poco el sonido pero no al nivel de un pedal por ejemplo. No lei cambios en ese sector salvo diodos de Ge o Si o Leds. Y por esos motivos les pido colaboración.
En definitiva. Sigo con el ruido a 50hz; y la distorsión es muy poca apreciable. El equipo se compone de un TDA7294 de mariano; su trafo de 24+24. Este pre y trafo de 12+12 500 ma. Protector de C. Y un eminence 1258, la foto completa es de unos dias atras, sin algunos cambios hechos. Gracias por leer.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Marce dijo:


> Buenas tardes; arme el pre al inicio del post y les cuento como me va.
> Para empezar me funciono. Pero con dificultades. Tenia mucha ganancia para mi gusto y la reduje cambiando la R de 4,7k por una de 15k. Quedo a mu gusto "exelente", 2do problema; ruido. Coloque un 104  entre c4 y c5. Y no note diferencia. Pase a recablear todas las tierras en estrella (ya que tengo 2 trafos) y se redujo notablemente el ruido; el trafo del pre esta bien filtrado. Siguiendo con la distorsión, no escucho la diferencia, limpia o activada suena muy apenas la distorsión. Cambie los diodos por leds rojos; cambio un poco el sonido pero no al nivel de un pedal por ejemplo. No lei cambios en ese sector salvo diodos de Ge o Si o Leds. Y por esos motivos les pido colaboración.
> En definitiva. Sigo con el ruido a 50hz; y la distorsión es muy poca apreciable. El equipo se compone de un TDA7294 de mariano; su trafo de 24+24. Este pre y trafo de 12+12 500 ma. Protector de C. Y un eminence 1258, la foto completa es de unos dias atras, sin algunos cambios hechos. Gracias por leer.



me paso lo mismo,lo unico que pude solucionar el ruido de esta forma
puse todas las masas en estrella a un solo punto del chasis y de ahi sale una resistencia de 15 ohm(aproximadamente) que va conectada a tierra
pero la distorsion quedo igual,se escucha muy poco

el cable de audio que va del pre al ampli tiene la malla conectada en un solo punto
tambien puse 2 capacitores de 0.1uf en la alimentacion del pre y los trafos estan aislados del chasis


----------



## Fogonazo

Prueben soldar un conductor al cuerpo metálico de los potenciómetros y de allí al punto estrella


----------



## Marce

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> el cable de audio que va del pre al ampli tiene la malla conectada en un solo punto
> tambien puse 2 capacitores de 0.1uf en la alimentacion del pre y los trafos estan aislados del chasis


 Lo tengo igual, la salida del pre tiene puesta la malla y la salida, pero solo entra el out al TDA7294, gnd queda en el aire. Los capacitores no los puse, ya que el pre tiene incluidos 2 104 cerca de la bornera de alimentacion, coloque de poliester en vez de ceramicos, y al trafo del pre no lo tengo aislado.
 No es mas conveniente que este unido al chasis? 



Fogonazo dijo:


> Prueben soldar un conductor al cuerpo metálico de los potenciómetros y de allí al punto estrella


 Voy a probar, es lo unico que me faltaria agregar.
 Ademas, agregue un cap 104 x 250v a la entrada de 220v.
 Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

El tema de la distorsion viene por dos partes.
1-No podes usar LEDs por que esos requieren muuucha ganancia para que funcionen bien, asi que tenes que usar SI o SI los diodos de germanio 1N60.
2-Si la distorsion no se escucha tenes que aumentar su "peso" en la suma cambiando la resist de 100K a la entrada del sumador por una de mas valor, tipo 470k para empezar.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Dr. Zoidberg: voy a probar lo del potenciometro.

Marce: lo que mas atenuó el ruido fue la resistencia que va desde el punto de masas en el chasis a tierra todo lo demás lo puse porque estaba probando y lo deje.





Marce dijo:


> Lo tengo igual, la salida del pre tiene puesta la malla y la salida, pero solo entra el out al TDA7294, gnd queda en el aire. Los capacitores no los puse, ya que el pre tiene incluidos 2 104 cerca de la bornera de alimentacion, coloque de poliester en vez de ceramicos, y al trafo del pre no lo tengo aislado.
> No es mas conveniente que este unido al chasis?
> 
> 
> Voy a probar, es lo unico que me faltaria agregar.
> Ademas, agregue un cap 104 x 250v a la entrada de 220v.
> Saludos.



el capacitor tendría que ser de 400v?,porque el voltaje rms de la red son 311v no?.
alguien que pueda sacarme esa duda


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Yo no dije de ningun potenciometro sino de la resistencia de 100k a la entrada del sumador, pero si no usas diodos de Ge no va a distorsionar...


----------



## Marce

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> El tema de la distorsion viene por dos partes.
> 1-No podes usar LEDs por que esos requieren muuucha ganancia para que funcionen bien, asi que tenes que usar SI o SI los diodos de germanio 1N60.
> 2-Si la distorsion no se escucha tenes que aumentar su "peso" en la suma cambiando la resist de 100K a la entrada del sumador por una de mas valor, tipo 470k para empezar.


  Interesante, voy a probar esos cambios.

 Rodrigo, aca en argentina es 220v la tension domiciliaria.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

me confundí con la respuesta de fogonazo

Marcelo:decía porque el voltaje pico(me confundí y puse rms) es de 311v,pero no estoy seguro


----------



## Marce

Hice el cambio, solo encontre un solo diodo 1n60 asi que probe con uno y otro de silicio, y cambie la resistencia, se no ta el cambio, o sea mejora el sonido, yo por mi parte, lo dejo como esta. Muchas gracias por la ayuda, en unos dias pongo fotos del montaje.
 Saludos y nuevamente gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Marce dijo:


> Hice el cambio, solo encontre un solo diodo 1n60 asi que probe con uno y otro de silicio, y cambie la resistencia, se no ta el cambio, o sea mejora el sonido, yo por mi parte, lo dejo como esta. Muchas gracias por la ayuda, en unos dias pongo fotos del montaje.
> Saludos y nuevamente gracias.



Consigue un par de diodos Schottky tipo BAT17 o similar


----------



## Marce

Huu para conseguir smd en Gualeguay va a estar muuuuyy complicado, lo único que tengo a mano (y de alguna placa para reciclar) es el SS14, también es schottky pero creo que no tienen el mismo uso, el BAT17 tiene aplicación vhf/uhf y el SS14 pareciera medio de uso general.
  Lo mas seguro es que deje el equipo asi como esta Fogo, ademas de que no se mucho sobre diodos y mucho menos sobre smd.
 Muchas gracias por el dato, en una de esas alguien se anima a probar ese cambio


----------



## Marce

Buenas noches y disculpen nuevamente las molestias, ahora tengo otro problema y es que se va el audio, descarto el amplificador (tda7294 de mariano), descarto que sea temperatura; tiene un buen disipador y cooler; basicamente es aleatorio la perdida de sonido, hay veces  que toco por 15 minutos a medio volumen, bajo volumen, etc y no  pasa nada, hay veces que a los 5 segundos se escucha como sucio o cortado por unos 2, 3 segundos  y se va por completo, a veces lo enciendo y se escucha bajo en todo momento, pero hay algo que nunca cambia y es que cuando una vez que esta mudo lo apago, y al encenderlo queda para funcionar normal, entonces busque en el foro y solo encontre perdida de sonido en TVs, algun que otro tema similar pero no igual.
 Me dispuse a pegar las fichas con silicona (la pistolita) y pegue los integrados a los zocalos para evitar que fuera por las vibraciones en si, no dieron resultado, repase soldaduras, no dieron resultado, peeero como acotacion, les cuento que las cosas las compre en bsas, y ya de entrada cuando no me funciono el pre. rabie un poco y que era? un TL071, nuevo, traido de yankilandia, lo intercambie, ya que usa 2 y esta en mal estado, lo tome muy suavemente con mi alicate y la parti a la mitadd , solo me quedarian revisar  los potenciometros.
 Les comento por si a alguna vez a alguien le paso algo similar y pudieron solucionar, en una de esas, puedo probar algo distinto. muchas gracias de nuevo


----------



## Fogonazo

La descripción está de acuerdo a dos posibilidades:

1) Capacitor de paso que se carga o descarga polarizando algo o despolarizando algo
2) Falta la resistencia de polarización del TL071 de entrada, entrada (+) a GND (100KΩ)


----------



## Marce

Impresionante velocidad de respuesta y deducción del problema; antes que nada voy a probar las dos opciones para arreglar el problema; luego de esto sinceramente le mandaria un bueeen vino tinto a su casa por las ayudas que me a dado; pero si me pongo a sacar cuenta de todos los que me ayudan ni con un tonel me alcanza para agradecerles por el momento pruebo esos cambios y comento. Un millon de gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Marce dijo:


> Impresionante velocidad de respuesta y deducción del problema; antes que nada voy a probar las dos opciones para arreglar el problema; luego de esto sinceramente le mandaria un bueeen vino tinto a su casa por las ayudas que me a dado; pero si me pongo a sacar cuenta de todos los que me ayudan ni con un tonel me alcanza para agradecerles por el momento pruebo esos cambios y comento. Un millon de gracias





Comenzá por la opción N° 2


----------



## Pablo LB

Marce dijo:


> Buenas noches y disculpen nuevamente las molestias, ahora tengo otro problema y es que se va el audio, descarto el amplificador (tda7294 de mariano), descarto que sea temperatura; tiene un buen disipador y cooler; basicamente es aleatorio la perdida de sonido, hay veces  que toco por 15 minutos a medio volumen, bajo volumen, etc y no  pasa nada, hay veces que a los 5 segundos se escucha como sucio o cortado por unos 2, 3 segundos  y se va por completo, a veces lo enciendo y se escucha bajo en todo momento, pero hay algo que nunca cambia y es que cuando una vez que esta mudo lo apago, y al encenderlo queda para funcionar normal, entonces busque en el foro y solo encontre perdida de sonido en TVs, algun que otro tema similar pero no igual.
> Me dispuse a pegar las fichas con silicona (la pistolita) y pegue los integrados a los zocalos para evitar que fuera por las vibraciones en si, no dieron resultado, repase soldaduras, no dieron resultado, peeero como acotacion, les cuento que las cosas las compre en bsas, y ya de entrada cuando no me funciono el pre. rabie un poco y que era? un TL071, nuevo, traido de yankilandia, lo intercambie, ya que usa 2 y esta en mal estado, lo tome muy suavemente con mi alicate y la parti a la mitadd , solo me quedarian revisar  los potenciometros.
> Les comento por si a alguna vez a alguien le paso algo similar y pudieron solucionar, en una de esas, puedo probar algo distinto. muchas gracias de nuevo



Si se apaga el sonido por buen rato puedes intentar rastrear donde se corta el sonido (pre o potencia) en mi caso me ha pasado mucho con los potenciómetros chinos...

Saludos.


----------



## Marce

Si, una vez me paso armando un pedal (proco rat), que era un pote, hacia de todo un poco, metia ruido, no funcionaba, sonaba feo, hacia el huuummmm, y al girarlo se escuchaba como sucio, era el pote de volumen, también era nuevo, o sea componentes nuevos, parece que de una bolsada de componentes uno o dos cosas vienen falladas o en mal estado, pero son cosas a tener en cuenta , saludos.


----------



## Marce

Geniooo  con agregar la resistencia se soluciono, lo tengo sonando hace una hora con un mp3 y no a habido problema, eternamente agradecido


----------



## achike

Hola a todos, gracias Tupolev por el aporte y a todos en general por sus consejos y guía. Mi problema es el siguiente, arme el preamplificador con micrófono y me arranco en una pero, tengo el mismo problema de Marce, es decir, suena por un rato y deja de sonar o suena a volumen muy bajo y distorsionado, he revisado pistas, valores de componentes, etc, etc y no doy por donde puede estar el problema, mis sospechas son algún potenciómetro que de los cinco log, cuatro son  lineales con una resistencia en puente para que se comporten como log, me ha funcionado bien en otros casos. Probé conectando la guitarra en la entrada de micrófono y no se da el problema. La etapa de potencia esta ok y bien probada, no sé si la solución de Marce se aplique en mi caso, en la entrada tengo un TL072 en esta versión, por ultimo tiene todas las modificaciones que a lo largo han publicado, si alguien me da una idea se lo agradecería enormemente, en estos días espero conseguir los potes log igual, gracias.


----------



## Marce

Probaste con la respuesta de Fogo? con la resistencia de 100k?


----------



## achike

Gracias Marce por la pronta respuesta, no he probado aun pero ahí si pido ayuda que estoy más que perdido, me ayudarías mucho si me ubicas donde va la resistencia con algún esquema o lo que sea, disculpa la frescura pero en estos menesteres soy aun novato, muchas gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

achike dijo:


> Gracias Marce por la pronta respuesta, no he probado aun pero ahí si pido ayuda que estoy más que perdido, me ayudarías mucho si me ubicas donde va la resistencia con algún esquema o lo que sea, disculpa la frescura pero en estos menesteres soy aun novato, muchas gracias.





Fogonazo dijo:


> La descripción está de acuerdo a dos posibilidades:
> 
> 1) Capacitor de paso que se carga o descarga polarizando algo o despolarizando algo
> *2) Falta la resistencia de polarización del TL071 de entrada, entrada (+) a GND (100KΩ)*




1) Ubica donde se encuentra el TL071 de entrada de guitarra.
2) Mira en el datasheet cual es la entrada (+)
3) Suelda una resistencia de 100K a esa pata
4) Busca en el PCB la conexión de tierra (GND)
5) Suelda allí el otro extremo de la resistencia
6) Verifica el trabajo que hiciste
7) Prueba


----------



## achike

Gracias por la ayuda Fogonazo, los puntos a seguir están clarísimos pero, es la segunda versión del preamp de Tupolev (con mic), la entrada de guitarra es un TL072 y no el TL071 la versión que Marce hizo, viendo el datasheet del TL072 el IN + son las patas 3 y 5, en la PCB la 3 seria el IN+ para la guitarra, por lógica seria el mismo proceso, un punto a pata 3 del TL072 y la otra a tierra para la resistencia de 100k, corrígeme si me equivoco.


----------



## Marce

Si. El pin 3. Si ya li tenes montado en el gabinete proba soldandolo arriba nomas. Un extremo la resistencia a el pin 3 otro extremo a gnd


----------



## achike

Listo, le puse la resistencia y el problema se soluciono, gracias Fogonazo y Marce por la ayuda, ahora solo me falta cambiar el potenciómetro de volumen de guitarra que no me anda bien, el sonido es “opaco” y algo sucio,  solo registra desde la mitad y al máximo tanto ese pote como el de volumen de salida no da ni la cuarta parte de la potencia (etapa de potencia TDA7294), ya me paso con un efecto algo similar, en la entrada de mic al máximo estampo el cono del parlante en el techo. Hice un cambio más personal, el capacitor de agudos original de 15nF lo probé con el que alguien sugirió de 220nF pero no me convenció, en fin eso ya es cuestión de gustos, le puse uno de 4.7nF y quedo perfecto, si se da algún otro problema ya le avisare, gracias.


----------



## achike

Bueno, no era problema del pote sino del capacitor 104 en puente con el C1 y C2, lo desoldé y el volumen salió a borbotones, en algunos casos habrá sido la solución para algunos en mi caso fue un problema, hay ruido pero con el capacitor era igual obviamente estoy haciendo las pruebas con todo destripado sin gabinete aun y con algunos aparatos cerca que causan ruidos parásitos, ya eso se solucionara en su caja metálica, la resistencia de Fogonazo queda sin ella anda solo un rato. Pienso que lo mejor es hacer tal cual como esta en el esquema original para comenzar y de presentarse algún inconveniente recién agregar o modificar algo para solucionarlo, realmente suena muy bien en limpio y la distorsión es genial, gracias totales.


----------



## Marce

Colocaste el 104 ene l lugar correcto?_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/67241/ _con correcto me refiero a que quedaria entre la resistencia de 4.7k y los 2 ceramicos, ahi esta la imagen.

 Con el tema del ruido, yo tambien lo tuve, lo disminui mucho con la union de algunas masas en punto estrella a el chasis, y con una resistencia de creo 1ohm hacia el cable de tierra del propio enchufe, digo algunas porque no uni todas a un mismo punto, ademas de eso, solde las carcazas de los potes tambien a punto estrella como los sugirio Dosme, tambien esta el tema del filtrado, Saludos.


----------



## achike

Hola Marce, pues si exactamente ahí lo puse, por ahí el capacitor este mal puede ser porque es rarísimo que merme tanto el volumen, la fuente del pre es filtrada. Lo de unir masas de los potes si lo había leído y soldar masas a un punto, lo de la resistencia tomo nota si se da el caso de un extra mas de filtrado. Espero en estos días comenzar con el gabinete metálico para hacer una prueba definitiva, al final hice varios pedales, fuente para los mismos así que trabajo tengo para rato haciendo gabinete y cajas, y con urgencia un buen párlate de 12” mínimo, el de 10” que uso para probar con el TDA7294 lo mando de satélite, gracias.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Saben que caracteristicas tiene que tener los diodos de germanio para la distorsion?.
consigo 1n91 sirven?


----------



## Fogonazo

¿ 1N91 ?, ¿ Estas seguro ?

¿ No será *1N914* ? que NO es de germanio.

Este es el mas habitual que si es de germanio *1N60*


También te sirven los diodos Schottky de señal (Baja potencia)


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Satamente. Los ultimos 1N60 que compre no eran "bigote de gato", sino Schottky chiquitos...


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Son 1n91 rectificadores de germanio.

Pero ahora tengo otro problema
ayer probé el pre y funcionaba bien,hoy cuando lo conecte no hacia nada es como si se hubiese muerto
enciende el led de la distorsión pero no hace mas nada ni siquiera ruido
ya probé alimentación,cables de audio,soldaduras,pistas y todo bien
saque el conector de guitarra y probé con el "dedometro" pero no hace ruido (el ampli si anda bien)
no se si serán los TL o algún potenciometro que fallo
el único error que cometí hoy fue soldar el led de la distorsión con la polaridad inversa,pero lo cambie y siguió funcionando

Los problemas que dio desde que lo arme:
no sonaba a máxima potencia,sonaba entrecortado y saturado pero se fue a los pocos minutos

sonaba por un rato y después había que desconectarlo,eso lo solucione con la resistencia de 100k

oscilaciones por problemas de masas uní todo en estrella y con la tierra se arreglo 

todas las pruebas con lampara en serie de 60w


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Ahora lo conecte y con el dedometro se esucha muy bajo el ruido,pero con la guitarra nada


----------



## Marce

Hola rodrigo.
Revisa bien los zócalos de los TL, y el jack, que hagan buen contacto.
 Mira, en mis montajes, cuando los preamplificadores no me salen andando de una, meto el dedo en las soldaduras, para ver "si al menos hace ruido".
Si hace, ya es problema de montaje, pongo musica de un mp3 o celular, y pongo tierra con tierra y a la salida le pongo un cable del tester,  y ahi empeza a probar donde se pierde el audio.
 En el out del pre para empezar, despues en los potenciometros (y los giro para verificar que funcionen) si por ejemplo el pote de distorsion no anda, pero el de grave si, el problema puede en esa parte. 
 Y si no le encontras la vuelta, pone fotos del montaje, como siempre digo, a veces para uno esta todo perfecto, pero no siempre es asi


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

ya hice todas esas pruebas,el lunes cambio los TL y veo que pasa.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

Cambie los TL por otros que tenia estoy seguro que esos funcionan,pero igual sigue muerto
probé los potenciometros con el amplificador directo a un mp3 y están bien no hacen ruido.
voy a hacer la placa por tercera vez (dicen que la tercera es la vencida) y si no funciona mejor me dedico a otra cosa


----------



## Fogonazo

rodrigocabralniebla dijo:


> Cambie los TL por otros que tenia estoy seguro que esos funcionan,pero igual sigue muerto
> probé los potenciometros con el amplificador directo a un mp3 y están bien no hacen ruido.
> voy a hacer la placa por tercera vez (dicen que la tercera es la vencida) y si no funciona mejor me dedico a otra cosa



Si la placa en algún momento anduvo será mas fácil y económico buscar la falla que hacer una nueva, además de ser un buen entrenamiento "electrónico" 

Como para comenzar, retira los IC´de los zócalos y mide si hay tensión en donde debe.


----------



## Marce

Pone fotos rodrigo, capaz vos estas convencido de que todo esta en su lugar correspondiente y tal vez no es asi.


----------



## rodrigocabralniebla

unas paginas atrás hay fotos

Ya había comprobado que llegue la tensión a los tl,también cambie los capacitores de entrada.

voy a armar otro mas sencillo que vi en el foro dice peavey xr700 de oscar monsalvo (si no me equivoco) y después intento armar un pedal para la distorsión

ya no quiero complicarme mas con este circuito lo tenia casi completo solo era armar la caja de madera y fallo el pre


----------



## Humphrey

genial; pregunta; para que se aimente de forma dual, tengo que agregarle un divisor de voltaje a la pata 3 de los opam? o no seria factilbe modificar el circuito, creo que tambien la fuente debe ser de 30v, verdad?


----------



## Marce

Buenas tardes foreros, les hago una consulta, hace un tiempo, el amplificador empezo a hacer ruido como a distorsion, esto se da cuando:
El pote de gain esta al minimo y master esta al maximo: mucho ruido a distorsion o fritura
El pote de gain esta aumentado 1/8 del recorrido, master al maximo, pasa el sonido limpio, pero con un poco de distorsion.
 Otra cosa muy peculiar, para que suene limpio, los potes de gain y master volumen, tienen que estar exactamente con el mismo recorrido.
 La resistencia que tiene en la entrada es de 15k, (consejo de fogonazo para disminur la ganancia, ya que la original era de 4.7k. 
 Les agradeceria si me pueden dar algun consejo sobre revisar o cambiar algo, Saludos!


----------



## Fogonazo

Marce dijo:


> Buenas tardes foreros, les hago una consulta, hace un tiempo, el amplificador empezo a hacer ruido como a distorsion, esto se da cuando:
> El pote de gain esta al minimo y master esta al maximo: _*mucho ruido a distorsion o fritura*_
> El pote de gain esta aumentado 1/8 del recorrido, master al maximo, pasa el sonido limpio, pero con un poco de distorsion.
> Otra cosa muy peculiar, para que suene limpio, los potes de gain y master volumen, tienen que estar exactamente con el mismo recorrido.
> La resistencia que tiene en la entrada es de 15k, (consejo de fogonazo para disminur la ganancia, ya que la original era de 4.7k.
> Les agradeceria si me pueden dar algun consejo sobre revisar o cambiar algo, Saludos!



Distorsión y fritura  son sinónimos.

Ruido a fritura podría resultar de emplear resistencias de *carbón* de mala calidad, particularmente en etapas de alta ganancia.

La distorsión es mas compleja de rastrear podría ser un potenciómetro con intermitencias, una resistencia desoldada, un operacional fallado/falsificado/baja calidad ¿¿¿¿????

Tendrías que armarte un seguidor de señal para "Rastrear" en que etapa se origina.


----------



## Marce

Hola fogo, gracias por darme una mano, los potenciometros tienen un muy pequeño ruido al moverlos (no todos) es como un ruido de arrastre, seguro estan sucios, es distorsion el ruido, se da mas que nada, al estar gain al minimo, es como tener un pedal activado.
 Segui tu consejo, cambie ICs y no hubo cambios, entonces empeze a rastrear donde distorsionaba y encontre que justamente saltando las etapas de distorsion y gain desaparecia.
Para estar mas seguro, quite el cable del in del jack y lo coloque al pin (no recuerdo si 2 o 3) del TL072, y lo probe ahi, y adios problema. pasa la señal limpia por supuesto, eso si, ahora estando volumen al minimo ya suena bastante fuerte , pero lo regulo con el pote de la viola. 
  Evidentemente esta por ahi el problema, pero lo bueno es que yo uso distorsion con pedales, no del pre, asi que mucho no me afecta, muchisimas gracias por darme una mano .
 Saludos, que tengas buen domingo.


----------



## Marce

Buenas noches, quisiera hacer una consulta, utilize la etapa de gain de este pre,( Ver el archivo adjunto 3598)y se la agregue a otro previo, (al IN del otro previo), me funciono de 10, tuve no solo mas potencia sino mas control de la misma, para hacer la prueba conecte directamente desde el pin del medio del pote de gain al IN del otro previo (peavey de oscar monsalvo) no tuve problemas de ruido ni nada, lo unico que note es que estando al maximo gain distorsionaba un poco, pero si no me equivoco es porque al pre de oscar monsalvo yo lo modifique para darle mas Db, (https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/1038031/), con el cual voy a empezar a jugar con los valores de esas 2 resistencias que me marco Dr Z. para ver si satura menos.

 Llendo a la pregunta en cuestion esa etapa de ganancia se puede utilizar en cualquier previo?, o tengo que tener otras cosas en cuenta?


----------



## Fogonazo

Ver el archivo adjunto 3598
​
¿ A cual etapa llamas _"Etapa de ganancia"_ ?


----------



## Marce

Al control de ganancia; el primer operacional tl071; la unica modificación que le hice fue la de agregar una r de 100k del pin 3 a gnd y cambiar la r de 4;7k en serie con el electrolitico de 4,7uf para disminuir la ganancia y hacerlo mas controlable; ambas sugeridas por usted. 
Me interesa tomarlo y agregarlo a otros previos porque  es increíble como aumenta la potencia al equipo.


----------



## aliteroid

Hola a todos
tengo una consulta respecto al diagrama, quiero agregarle una etapa de reverb con PT2399
y mi duda es si puedo agregarla en la entrada del ultimo TL071. lo pregunto porque no se que niveles de entrada puede aceptar el PT2399


----------



## modw

Buenas molestando de nuevo, arme este pre y todo bien pero la señal es muy baja y cuando esta sin input mete mucho ruido


----------



## Fogonazo

modw dijo:


> Buenas molestando de nuevo, arme este pre y todo bien pero la señal es muy baja y cuando esta sin input mete mucho ruido



¿ Que ocurre si conectas la entrada a tierra ?
Si el ruido disminuye o desaparece coloca un jack que cortocircuite a tierra la entrada cuando no está el plug conectado-


----------



## chacarock

Hola gente. Tengo una consulta de novato. Que factores propician en este caso ( el de modw) a que le generen ruido sin estar la entrada a maza cuando en otros proyectos del mismo no los tubiberón?  Calidad de componentes quizás,  organizacion de cables. Pregunto pues a lo mejor hay algo más a tener en cuenta además de un buen filtrado de la fuente te los cables organizados los potenció metros a masa. Que es lo que yo suelo tener en cuenta . Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

Muchos son los factores que propician la captación de ruidos, enumero algunos:

Diseño PCB
Proximidad con el transformador de alimentación.
Orientación de la PCB respecto al transformador y viceversa. 
Distribución del cableado.
Puesta a tierra.
Conexión a masa de las fichas de entrada.


----------



## modw

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Que ocurre si conectas la entrada a tierra ?
> Si el ruido disminuye o desaparece coloca un jack que cortocircuite a tierra la entrada cuando no está el plug conectado-



Cuando esta en funcionamiento suena muy bajo. ya cambien los TL072 por 082 y creo también cambiare por 081. Espero que eso lo solucione porque ya no se que hacer


----------



## Fogonazo

modw dijo:


> Cuando esta en funcionamiento suena muy bajo. ya cambien los TL072 por 082 y creo también cambiare por 081. Espero que eso lo solucione porque ya no se que hacer



La mejor opción son los TL072.

Revisa valores de resistencias en mallas re realimentación.


----------



## metalash19

josej44 dijo:


> Saludos a todos
> Acabo de armar el pre, la segunda versión, con todas las modificaciones que sugirieron en el foro y les cuento que arranco de una, sin ruido, la distorsión a mi me parece que le falta un poco más de presencia pero cabe aclarar que no soy guitarrista entonces no se, estaré armando próximamente el combo con un amplificador de 90w, adjunto algunas fotos.




ME puedes ayudar porfavor es que caundo lo conecto tiene demasiado ruido como si estuviera saturado !! me guie en todas las mods que han hecho y arme el mismo que tu amigo


----------

